#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-07
<rick_h> Blazeix: yea, same here
<rick_h> brousch: lol I saw that and thought it was kind of funny
<snap-l> jrwren: http://www.archive.org/details/Rachmaninoff-PaganiniRhapsodyrachmaninoff
<snap-l> Actually sounds better to my ears than the "pro recording"
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/Rachmaninoff-Plays-Piano-Concertos/dp/B000003FGS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<snap-l> http://www.archive.org/details/RachmaninoffConcertoNo.4
<rick_h> downloading ubuntu for the reinstall. So long arch
<snap-l> yey?
<rick_h> heh
<snap-l> Just re-bought the third version of Dragon's Lair. This one is on the Wii.
<rick_h> wii!
<snap-l> As opposed to the DVD version, and the 3DO version
<brousch> i just spent 1.5 hours in the bathroom convincing my son to poop
<rick_h> woo!
<rick_h> success?
<snap-l> That's one they dont tell you in parenting class.
<jjesse> evening
 * snap-l just finished an interview with the band Carthasy.
<rick_h> nice
<snap-l> rick_h: I think you'd really like this band.
<rick_h> yea? is that the stuff above?
<rick_h> linky linky
<snap-l> no. Here's their EP
<rick_h> first time I think you've said that so I'm overly curious now
<snap-l> http://carthasy.bandcamp.com/
<snap-l> They remind me of A PErfect Circle
<gamerchick02> hey, i'm still here. :)
<snap-l> howdy!
<gamerchick02> :) masterpiece contemporary is due to start soon but i can chat and watch at the same time
<rick_h> coolio
<rick_h> anyone need a desk?
<rick_h> that's the problem with reorg...wtf to do with the rest of the stuff
<gamerchick02> need a desk? I have a desk... well. yeah.
<gamerchick02> i have a desk coming. to my apartment. it's my writing desk but it can be used for a computer.
<snap-l> So, let's get started with the meeting
<jjesse> we have a meeting?
<rick_h> oh, coolio I'm in time for it
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/83/detail/
<snap-l> There's not much to really go over
<snap-l> First off, who all is here for the meeting?
<snap-l> o/
<jjesse> me
<rick_h> I'm going to need more wine for this me thinks
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> Oh c'mon, it's not that bad. :)
<snap-l> First order of business, we're a re-approved loco
<jjesse> yay
<snap-l> so give yourselfes a round of applause for being awesome
<gamerchick02> yay!!!
<snap-l> Hopefully we can continue to keep the awesome going for when we're reapproved in 2013
 * gamerchick02 does a funky dance
<gamerchick02> i'm sure we will be able to
<snap-l> I'm getting pretty excited for this cycle. Should be a good one.
<snap-l> Wondering if we could do a few jams in the interim (maybe online, or in person)
<rick_h> +1
<gamerchick02> that'd be fun
<snap-l> we have a little time to plan for that. I know the holiday times can be a little hectic for everyone
<snap-l> but keep that in the back of your minds
<gamerchick02> eeee! i forgot about the holidays
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Meijer will not let you forget.
<gamerchick02> and i've got a Circus coming up in February.
<snap-l> Believe me.
<gamerchick02> snap-l neither will the mall. *le sigh*
 * snap-l runs off to join said circus.
<snap-l> Anywho...
<gamerchick02> oooh, i think you'd fit in. can you herd tigers? ;)
<snap-l> I juggle
<gamerchick02> oooh. there we have it.
 * gamerchick02 derails meeting
<snap-l> that's how I met JoDee. :)
<snap-l> but that's another topic for another time
<snap-l> Any other thoughts on reapproval?
<snap-l> Going in 3...
<snap-l> 2...
<snap-l> 1...
<snap-l> OK, next topic: CDs
<rick_h> just thanks greg-g snap-l and brousch for making that happen
<rick_h> really, they're the heros of the reapproval
<snap-l> Yes, most definitely
<snap-l> Thanks to greg-g for leadership, and brousch for really making the west side happen
<snap-l> I think that really impressed the council that we had a strong west-side contingent
<snap-l> I'd really love to branch out to mid-Michigan and the UP as well
<gamerchick02> yes they are
<snap-l> Thank you. :)
<gamerchick02> oooh. too bad i've moved from MidMI, or I'd spearhead that.
<gamerchick02> what about a Northern Detroit-ish group. is there anyone from the Auburn Hills/Pontiac/Rochester Hills area?
<snap-l> I think the next time that mydogsnameisrudy is on, we should ask if he'd be interested in getting the UP representin'
<gamerchick02> besides me, i mean.
<snap-l> I think there's some folks out that way
<gamerchick02> it'd be fun to have a meetup in da UP.
<gamerchick02> good reason to go up north.
<snap-l> Though we usually just tell them to suck it up and drive. ;)
<gamerchick02> eeeee!
<gamerchick02> they'd be snowed in half the year. heh.
<snap-l> I meant the Rochester Hills folks
<snap-l> the UP folks would have to wait for the bridge. ;)
<snap-l> and that's no fun
<gamerchick02> you're right.
<rick_h> yea, there's a few of us, but I think we participate with the south vs our own thing
<snap-l> Anywho, on to the CDs.
<snap-l> I have them, and I'm motivated to get rid of them
<snap-l> (Speaking of JoDee, my lovely wife)
<gamerchick02> hehe
<gamerchick02> i could take a few and have them at work for people who are interested
<snap-l> I'm planning on sending another care-package to brousch for the west siders.
<snap-l> If anyone is looking for some, I'll gladly send them
<gamerchick02> i've sparked some interest in people who've never tried it before. you only need one hit of this version before you're hooked.
<rick_h> gamerchick02: CHC?
<snap-l> either hit me up at CHC, MUG, or (if you prefer) I can mail them.
<rick_h> can grab some from snap-l  then
<rick_h> ah, or MUG
<snap-l> Just LMK in advance if you want some, and I'll bring some extras
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ yes, but not next week; i have Nile the night before and will be working late on Wednesday
<snap-l> If anyone wants me to mail them some, I'd like to do it in batches of 10
<gamerchick02> or this coming week, rather. oi
<snap-l> (note: I'll be writing this in a mail message as well)
<gamerchick02> you can mail them to me once i move and have a permanent address
<gamerchick02> or you could send them up to my house
<gamerchick02> my mom's house.
<snap-l> I'll send them free of charge, but if you'd like to help offset postage, I won't argue with you. :) Just send me ~$5 via paypal.
<snap-l> craig@decafbad.net
<gamerchick02> that's a good idea.
<snap-l> I have Ubuntu 11.10, Kubuntu 11.10, and Server  11.10
<snap-l> I'll be bringing some to MUG and CHC this week
<snap-l> also am planning on sending some to MDLUG and Washtenaw LUG
<snap-l> Again, if you're also interested in them, just let me know which, and I'll send them.
<snap-l> Any questions, concerns?
<gamerchick02> when is MUG?
<snap-l> This Tuesday
<snap-l> 6:30pm at the Farmington Hills Library.
<snap-l> lmorchard will be there.
<snap-l> he's presenting. ;)
<gamerchick02> ah, how convenient. i can't skip Nile because, i'm the... uh... Queen. oi.
<gamerchick02> that's cool
<gamerchick02> too bad I can't go.
<snap-l> I'll be bringing CDs with me to most of the events that I'm at
<snap-l> so MUG, CHC, etc
<gamerchick02> cool.
<snap-l> and again, I'll send discs to anyone who wants theom
<snap-l> just LMK (craig@decafbad.net)
<gamerchick02> if I can make it to a CHC this month (this is a busy month), I'll take you up on the offer.
<snap-l> I'm motivated to get them out of the house. ;)
<gamerchick02> JoDee doesn't like them?
<snap-l> gamerchick02: JoDee sees them as one more thing taking up space in our rather small living establishment.
<gamerchick02> ah.
<gamerchick02> do you have a box or something?
<gamerchick02> i'm not sure about how many you have.
<snap-l> Canonical sent a box with a bunch of them in there.
<gamerchick02> ah. that's not so bad; if they're all in one box. but i can see you wanting to get rid of them. they're more use to people in their hands than in a box.
<snap-l> yep
<snap-l> so, any questions about the CDS?
<gamerchick02> not really, from this end.
<snap-l> I'll send out a note to let folks know how to get their grubby mits on them.
<gamerchick02> you know, if the Masonic Center gets internet, i'd be willing to run an Ubuntu Hour or something up there when i'm going to be in town anyway
<gamerchick02> i can have my brother handle logistics, and i have keys til March.
<snap-l> If you'd like to set something up, that would be pretty cool
<gamerchick02> but it depends on how long it takes the Temple Board to move on getting internet. they've said that "dial up is just fine" for now
<gamerchick02> i think they are paying out the patoot for AO-Hell right now
<jjesse> theres no free interent for mason?
<jjesse> masons?
<gamerchick02> probably not
<jjesse> don't you just do some secret sign or something?
<gamerchick02> everything is going slowly with the Temple Board. they're all old anyway
<brousch> crap, is the meeting still going?
<brousch> fell asleep on the couch
<gamerchick02> i'm surprised they don't want the fastest internet possible; one could die waiting for a page to load
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, and you're getting a carepackage. ;)
<brousch> ut oh
<gamerchick02> brousch we're almost done. i'm complaining about old people and the internet
<snap-l> Yeah, I think we're done with the CDs
<snap-l> anything else anyone wants to bring up that isn't on the agenda.
<brousch> i heard 12.04 is too big for a CD
<snap-l> brousch: that's always a concern
<jjesse> brousch it is
<jjesse> snap-l no the default will be 750
<jjesse> or something like that
<snap-l> jjesse: Really?
<jjesse> all over planet ubuntu
<jjesse> yeah too large for a cd
<jjesse> and they will be pushing amd64 by default
<snap-l> jjesse: Ah, they're finally busting the CD
<brousch> you know, if it's more than a cd you might as well use 1GB
<snap-l> yeah, no kidding
<gamerchick02> i agree, brousch and snap-l
<jjesse> the default download will be be amd64
<jjesse> and you will have too look for the 32 bit download
<gamerchick02> but they'll have to do something about the servers
<gamerchick02> such a large download will be really slow on release day
<gamerchick02> it should be an option under "other versions"
<gamerchick02> should. not sure if it will be...
<snap-l> OK, if nobody else has anything to bring up, I'd like to thank everyone for coming out for the meeting
<jjesse> i owuld like to tahnk you for leading the meeting
<snap-l> Thank you.
<gamerchick02> wow. a nice short meeting
<gamerchick02> i hope i can keep my meeting on Tuesday short as well
<snap-l> :)
<gamerchick02> we're having ice cream afterwards.
<gamerchick02> it's for our founders day celebration.
<brousch> thanks snap-l
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6bFTVi0hHs&feature=related
<gamerchick02> http://i.imgur.com/Cpdaq.jpg
<gamerchick02> that is awesome
<snap-l> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FD3xe6Jt
<gamerchick02> ugh. that's horrible
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Which one?
<gamerchick02> the last one. the pastebin
<gamerchick02> didn't see the video. this wifi is horrible and will take 5 minutes to load a 2 minute video. it's frustrating
<snap-l> yeah, the mongodb stuff is a bit scary
<gamerchick02> it's like going back to 1999 and dial up.
<snap-l> I think 10gen has great intentions, but play like a start-up with data.
<gamerchick02> instead of an hour for the 5 minute video to load, it takes 10 minutes but whatever
<gamerchick02> snap-l yeah. why would someone use that instead of something else?
<gamerchick02> and do you pay for it?
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Because it's blindingly fast
<gamerchick02> it's fast because it's losing data. :-P
<snap-l> and it uses a document store, which is awesome.
<gamerchick02> ah
<snap-l> Well, that's just a small detail. ;)
<gamerchick02> a rather important one
<snap-l> http://www.archive.org/details/ChopinBalladeNo.1horowitz1965Ch
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> time for bed
<gamerchick02> see everyone tomorrow after work.
<Wolfger> morning
<Wolfger> vim vs emacs on O'Reilly deal of the day http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/pq/271
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, I saw that.
<snap-l> pretty cheap shot, making me want to re-buy a book I already have to support the editor I love. :)
<ColonelPanic001> hi
<ColonelPanic001> saw that, tempting
<ColonelPanic001> I could stand to learn vim better. Much better.
<ColonelPanic001> on the other hand, the internets teaches me stuff too
<ColonelPanic001> but books are nice to just sit and read.
<Wolfger> I am strongly tempted to purchase the vim e-book and finally actually learn to use it better than just h, j, k, l, dd, dw, yy, p, etc...
<ColonelPanic001> exactly my situation
<rick_h> vim classes at CHC
<ColonelPanic001> wat
<snap-l> vim classes on #ubuntu-us-mi daily
<rick_h> people want to learn, I'll run vim classes at CHC
<rick_h> but first watch my screencasts
<rick_h> and I need to get some t-shirts to make $$ off the whole thing
<rick_h> oh and morning
<ColonelPanic001> "I learned vim from Rick and all I got was this tshirt"
<snap-l> The official Rick's Vimcasts T-Shirt?
<ColonelPanic001> the thing with books, too, though, is that with random screencasts and blog reading, you tend to jump around, rather than one constant and gradual learning curve. And, sometimes it's just nice to load up Kindle for Android and read at lunch, etc
<ColonelPanic001> I CAN'T TAKE THIS KIND OF DECISION IN THE MORNING
<snap-l> "When you can snatch the text from the buffer, it will be time for you to leave"
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<ColonelPanic001> s/snatch/yank/
<ColonelPanic001> good god
<ColonelPanic001> coworker's baby was born maybe a week go
<ColonelPanic001> already has a domain and blog
<Wolfger> rofl
<Wolfger> also, ++ on the regex ColonelPanic001
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, born oct. 31
<ColonelPanic001> http://ceciliadenardis.com/
<ColonelPanic001> wtf
<brousch> bah, the kid should at least pick their own domain name
<snap-l> Well, it's not what she calls herself
<snap-l> she calls herself "Tyrannus, destroyer of worlds"
<ColonelPanic001> I don't know if "gooaaahgg.com" is a good domain
<ColonelPanic001> neither is "FEEDMEORILLSHITMYSELFAGAIN.COM"
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: exactly. so she should not have a domain un til she can pick one herself
<ColonelPanic001> they can redirect later. heh
<snap-l> cname. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> out of morbid curiosity, anyone else get a Diaspora invite?
<snap-l> I sined up a while ago, and finally closed my account.
<ColonelPanic001> wonder what noserub is like nowadays
<ColonelPanic001> I kind of liked how it just acted as a aggregator profile, sort of
<ColonelPanic001> http://identoo.com/mike if anyone's not familiar and curious
<ColonelPanic001> hah, you can add github on there, too
<rick_h> man, I need to get some esata on the desktop. Sad I can backup to my esata 160gb laptop disk faster than to my external usb on the desktop
<snap-l> rick_h: joDee asked if celery supports cream cheese.
<snap-l> http://soundcloud.com/celldweller
<snap-l> Disposable War Pigs
<brousch> no, but it wraps peanut butter and raisins nicely
<ColonelPanic001> good god what has google done to gmail
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> click the gear, change it down to compact
<ColonelPanic001> soon as my eyes stop bleeding
<ColonelPanic001> THAT HELPS
 * ColonelPanic001 should remove the caps lock key
<rick_h> map it to ctrl like a normal person :P
<brousch> map it to search like chromebooks
<ColonelPanic001> I rarely connect "like a normal person" to "things Rick suggests doing with a computer"
<rick_h> damn, caught me
<rick_h> I'm trying to convince people that the things I do are normal to help uptake of the patterns
<rick_h> until they reach "what normal people do"
<rick_h> levels
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<brousch> keep repeating it and it becomes true?
<rick_h> keep spreading it and eventually it'll become true
<rick_h> woot, my usb display arrived
<rick_h> this afternoon shall be fun if these backups ever finish
<_stink_> usb display?
<snap-l> Ugh, sinuses be damned
<rick_h> _stink_: yea, 9" 1024 usb powered monitor
<_stink_> wtf
<_stink_> how
<brousch> works with linux?
<rick_h> for taking on these weeklong sprints/etc to act as a dual monitor to my 12" on the laptop
<rick_h> supposedly
<rick_h> https://bmark.us/recent/monitor
<rick_h> displaylink is the way it works
<rick_h> needs an additional xserver module that's not in by default
<rick_h> and requires a xorg conf file
<rick_h> but should work
<_stink_> well, i'll be damned
<_stink_> that's slick
<rick_h> yea, I <3 my 12" laptop
<snap-l> That link is loading slow
<rick_h> but not sure I can hack for a week on just that
<rick_h> if I get it running I'll bring it to CHC wed
<rick_h> I'm guessing it's going to be a bear though from all the links I gathered
<snap-l> I think it runs just fine under a Macintosh. ;)
<_stink_> rick_h: you started with the evil corporation Canonical yet?
<rick_h> yea, it does. I saw one in one of the pics from the IDS team at UDS here in FL
<rick_h> _stink_: next monday
<rick_h> this week is prep for that week
<rick_h> taking the last of my morpace vacation days to get a week to adjust
<_stink_> ah, ok
<_stink_> cool
<brousch> don't canonical folks use apple and run ubuntu in a VM?
<rick_h> yea, Foord does
<rick_h> he's the one I saw with the display in the uds pics
<brousch> will apple become less evil now that jobs is dead?
<rick_h> who knows
<snap-l> too soon
<rick_h> yea
<_stink_> his soul is still in charge, duh.
<_stink_> now everyone hears "noooo buttttooonnnsss" in their sleep
<brousch> snap-l: too soon to know or too soon to be speaking ill of the dead?
<snap-l> both
<_stink_> hah
<snap-l> It'd be like making malloc jokes about Dennis Ritchie
 * _stink_ stifles a laugh
<snap-l> Or Too Many Parens jokes about McCarthy
<snap-l> http://objectmix.com/lisp/171900-lisp-joke-day.html
<_stink_> haha
<snap-l> The boy is smoking and leaving smoke rings into the air.
<snap-l> The girl gets irritated with the smoke and says to her lover: "Can't you see the warning written on the cigarettes packet, smoking is injurious to health!"
<snap-l> The boy replies back: "Darling, I am a programmer. We don't worry about warnings, we only worry about errors."
<snap-l> All programmers are playwrights and all computers are lousy actors.
<snap-l> http://cloudkicker.bandcamp.com/album/--2
<ColonelPanic001> I still need to give cloudkicker a listen
<snap-l> Dude, it's awesome.
<ColonelPanic001> I gather you're a fan, yes :P
<snap-l> I even have the T-Shirt. :)
<ColonelPanic001> hang on, I'll grab some headphones. No time like the present
<snap-l> Trust me. Would I steer you wrong?
<ColonelPanic001> if it was funny, maybe.
<ColonelPanic001> that's usually my criteria
<snap-l> Well, that goes without saying.
<snap-l> comedic effect trumps all
<ColonelPanic001> "Don't go that way there's a banana peel... er, nevermind. Carry on"
<ColonelPanic001> so far this instrumental bit is quite good
<snap-l> It's all instrumental
<ColonelPanic001> ah, cool.
<ColonelPanic001> not too common to find good instrumental metal
<snap-l> Yeah
<snap-l> http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/74928 <- Also fantastic stuff
<ColonelPanic001> I'm liking this CK
<ColonelPanic001> "Jamendo is currently under maintainance"
<ColonelPanic001> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?
<snap-l> Give it a sec. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> the link was too good to contain
<ColonelPanic001> # is pertty damn nice
<_stink_> ok now i must listen
<ColonelPanic001> you might like it, actually
<ColonelPanic001> it's pretty good. snap-l did not lead us astray.
<snap-l> "Beacons" is definitely one of my desert island discs.
<ColonelPanic001> I'll do that one next
<ColonelPanic001> (which means, now. Just started)
<brousch> snap-l: what's a disc?
<snap-l> brousch: The things I'm mailing you
<brousch> do i need a turntable or a cassette player?
<snap-l> Nope, just open wide: http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/venter_2009/mouth_with_cd.jpg
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, I'm a fan already. This is good music for work, too
<ColonelPanic001> reminds me of post-rock, but metal.
<snap-l> Yeah
<snap-l> I think it's pretty progressive.
<ColonelPanic001> it is
<ColonelPanic001> I'd consider it in that genre. Prog-metalish.
<snap-l> Bah, labels
<_stink_> you made that up.
<ColonelPanic001> you've never heard of Progressive metal, _stink_ ?
<_stink_> i don't remember
<_stink_> but i think 'Prog-metalish' is made up by you just now.
<ColonelPanic001> labels are cumbersome, but it's a lot easier than taking 20 minutes to describe them. Just can't take them too seriously
<ColonelPanic001> I added the ish.
<snap-l> Have you heard of Dream Theater, Fates Warning, or Opeth?
<_stink_> ..
<_stink_> here it comes
<_stink_> unless you were asking me
<snap-l> I was asking. :)
<_stink_> oh, see, i though you were asking ColonelPanic001.
<_stink_> but you two have probably discussed this at length.
<snap-l> No, I was asking you
<_stink_> i've heard of Opeth from ColonelPanic001.
<_stink_> that's it, i think
<_stink_> but i shall now listen to all of them
<snap-l> _stink_: Do yourself a favor: Check out Images and Words by Dream Theater
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001 got me listening to Amon Amarth last week
<snap-l> it's a little dated, but it's awesome.
<ColonelPanic001> Opeth is easily my favorite metal band.
<_stink_> i shall.
<ColonelPanic001> I keep meaning to check out Dream Theater.
<ColonelPanic001> will-do, too
<_stink_> snap-l: thank you.
<ColonelPanic001> I just tend towards the heavier metal bands. Death/black mostly. Not entirely, though. I mean, I loved Opeth's "Damnation", for example.
<snap-l> I'm under protest for their latest album since it doesn't have Mike Portnoy
<snap-l> but they're awesome musicians
<snap-l> If you don't mind crazy, over-the-top musical circle jerking, Liquid Tension Experiment is awesome as well
<_stink_> snap-l: it's not dated if it's new to me :)
<brousch> Amon amarth r0x0rz
 * snap-l needs to have a listening room. :)
<brousch> only thing better is Morbid Angel
<snap-l> Quick, to the bat-mobile!
<rick_h> http://twitter.com/#!/mpiccinato/status/133571372340363264
<rick_h> ^^
<rick_h> another father in the club
<snap-l> AWESMOME!
<rick_h> their baby registry is wiped, but if anyone's interested, I did an amazon gift card to him, pm me for the email if interested
<brousch> doesn't sound familiar
<rick_h> he's a CHCers from our side
<rick_h> so yea, not 100% in the channel stuff, but a lot of us know him
<_stink_> ah, yeah, ok
<_stink_> i recognize him now
<_stink_> snap-l: have Images and Words on now.
<_stink_> funky.
<ColonelPanic001> I'm still on Beacons. This is great
<_stink_> there is a whole new world of music unfolding in front of me.
<snap-l> _stink_: LMK if you want more. I have a severe love of prog metal
<snap-l> also filtered into a love of prog in general
 * snap-l will get the whole channel listening to Rush before you know it. Muhahahahahahahaha!
<ColonelPanic001> Rush is okay
<ColonelPanic001> a little hit and miss for me
<_stink_> Rush is awesome.  i do not need to be sold.
<_stink_> NO
<_stink_> YOU ARE WRONG
<snap-l> _stink_: you like hockey. It's like hand to glove for liking Rush
<_stink_> hah, yes
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<snap-l> JoDee is kicking my ass on Wordfeud
<snap-l> She had one word (Tecento) that was worth 73 points
<snap-l> Trecento
<ColonelPanic001> Wordfeud?
<snap-l> Like Words with Friends
<snap-l> on iPhone and Android
<ColonelPanic001> never played that either. This looks to be free mobile scrabble
<snap-l> I'm snapl on there
<snap-l> Less annoying ads than Words with friends
<ColonelPanic001> is it basically scrabble, then?
<snap-l> Yeah, but without the trademark board
<ColonelPanic001> I'm sold
<snap-l> it has the ability to randomize the board.
<_stink_> free?
<snap-l> I got hugely lucky in my last game with greg-g
<snap-l> he was leading me pretty well, but I managed to come up from behind
<snap-l> _stink_: Yeah, free with ads.
<snap-l> and $2.99 to shut them off
<_stink_> man
<ColonelPanic001> I don't like that it has access to contact data. Maybe later or something
<ColonelPanic001> other than that, then, I was sold. heh
<snap-l> Yeah, it uses that to find folks
<ColonelPanic001> as far as we know
<ColonelPanic001> I should use this as an excuse to try decompiling apks
<ColonelPanic001> could actually check
<snap-l> There you go. :)
<ColonelPanic001> must do this later
<ColonelPanic001> normally I'd just say "scrabble isn't worth it" and not install, but hey, worth the excuse. Then I can say I used something from 1devday
<snap-l> Wow, went to B&N last night
<snap-l> they had 40% off their classical CDs
<snap-l> and I had a 30% coupon
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<ColonelPanic001> haha
<snap-l> Picked up some Gershwin and Rachmaninov piano-roll performances.
<snap-l> Along with Tchaikovsky's Pathetique, and Two Yo Yo Ma Discs (The Dvorak Album, and Schumann)
<snap-l> I really hope I don't bankrupt them too. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> I have that Dvorak album
<ColonelPanic001> <3
<ColonelPanic001> now I have to go home and listen to it
<snap-l> Yeah, it's a little roughly mixed though, but it's nice.
<ColonelPanic001> btw, Beacons just finished, and it was great
<snap-l> Awesome. :)
<ColonelPanic001> on Portmanteau now
<ColonelPanic001> well, after lunch
<snap-l> I'd recommend ]]][[[ next.
<snap-l> It's an earlier album, but it was remastered
<Wolfger> Man, you people are all talky when I'm busy....
<snap-l> Ok, shhh, Wolfger is back
<snap-l> rick_h: Do I have to take this Staples survey? :)
<Wolfger> snap-l: keep talking. I'm not really here.  Busy day
<ColonelPanic001> I started on ]]][[[
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: So, how do you like ]]][[[
<ColonelPanic001> it was good
<snap-l> (Which I think is the album title to really make programmers want to hurt people)
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<rick_h> ok, time to reinstall...bbl
<rick_h> man, how do people deal with ootb experience with this stuff
<_stink_> not sure
<snap-l> rick_h: Not everyone expects a chess set to make the perfect go board. :)
<rick_h> yea
<brousch> rick_h: we whine and complain on the interwebs
<rick_h> ahhh, back in awesome with my lovely keybindings
<brousch> boooo
<brousch> eat the dogfood
<jcastro> rick_h: I WIN.
<jcastro> mwahahahaa
<snap-l> jcastro: What did you win? :)
<jcastro> well, it's almost the end of december craig
<jcastro> I believe I am going to win the Mac bet with you
<snap-l> Yes, yes I know
<jcastro> and I won by making Rick switch back to ubuntu
<brousch> there was a bet that rick_h would switch back to ubuntu?
 * snap-l should have made the bet with both Mac and iOS devices.
<snap-l> but, a deal's a deal
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> you'd win on tablets
<jcastro> but not phones
<jcastro> so it'd be a split
<snap-l> check it
<jcastro> brousch: no, switching rick back is a personal goal
<brousch> you just had to hire him to make it so?
<snap-l> http://marketshare.hitslink.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=8
<jcastro> if you ain't cheatin' you ain't tryin'
<snap-l> Stil less than 10%, though, but iOS and Mac combined are pretty close to that magic 10%
<snap-l> 9.94%
<snap-l> I'll kick myself if that Mac number hits 10% after January, though
<jcastro> it won't
<jcastro> it's been declining since the 80's dude
<jcastro> it's just hard to get that through mac people's heads.
<snap-l> We just need more people using macs to browse the web. ;)
<snap-l> stop pretending you're IE6. ;)
<brousch> damn. linux is only 1%
<snap-l> brousch: We're an extremely vocal minority.
<snap-l> speaking of which, I need to yell at someone about diminishing OS/2 support sometime.
<mydogsnameisrudy> linux users are l33t tho
<snap-l> My dad thinks Linux is cool
<mydogsnameisrudy> im not your dad
<snap-l> thank God for small miracles. ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> indeed
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> jcastro: back from uds?
<rick_h> guess you didn't have that far to go though
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> yeah but I was there for 2 weeks because of a sprint
<jcastro> so I was totally ready to come home
<rick_h> yea no kidding
<rick_h> I'm kind of excited but dreading to be gone for week in Nov and then again in Jan
<snap-l> I secretly think they had it near jcastro's house just so he wouldn't have to travel.
<jcastro> yeah, if only, now I will just miss gold status this year. :(
<rick_h> hah
<greg-g> jcastro: do a mileage run?
<jcastro> heh
<greg-g> :)
<brousch> greg-g: are you occupying oakland?
<greg-g> brousch: I'm in DC right now (well, MD, actually)
<greg-g> brousch: so, no.
<greg-g> I visited the SF one for a bit around halloween weekend
<brousch> DC?
<rick_h> jcastro: ooh, instructions including writing an xorg.conf file
<snap-l> District of Columbia
<snap-l> our Nation's Capital
 * snap-l signs brousch up for civics 101
<jjesse> gold status w/ airline or hotel?
<snap-l> "Become a Zehnder's Facebook fan and enter to win a Splashtastic Getaway at Zehnder's Splash Village!"
<snap-l> FML
<snap-l> Apparently my internet is flaking out
<snap-l> Apparently my internet is flaking out
<greg-g> is your internet flaking out?
<snap-l> Yes
<snap-l> so much so that I had to say it twice. :)
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> what I'm in DC for, for those who are curious (no one): http://www.setda.org/web/guest/2011leadershipsummitschedule
<_stink_> so you'll be active in IRC at 7am for the next few days?
<rick_h> woot! it's alive
<rick_h> very flaky, ugh..but alive
<rick_h> might need to hit up some xorg masters at MUG
<Blazeix> protip: delete xorg.conf, hope to god everything autoconfigures
<rick_h> heh, yea but you have to have one for displaylink devices
<rick_h> so irc is running sweet on my usb display
<rick_h> but things open in one monitor/other without reason
<rick_h> and you can't drag windows across them
<brousch> http://xkcd.com/963/
<rick_h> and anything with a gui is running with a HUGE font on the usb monitor
<rick_h> yea, but this is too cool
<_stink_> sounds like they are different X displays.
<_stink_> i think that's what prohibits moving between them
<snap-l> Jesus, I'm not sure how they could make reporting my time any worse.
<snap-l> IE only, buried on HR page somewhere.
<snap-l> and then they get pissy when you don't report it promptly.
<mydogsnameisrudy> keep looking your on the clock
 * snap-l should just start busking in Royal Oak, and call it a day.
<snap-l> clack clack clack clack clack I'm IE, and I can't do a page load without clack clack clack
<snap-l> clack clack clack clack please cleack shoot clack me.
<mydogsnameisrudy> dont bookmark it when you find it they will just change everytying again
<snap-l> "Sorry, your browser/program is not supported by Web Dynpro!"
<snap-l> That's under Firefox
<mydogsnameisrudy> your one of them 1% linux users
<snap-l> I'm one of those 99% shouldn't have to care what browser I'm using Users.
<mydogsnameisrudy> boot disk 1.44mb windows 98 series
<rick_h> _stink_: yea, they're setup in xorg as diff displays
<rick_h> seems to work if I make the usb one the primary
<rick_h> but not if I don't
<snap-l> Oh that sucks
<_stink_> :|
<snap-l> Is it something to do with the boot order?
<snap-l> (he said, while distancing himself from any potential fallout from that statement)
<rick_h> heh, not sure
<rick_h> there's a mix of posts but all are gdm
<rick_h> so lightdm is different
<rick_h> and so there's probably a way, but not sure
<rick_h> https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/Gg9YjxRSWS7
<rick_h> better pics from the camera (not phone) and you can see the strange quirks with the usb display
<jcastro> rick_h: blog about that doublesight thing pls.
<rick_h> k, will do
<brousch> rick_h: do you like the ball?
<rick_h> brousch: yea, I've never used it a ton because my desk was the wrong height for it
<rick_h> and it hurt my wrists, but now I'm trying to get into using it vs the chair when I'm in sitting
<brousch> i haven't been able to requisition and standing desk at work, so i'm thinking about a ball
<rick_h> yea, you can tell
<rick_h> it takes some muscles to keep on there and setup right
<rick_h> but the thing is that it's harder to adjust the height
<rick_h> it needs to be filled properly
<ColonelPanic001> never forget to keep your balls filled
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: i prefer them empty O:-)
<_stink_> that halo is creeping me out.
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<ColonelPanic001> but not his balls. Those are fine.
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: thank you
<snap-l> rick_h: Does that ball serve a purpose?
<ColonelPanic001> does yours?
<snap-l> Also, JoDee says it's too much clutter.
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: I thought he was doing the standing desk
<ColonelPanic001> you lose yours when you stand? Might want to see a doctor.
<_stink_> STOP
<snap-l> and I've been thinking of using the sitting ball desk
<snap-l> _stink_: If you ignore it, it'll stop. :)
<ColonelPanic001> _stink_ knows better.
<_stink_> i can't ignore ColonelPanic001.  i'm within throwing distance
<ColonelPanic001> I'm not in here to entertain you. You're in here to entertain me!
 * ColonelPanic001 throws hot oil on someone.
<snap-l> heh
<ColonelPanic001> standing now and then would be nice, but I can't imagine that much work/money/etc into one that could do both, and I don't care to stand in one place all day
<brousch> i'm enjoying this kind of thing more than progressive metal today http://www.jamendo.com/en/track/14585
<rick_h> snap-l: yes, I sit on it when I'm not standing :)
<rick_h> snap-l: yea, I'm still org'ing
<rick_h> and I've got backup drives/etc going on that normally won't be there
<rick_h> ColonelPanic001: yea, well this was cheaper than getting the nice Aeron chair
<rick_h> so I justify it that way
<rick_h> and healthier
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, I imagine
<snap-l> I keep looking at what I've lovingly termed the Fart-master 5000
<snap-l> Mesh chairs that don't trap expulsions
<snap-l> Though I'm tempted with the ball chairs
<ColonelPanic001> only works if you have mesh underpants
<brousch> snap-l: that is better than farts trapped in cushions which get violently released when you sit down
<snap-l> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3202959
<snap-l> brousch: Exactly. I need to febreeze my chair every so often because it smells like Microcenter's parts department after a while.
<snap-l> (this is not a point of pride, just so you know)
<brousch> sure it's not
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWSRgsk2oaw <- iTunes phone
<snap-l> Man, that was an abortion
<snap-l> I think this is the reason Apple worked hard to not let the carriers decide anything about the iPhone
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1089/community-promotion-ads-1h-2011/1996#1996
<jcastro> upvotes if you have them pls
<snap-l> upvoted
<snap-l> even though I still have NFC what Juju is. :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> snap-l: apt but for services, and across machines/clouds
<snap-l> Looking at the demo now
<snap-l> That's kinda funky
<snap-l>  Is there any sensation more rewarding for a developer than fixing something that has been bugging you for a while?
<snap-l> Was inspired to fix a firefox extension for flickr that was causing me some grief.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-08
<rick_h> cool
<rick_h> patches welcome in the flesh
<Wolfger> ok, I finally gave in and bought an O'Reilly DotD
<Wolfger> now I must learn more than just rudimentary vim skills
 * Wolfger pokes ColonelPanic001 until he too buys the ebook
<rick_h> hah, peer pressure
<rick_h> I used to have one, must have given it away I guess
<rick_h> can't find it now
<_stink_> "patches welcome in the flesh"
<_stink_> +1 for context necessary
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h> so, if I wanted to do a conditional xorg.conf file...what I just create my own init script and make it before lightdm?
<rick_h> would I hack the init script for lightdm itself?
<jcastro> rick_h: ask on AU, the lightdm author follows the tag
<rick_h> jcastro: cool, thanks
<rick_h> hah, sitting at the bar, watching the game, with irc on the usb display
<rick_h> I think I've officially gone too far
<_stink_> any funny looks?
<rick_h> got asked if it was a work laptop or a fantasy football laptop
<rick_h> other that than, too buried in the laptop and the game to people watch
<rick_h> man, I just don't know how things startup like I used to
<_stink_> they're all looking at you!
<rick_h> ahhhhh!
<rick_h> jcastro: http://blog.mitechie.com/2011/11/07/mutli-monitor-on-the-go-displaylink-usb-monitor/
<snap-l> rick_h: Awesome that you got iy working.
<rick_h> snap-l: yea, got some bugs, but still pretty sweet
<rick_h> I'll bring it tomorrow to show
<rick_h> with some script/tweaking should be able to get over most of it I think
<snap-l> Tomorrow might not be the best, since we're in the cramped room again
<rick_h> ah, sucky
<rick_h> well CHC then
<snap-l> yeah, that would be sweet
<rick_h> http://twitter.com/#!/carlfish/status/133734043509456896 lol
<jrwren> rick_h: you are working for canonical? wtf?
<jrwren> congrats?
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, start for the launchpad team next week
<rick_h> http://blog.mitechie.com/2011/10/19/been-a-good-summer-fitness-woodworking-and-new-job-coming-soon/
<snap-l> Reminder that MUG is tonight at 6:30pm.
<snap-l> lmorchard: ^^
<Wolfger> morning
<brousch> you are correct
<Wolfger> of course I am
<brousch> running kde3?
<brousch> trinity?
<Wolfger> not yet
<Wolfger> Tried to apt-get trinity, but no package found
<Wolfger> and I've been lazy
<Wolfger> actually, I looked at Linux Mint 12, and I think I might try that too...
<brousch> nearly every person i know that has tried mint dumped it within 6 months
<brousch> usually because an update breaks it
<Wolfger> heh
<brousch> that includes me
<Wolfger> so... just like Gentoo. I should be good.
<Wolfger> :-D
<brousch> just sayin, make sure you go in with backups
<Wolfger> But the big Mint news now is MATE. They are working with a fork of Gnome 2 that can be installed along side Gnome 3
<Wolfger> not that I'm a huge Gnome 2 fan, but it'll be big news for some people
<snap-l> Y'know, I'm over Gnome 2
<Wolfger> at this point, I don't need no stinking backups. I've kept my media on a separate partition for years, and Win 7 has been my primary OS ever since I got a laptop. :-p
<brousch> Wolfger: that sounds sustainable
<snap-l> I think jcastro was right. In a year's time, people won't care
<snap-l> Those that actualy give Unity a chance.
<brousch> gnome shell is good enough
<Wolfger> snap-l: just like people don't care about KDE3?
<snap-l> Well, I don't care about KDE3
<snap-l> or KDE? for that matter. ;)
<brousch> i care about it a little bit
<snap-l> (I'm teasing. I care that people continue to want to use it and support it)
<Wolfger> what's really borked, though, is the Ubuntu location of the buttons, and the auto-hidey menu bar at the top of the screen rather than on the app window
<Wolfger> those, honestly, make Ubuntu a pain in the ass to use, rather than a pleasure
<snap-l> Wolfger: That's been a bit rough
<snap-l> but I've gotten used to it
<brousch> gnome shell has normal menus
<brousch> and the close button on the right
<Wolfger> it's something you can get used to if you spend all (or even most) of your time in Ubuntu, but much of the world still has to use Windows on a daily basis, for work if nothing else. That makes it much harder to "get used to it"
<Wolfger> how do you get gnome shell? I tried to apt-get that too, but said it couldn't find it
<brousch> but there's no minimize, which annoys me sometimes
<brousch> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell (on 11.10)
<Wolfger> I can live without minimize pretty easily
<Wolfger> ah, ok. I'm still on 11.04
<brousch> unity is nicer on 11.10 too
<brousch> you should upgrade, then you can install unity and gnome shell and switch between them
<snap-l> I haven't used Gnome Shell in a while
<snap-l> but it feels like it's too radical for my tastes.
<brousch> i actually got used to the buttons on the left, so it being back on the right is kind of annoying to me
<brousch> snap-l: it's basically the same level of strangeness as unity
<snap-l> I minimize like a mother.
<Wolfger> tonight's task list is growing.... Upgrade to 11.10, install and try gnome-shell, install and try Trinity, read vim book and learn, read python book and/or work on python app and learn...
<brousch> maybe less strangeness compared to gnome2
<brousch> Wolfger: do you live in alaska?
<brousch> that's a long night
<snap-l> Yeah, that's not something you can finish in a night. :)
<snap-l> Unless you can dilate time.
<Wolfger> anyhow, this is the article that got me thinking about Mint: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/11/linux-mint-12-lisa-to-come-with.html
<snap-l> Or you're Cher and you can TURN BACK TIME...
 * snap-l waits for the death threats.
<brousch> Wolfger: i saw that, but i don't think it's sustainable
<Wolfger> snap-l: define "finish". I'm not aiming to read two books cover-to-cover, that's for sure
<brousch> the gnome2 part anyway
<Wolfger> MGSE looks a lot sexier than Unity
<Wolfger> also, /me threatens to kill snap-l for the attempt at infecting me with a Cher earworm
<Wolfger> http://www.freep.com/article/20111108/COL41/111080311/Mark-W-Smith-Google-goes-to-the-Detroit-Zoo
<brousch> hey, i was just there like a month ago!
<brousch> it was a lot more crowded
<snap-l> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/can-dram-replace-hard-drives-and-ssds-ramcloud-creators-say-yes.ars <- I believe RAMDISKS are coming back
<brousch> my wife asked for this for xmas. wtf is with the prices? http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Museum-Yiruma/dp/B000657KI4
<ColonelPanic001> out of print?
<brousch> it's frickin music. sell me the mp3s
<brousch> domn fools. hm, should i buy it new for $140 or download it from a file sharing site?
<snap-l> brousch: Check around
<brousch> i found it used for $64
<snap-l> Amazon gets nuts with sellers thinking that something like E. Power Biggs isn't avaiable via Amazon
<snap-l> brousch: Check eBay
<snap-l> I found the same thing with the Wendy Carlos Switched on Box Set
<snap-l> though those prices get outrageous as well
<snap-l> Also check to see if there's any used CD shops that might have it
<snap-l> Assuming any still exist in your area.
 * snap-l also notes that there's several Korean stores by him
<brousch> $24 on ebay, getting better
<snap-l> Is that Buy It Now, or last bid?
<snap-l> if it's a bid, expect it to go higher.
<brousch> bah, $25 + $20 shipping from tokyo
<brousch> no bids yet
<snap-l> OK, that's no deal
<snap-l> I'd at least watch it
<brousch> silly
<snap-l> but if $70+ is the asking rate, expect it to go around $40 at least
<snap-l> This begs the root of the question: Why is she asking for Korean piano music? :)
<snap-l> Sounds like it's new-agey stuff
<brousch> i have no idea
<snap-l> I blame NPR.
<brousch> that is possible
<ColonelPanic001> hay i listen to npr in the mornings
<ColonelPanic001> I take personal offense to you expressing a polite but differing thought.
<snap-l> Ah, OK, I think I know who this is
<snap-l> I think he did the soundtrack for the OST "Puppy Dung"
<snap-l> I remember hearing about this
<brousch> what is ost?
<snap-l> (just checked Ubuntu One Music Store)
<snap-l> Original Soundtrack
<ColonelPanic001> overall shitty time
<snap-l> Sorry, was thinking OVA. ;)
<brousch> i can buy puppy dung on itunes
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_video_animation
<brousch> fml, he has stuff on the twilight soundtrack
<brousch> thank gawd for russians
<snap-l> Yeah, just realized that as well
<snap-l> I was hoping there might have been a re-release.
<brousch> i can't remember the last time i went to the torrents or p2p sites for something
<snap-l> http://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/Kendra_Springer <- Only New-agey piano you need.
<brousch> it has a violin too
<brousch> the piano museum
<snap-l> http://www.jamendo.com/en/track/602998 <- Violin and Piano.
<brousch> i'm trying to wake up
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiZAheU3fkA
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKXSpwvVrsU&feature=related
<snap-l> http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/11/microsoft-gives-up-on-competit.php <- Bwahahaha
<Wolfger> very sad
<Wolfger> s/sad/pathetic/
<jrwren> rick_h: congrats. I hope you somehow crush github :)
<snap-l> I don't hope that at all
<snap-l> I think choice is great. FOr some, that's github, others sourceforge
<jrwren> by crush, I mean compete.
<jrwren> i hope LP becomes a leader again, instead of the butt end of jokes.
<snap-l> but I hope Launchpad makes me have to think again about where to host code. :)
<jrwren> exactly.
<Wolfger> s/Launchpad/Gitpad/  XD
<snap-l> rick_h: ttp://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596802301.do?imm_mid=077dd4&cmp=em-orm-pr-art-of-readable-code
<snap-l> Not so much a "hey, get this", as it is a "hey, someone else thinks readable code is nifty too"
<rick_h> brousch: lol, I like that you're saying Gnome Shell is good, but it landed in debian and my first two blog posts I saw this morning were rants against it
<rick_h> jrwren: thanks, it's going to be interesting. At least the team knows they've got some work to do. I'm looking forward to trying to help for sure
<brousch> it is almost as different from gnome2 as unity is, so those who are just trying it will whine
<rick_h> brousch: yea, just funny to read the scrollback after catching up on RSS early this morning
<rick_h> snap-l: thanks for the book link
<rick_h> that's sweet timing
<rick_h> wish I had it before my talk so I could mention it/plug it perhaps
<rick_h> but cool
<rick_h> wow, book is 1/2 the price on kindle format
<rick_h> maybe this ebook stuff is finally making sense
<snap-l> Yeah, O'reilly gets it
<rick_h> well it's $35 for paper, $27 for ebook on oreilly
<rick_h> kindle book is $15
<snap-l> Oh
<snap-l> And O'Reilly has coupons. ;)
<snap-l> so you can usually get it for $14
<rick_h> definitely, still, not often in the tech books to see ebook 1/2 of paper
<snap-l> again, O'reilly gets it. :)
<snap-l> as opposed to Wiley, and MK
<snap-l> http://www.elsevierdirect.com/product.jsp?isbn=9780123819765
<snap-l> Sorry, but if your eBook is as much as your softcover, I'll buy the softcover
<snap-l> at least that has resale value should I decide to part with it.
<snap-l> I'm not paying a premium for bits.
<brousch> i think the ebook should come free if you buy a dead tree version
<snap-l> I like the way Apress does their book -> ebook pgrade
<snap-l> $10 to upgrade
<rick_h> yea
<brousch> that seems reasonable
<snap-l> so even if you get an illicit copy, and want to make it legal, it's $10
<brousch> illicit copy?
<brousch> of a dead tree book?
<snap-l> Well, say you borrow a friend's book. ;)
<snap-l> and then "upgrade" it. ;)
<rick_h> man, I'm tempted by the ODotD today
<snap-l> or find a site with the text on it
<rick_h> but no reviews on amazon
<rick_h> and a pricey book
<snap-l> rick_h: Yea, that's a bt much
<rick_h> I'd feel better if I could find some good reviews
<rick_h> but nadda
<snap-l> I think it's an upgrade of a previous book, no?
<rick_h> there's some other interface books
<rick_h> but I think this is rev 1 of this mobile one
<snap-l> Ah, OK
<rick_h> yea, I've got a couple like designing web interfaces and such
<snap-l> It's a pre-order.
<snap-l> At least, acc. to Amazon
<rick_h> but it wasn't earth shattering at all (the web one)
<brousch> link?
<snap-l> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920013716.do
<rick_h> hmm, the sample looks pretty good
<snap-l> http://cdn.oreilly.com/oreilly/booksamplers/9781449394639_sampler.pdf
<snap-l> Beat me to the punch. ;)
<rick_h> yea, reading through it
<brousch> i would wait until i need to make a complicated mobile interface
<snap-l> I'm getting the impression this is more high-level than you think
<rick_h> low level than I thought
<snap-l> looks rather generic "here's how you'd design an app for mobile"
<rick_h> yea, but very detailed
<snap-l> Is there an Android design document ou tthere?
<brousch> yes
<snap-l> http://stepto.bandcamp.com/releases
<brousch> http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/ui_guidelines/index.html
<snap-l> I have never thought of using Bandcamp to release an audio book, but why not. :)
<rick_h> http://twitter.com/?photo_id=1#!/mpirnat/status/133924152699654145/photo/1 lol
<rick_h> anyway, I think urge has been resisted. If i did a mobile app in itself I'd check it out I think
<brousch> snap-l: i tweeted that android UI link 2 days ago. do you not read all my tweets?
<snap-l> brousch: You tweet?
<rick_h> but I'm shooting for more responsive design than full UI for bookie mobile use
<brousch> have to go native for great responsiveness
<rick_h> yea, ColonelPanic001 and I had a great convo about some great uses for a native bookie app
<rick_h> but until I hire a mobile team, meh...share as much as possible
<rick_h> http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/08/amazons-kindle-cloud-reader-now-available-for-firefox-too/
<rick_h> nice, yay that rocks
<jrwren> the crazy thing is that bzr+lp is nicer than git+github in many ways still.
<rick_h> yea, I hear the people that use the dev patterns LP is built for love it
<rick_h> but I've just never really been in that use case
<ColonelPanic001> I'd offer to do an android app, but I don't want to offer and never get around to it
<_stink_> yeah, like that guy who said he'd do the firefox extension
<ColonelPanic001> yeah
<Wolfger> Hmm. Cloud Reader on FF doesn't show all the books that should be in my cloud
<Wolfger> like, the book I'm currently reading
<rick_h> did you buy it from amazon?
<Wolfger> I wonder if that book came pre-loaded on the Android app
<rick_h> or load it via pdf/etc?
<Wolfger> or if I downloaded it pre-Kindle and the Android app simply found it and absorbed it.
<Wolfger> No, I'm not expecting yesterday's acquisition of howto vim to appear there, though it would be nice if I could upload it
<Wolfger> but I was reading Treasure Island, which I don't remember ever downloading, but which has always existed in my Kindle library on my phone....
<Wolfger> <shrug> I'm sure it's probably my error, not theirs
<Wolfger> my purchased kindle books are there
<Wolfger> speaking of Learning vi and Vim... did you know there's a cw command that is like s for an entire word? (Of course *you* did... :-p)
<Wolfger> how many keystrokes I could have been saving all these years
<snap-l> My Kobo came with about 100 PD books
<Wolfger> I've always replaced a word by doing xxxxxs
<brousch> Wolfger: i also have treasure island, so i would guess it came in automatically on one of the platforms
<brousch> you terminal freaks see this? http://onethingwell.org/post/12514672222/tyrs
<ColonelPanic001> brousch: that's kind of nice, actually
<ColonelPanic001> thanks
<jrwren> wtf? askubuntu questions expire and disappear?
<rick_h> brousch: I used twitvim for a long time
<rick_h> kind of miss it actually
<rick_h> Wolfger: I need to test that. Supposedly I can email the pdf of my orielly purchase to my kindle account and it'll load on my kindle
<rick_h> I need to test if it shows on read.amazon.com and such
<rick_h> only problem is that I think it converts it to mobi, so might break the look
<rick_h> lol at cw
<rick_h> Wolfger: wait until you read about ci"
<jcastro> jrwren: which one?
<jcastro> jrwren: if it's abandoned we usually close it
<jcastro> but that doesn't delete it
<jcastro> it'd have to be pretty worthless to be deleted
<snap-l> jrwren: Was it buried?
<Wolfger> rick_h: I downloaded my O'Reilly book in .mobi format (and .pdf too), so that shouldn't be a problem.
<rick_h> Wolfger: ah cool
<jrwren> it was about usbip
<rick_h> let me know if it shows up then
<jrwren> a guy emailed me this morning asking if I had a resolution.
<jrwren> I do not.
<jrwren> it should be open item.
<jrwren> what is buried mean?
<jrwren> it doesn't even show as a question I asked. I'm amazed it was removed from that list
<snap-l> Hmm, the new Nook touch looks Niiiiiice
<rick_h> Nook tablet
<snap-l> Yeah, the tablet looks good too
<rick_h> oh, you mean the eink touch?
<snap-l> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/nook-simple-touch-barnes-noble/1102344735
<snap-l> Yeah, $99
<snap-l> Going to have to bring some samples to BN to see how it work.
<rick_h> cool
<brousch> bah, B&W is for old people
<ColonelPanic001> looks decent for $100
<ColonelPanic001> b&w is plenty good for reading
<jcastro> jrwren: you can't improve the question in any way whatsoever?
<snap-l> Honestly, if it hooks to my fucking wifi, it's worth it
<jrwren> jcastro: not really.
<jrwren> maybe I could link to a bug a filed in LP
<jcastro> anything would help
<rick_h> smoser: you coming to mug tonight?
<snap-l> Man
<snap-l> Stupid network
<rick_h> that good eh?
<snap-l> Conked out again
<snap-l> wonder if they're doing something
<snap-l> http://publicdomainreview.org/2011/09/18/betty-boop-minnie-the-moocher-1932/
<snap-l> Also: http://publicdomainreview.org/2011/10/15/vd-is-for-everybody-1969/
<snap-l> jcastro: Got the Time Machine DVD in my hot little hands.
<jcastro> OOOH.
<snap-l> It has the movies without audience sound. :)
<brousch> why are your hands hot?
<snap-l> Because this is awesome
<brousch> 1960 or 2002 version?
<snap-l> 2011 version
<snap-l> brousch: Try harder, you're not getting my goat that easy.
<brousch> apparently i have no idea what you are talking about
<brousch> oh, this is some rush thing
<snap-l> brousch: Yes.
<Wolfger> snap-l: I just realized you said Time Machine.... for some reason I initially thought you said Hot Tub Time Machine, and couldn't begin to understand why you were excited about that. Or even willing to admit it.
<snap-l> Wolfger: I'm glad you had to think about it. :)
<brousch> Wolfger: i thought he was really into old sci fi
<brousch> like maybe it just came out on DVD
<Wolfger> Yeah, when somebody says "DVD", I'm thinking "movie" not "music"
<brousch> with an extra 30 seconds of morlocks
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> more locks
<Wolfger> "Now with more 'locks!"
<Wolfger> ;-)
<brousch> snap-l: getting closer now?
<snap-l> Barely.
<snap-l> A for effort, though
<dzho> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Machine_Tour <- just to thoroughly slay the equiine
<dzho> s/ii/i/
<Wolfger> snap-l and his hot Rush Time Machine
<brousch> does it bother you that when i see Rush i think Limbaugh?
<snap-l> Hugely
<snap-l> I remember my dad saying that West Michigan had Rush listening parties
<snap-l> was hugely bummed when I realized they were meaning that blowhard.
<brousch> i'm not a copyhead, but many of the other people here are
<snap-l> Dittohead
<snap-l> Rush Limbaugh is cut from the same cloth as Howard Stern
<snap-l> Except instead of glorifying porn stars, he glorifies idiocy. :)
<snap-l> and rash behaviour
<Wolfger> Stern's far better
<snap-l> Stern is an artist
<snap-l> He knows what buttons to push
<Wolfger> well simply from the perspective of what he glorifies, he's far better
<Wolfger> they are both top-notch button pushers
<Wolfger> You know when something is advertised as "save $500" and they don't tell you the sale price, it's going to be a lot more than $500 *after* the discount...
<snap-l> Yeah
<snap-l> My favorite are the ones where it's "save up to $500"
<Wolfger> "the more you buy, the more you save!"
<Wolfger> no... the more I buy, the more I spend
<Wolfger> I save most by buying nothing.
<brousch> Wolfger: i can tell you're not a woman
<dzho> because what would IRC be without sexist generalizations
<greg-g> dzho: zing!
<brousch> dzho: i shudder to think about it
<greg-g> I might enjoy that new paradigm, personally :)
<Wolfger> dzho: when a generalization is statistically accurate, is it still "wrong"?
<Wolfger> and I say that as a man whose wife would test as "not a woman" by brousch's standard...
<brousch> i didn't say that all women think that way, only than no man does
<_stink_> too late, you're painted as a misogynist.
<brousch> hm, wait, i guess i did say that
<snap-l> I wonder if Dutch Boy has a color for mysoginist
<snap-l> and I wonder if I have a spell checker.
<brousch> i'm sure it's some shade of pink
<brousch> maybe salmon, a fishy sort of pink
<dzho> dusty rose
<snap-l> http://www.blendernation.com/2011/11/08/cute-overload-my-little-ponies/
<brousch> snap-l: are you a brony?
<snap-l> hell no
<brousch> Will there come a day when i won't have to click OK for someone because they accidentally clicked the D: and there's no disk in the drive?
<_stink_> heh
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/av/every-song-slayer-reign-in-blood-same-time
<_stink_> i read that D: as an emoticon at first
<ColonelPanic001> sounds like grindcore
<snap-l> Yeah, although it sounds better than most of the dryer-fucking industrial I've heard out there.
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<smoser> rick_h, not coming to mug? no snap-l either ?
<smoser> speak of the devil. snap-l arrives.
<rick_h> smoser: yea, just running late today. Babysitter since the wife had stuff as well
<widox> \
<snap-l> Yeah, I was running a littlelate aswell
<waldo323> traffic sucked
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-09
<snap-l> Yeah, it wasn't good
<rick_h> snap-l: http://vagrantup.com/docs/base_boxes.html
<rick_h> I was checking that out today debating on something like a bookie box
<snap-l> Ah, OK.
<smoser> rick_h, i'd rather you waste time using feeding ubuntu images via cloud-init
<snap-l> hahaha
<rick_h> yea, I wanted to chat with you about alternatives for this
<rick_h> because I'll want something like this for LP so I can run/dev on LTS but run my laptop at latest
<smoser> LP is chasing juju for obvious reasons, i believe.
<rick_h> but want something that's pretty quick/easy, offline
<smoser> but juju sits atop cloud-init
<rick_h> yea, I looked at it, but didn't want to setup a whole OpenStack setup on the laptop if I didn't have to
<smoser> but my thoughts is just inserting stuff for cloud-init to run on a cdrom, then start the kvm. cloud-init takes over, and does whatever.
<smoser> juju working on using lxc for that.
<rick_h> yea, duplicating the setup/communication that vagrant has built into it
<smoser> but that is quite reasonable as an objection. even with lxc, it is heavy.
<rick_h> why I was hoping for vagrant + kvm, but no go yet
<smoser> chasing vagrant there, i'd think i should make an effort to get them to use our images
<smoser> and to seed them with cloud-init
<rick_h> you create the puppet manifests directory and it auto mounts it and runs it for you when you start the VBox VM
<smoser> (*they'd only have to seed that one key and nothing else, really)
<rick_h> nice thing is a reload command restarts the VM, and reruns the puppet stuff, but non-destructive
<rick_h> http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<rick_h> cool to have supported Ubuntu images
<rick_h> you can define in your Vagrant config where ot get the image from to start with
<smoser> yeah, and them using them gives credit to the images, and makes them not have to worry about building/.maintaining images.
<rick_h> and hten it caches it locally for all new vagrant boxes you create
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> it is pretty neat, really.
<smoser> but not juju cool
<smoser> :)
<rick_h> yea, I'm too early, want half of one and half of the other
<rick_h> but at least learning puppet in between, so started hacking at that today
<rick_h> finally got hte kick to use it
<smoser> yeah. they have stuff for setting up machines in EC2 for LP
<smoser> stuff basically with the same effect as vagrant+puppet
<rick_h> snap-l: did you help with this?
<rick_h> what topics do you have?
<rick_h> oh good grief
<rick_h> ummmm, wow
 * waldo323 jumps out of the nearest window
 * rick_h choses another window to jump from...I want the feel of glass on my face as I plummet
 * waldo323 shakes head
<waldo323> from bad to worse
<rick_h> this meeting is costing me $50 in babysitting...I PAID for this lol
<Wolfger> uh-oh... sounds like MUG is not going well?
<rick_h> it's an interesting experiment
<waldo323> it is going better now
<Wolfger> now that you've jumped out the window?
<Wolfger> could be worse... you could be dist-upgrading from natty to oneiric...
<Wolfger> ...on a spotty hotel wifi.... over a spotty linux wifi driver
<waldo323> the window didn't open and the topic changed
<Blazeix> somehow our topics keep converging to chinese netbooks
<Wolfger> oooh... Linux kernel 3.0?
<Wolfger> I'm excited and frightened
<Wolfger> but mainly I'd like to know why my FF javascript isn't working
<Blazeix> god damn it
<waldo323> he is on their pay
<waldo323> or just bought a lot of their stock
<rick_h> dammit! STOP WORD!
<Blazeix> agreed
<Blazeix> I need some of those boost headphones right about now
<Blazeix> s/boost/beats/
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> so lesson today...it all comes down to software...start hacking
<waldo323> co-worker asked how much i'd charge to put liunx on 2 of his machines
<Blazeix> what did you say?
<waldo323> $50
<waldo323> :)
<Blazeix> oh, btw, these two computers have broadcom wireless, ati graphics, and realtek audio.
<Blazeix> charge hourly :)
<rick_h> because they have pie
<rick_h> that makes or breaks a community
<waldo323> and now we'll know whats up
<snap-l> pie. :)
<snap-l> Evening
<rick_h> party
<snap-l> Dude, I am so sorry they goofed up your meal
<rick_h> bah, it happens
<_stink_> ruh roh
<rick_h> I got food, and got it for free
<rick_h> so coolio
<snap-l> Well, what was the icing on the cake was they added it to the tip for Will to pay.
<snap-l> so that had to get sorted.
<rick_h> they did what?
<rick_h> oh crap, sorry I bailed early. I didn't realize that
<snap-l> No worries
<rick_h> I just wanted to get home before the wife hit bed
<snap-l> it got sorted, so all good
<snap-l> Yeah, no worries
<rick_h> ok, well let me know what I need to do to square
<snap-l> Nothing. It's square.
<rick_h> heh, no more red lobster without Jim
<rick_h> doesn't go right
<snap-l> No, not at all
<snap-l> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920020875.do#PowerReview <- wow
<snap-l> consensus is this book is crap
<rick_h> yea, I skipped that one today
<rick_h> saw something "50 pages"
<rick_h> I mean, that's barely the docs maybe
<snap-l> Wel, apparently the docs are more comprehensive than that book
<rick_h> yea, I got pro puppet and the puppet cookbook today
<snap-l> Is that Packt?
<rick_h> apress and packt
<snap-l> G'morning
<snap-l> Is it just me, or is Google's bookmark sync a little flaky?
<Wolfger> morning
<Wolfger> I dunno. I haven't really paid attention to Google's (Chrome?) bookmark sync.
<Wolfger> ...and if you're not talking about Chrome, I really have no idea
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm talking chrome
<Wolfger> but so far as I can tell Chrome's works fine. I've just never run a fine tooth comb over it
<Wolfger> interesting. The current woot-off deal is a dual-boot tablet.
<Wolfger> I don't think I've ever seen anything sold as dual-boot before
<brousch> i haven't seen a win7 tablet without a keyboard
<snap-l> Wolfger: dual-boot between what?
<Wolfger> win 7 and android 2.2
<snap-l> That's pretty interesting
<rick_h> we had a dual boot toshiba tablet at work
<rick_h> used it to run survey software in windows and experiment with some android view of things
<snap-l> Reminder: CHC is tonight!
<snap-l> 8pm at the Royal Oak Caribou on Woodward.
<snap-l> Be there, or live with regret.
<brousch> Has anyone looked into this? http://republicwireless.com/
<snap-l> No. Looks like a Metro PCS competitor.
<snap-l> Oh, even better, it's Wifi
<snap-l> I have a bit of a problem with these solutions
<snap-l> Unless you cary around your own wifi network, you're essentially "riding the rails" ahd hoping for charity.
<brousch> it uses sprint when there's no wifi
<snap-l> So you're paying for a brick, then. ;)
<snap-l> The only problem it seems to solve well is the "i have shit signal at home" problem.
<brousch> $19/mo
<brousch> that solves about 60 problems for me
<snap-l> Is connectivity one of those problems? Because it seems to solve that nicely. ;)
<brousch> you're really hating on sprint
<brousch> my biggest concern is with maps and navigation
<snap-l> I'm hating on the piggybacking on wifi that isn't yours.
<brousch> that's when i'm away from wifi and downloading critical stuff
<snap-l> If we had wimax, I'd say this would be perfect.
<brousch> but non-wifi data is limited to 300MB/mo
<snap-l> but once you get out on the highway, I'm pretty sure Linksys isn't going to help you.
<brousch> with wimax that's like 10 seconds of data
<brousch> i suppose an offline map app would work
<brousch> or dedicated gps
<snap-l> This is awesoe. Apparently Macomb's "Angel" system got bought by Blackboard
<snap-l> and Blackboard isn't willing / able to give Macomb what they wanted
<snap-l> so now they're looking for alternatives.
<brousch> ok, ok. how about a verizon mifi for those times when sprint sucks?
<brousch> that's like $30/mo
<snap-l> And you're right back to $49 a month. :)
<snap-l> but I will say, if it's just for data only, that's not a bad deal
<brousch> i pay $175/mo for our 2 smart phones on verizon
<snap-l> Oh God.
<brousch> so $20+$20+$30 saves a lot
<brousch> how do you pay $49?
<snap-l> The one thing that bothers me is how well does it switch networks.
<snap-l> 19 + 30 = 49 a month for data / phone
<snap-l> And JoDee's phone is decidedly more than $49
<brousch> what provider has $19/mo?
<snap-l> The one you showed me?
<snap-l> republic wireless
<brousch> oh, i thought you were saying you pay that now
<snap-l> I was adding up the cost of the $19 a month plan with the $30 a month mifi
<snap-l> Oh hell no
<brousch> for us, the mifi would be very occasional use
<brousch> basically just when visiting the boondocks
<brousch> i think this could work
<brousch> damn. verizon is $50/mo for 5GB now
<snap-l> Yeah, they're not cheap
<brousch> att is the same price
<brousch> i need a pay as you go mifi
<snap-l> time to make the donuts.
<snap-l> God, I forgot how bad Dream Theater's lyrics got on Black Clouds and Silver Linings.
<snap-l> http://lyrics.wikia.com/Dream_Theater:A_Nightmare_To_Remember
<snap-l> And now on to Porcuppine Tree: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO3GQvye2bQ
<Wolfger> Black Sabbath reunion tour? 0_o
<brousch> Wolfger: are you trying to turn me on?
<brousch> black sabbath is my rush
<Wolfger> according to BoingBoing they are going to announce it officially on 11/11/11
<snap-l> I’m hiring! Certified ScrumMaster in Troy, MI with 8 years of experience. maustin@ciber.com
<snap-l> 8 years of Scrummastery?
<snap-l> man, they've been hinting at a BS reunion for months now
<snap-l> I'm glad they're finally consummating the foreplay
<snap-l> I just hope Sharon Osbourne doesn't cock-block the reunion
<snap-l> she seems like the loose-cannon in the Ozzy-camp
<brousch> sharon ono?
<snap-l> Yes.
<snap-l> God, today is shaping up to be meeting day
<snap-l> 11am web conference call, 1pm conference call for the 4pm conference call
 * snap-l searches for the Calgon to take him away.
<snap-l> And they have the most milquetoast saxophone music I think I've ever heard this side of Kenny G
<snap-l> and it's on repeat.
<Wolfger> Black Sabbath does???
<Wolfger> oh, conf call hold music
<snap-l> Yeah
<Wolfger> it was an interesting mental image for a couple seconds, though
<snap-l> whatever provides flotation for your proverbial boat
<Wolfger> BS and Kenny G kickin' it mellow
<snap-l> Generals gather in the masses do de doodle de doo
<snap-l> Just like witches at black masses de doodle de doo de dooo
 * Wolfger joins snap-l in conf call hold music hell
<Wolfger> though this is guitar music here
<snap-l> Wonder if they're any good. ;)
<snap-l> Well, then they went to 30's era Jazz.
<snap-l> big band
<snap-l> They seriously have questions delivered via e-mail printed out
<Wolfger> wtf?
<snap-l> http://www.jwz.org/photos/2011-11-05-computerhistory/120.html <- This is my background. P)
<snap-l> For being a library, archive.org has the worst metadata tagging of their files
<snap-l> Jesus, this is like buzzword bingo
<dzho> not that this will help, as such, but you might be interested in http://publicdomainreview.org/
<rick_h> wtf, now chrome won't start for me
<snap-l> rick_h: Check to see if Chrome is still running
<snap-l> I've had it wedge from time to time
<rick_h> no, I get some gtk error that the screen size isn't > 0
<snap-l> On your external?
<rick_h> which of course google's up nothing
<rick_h> well trying to run it on my main
<rick_h> but have the external plugged in
<rick_h> but this just worked monday
<rick_h> so giant wtf
<rick_h> there we go, did an upgrade and it had an update.
<rick_h> still get the error,but it's launching
<rick_h> lol, but can't get it to launch on my main display
<rick_h> there we go, nvm all is well again
<Wolfger> brousch: Grand Rapids is always so classy when it appears in the Detroit Newspapers... http://www.freep.com/article/20111109/NEWS06/111109012/Fleeing-suspect-found-Michigan-leaf-pile
<brousch> Wolfger: oh come on, hastings is as much grand rapids as ypsi is detroit
<Wolfger> The article mentions Grand Rapids twice before saying the event actually took place in Hastings... ;-)
<Wolfger> and anybody within 100 miles of Detroit tends to claim they are "from Detroit" :-p
<Wolfger> and yeah, I've been to Hastings. It's not Grand Rapids at all
<brousch> anything meth related we call it kalamazoo
<brousch> dayam http://hothardware.com/News/Nvidia-Asus-Unwrap-Transformer-Prime/
<rick_h> yea, pretty
<brousch> android dev is becoming more attractive to me as this sexy hardware comes out
<rick_h> heh
<brousch> time to re-bite the java bullet?
<rick_h> have fun with that :P
<rick_h> web ftw!
<rick_h> I mean if you've got a killer android app that you only want android users to use and you need native api stuff then have at it
<brousch> web isn't much good when you're offline or need access to native fun stuff like
<rick_h> web is fine for offline :P
<brousch> if you dump all your crap offline when they were online i guess
<rick_h> they need to be online to install anyway
<brousch> i've heard nothing but pain from people trying to do things with offline html5 though
<rick_h> it's gotten better
<rick_h> and if you do offline web is less painful than doing android + objective C + BB + desktop anyway
<brousch> development pain, refreshing pain for people who were offline between releases
<brousch> bah, screw iphone and BB
<brousch> wtf is a desktop?
<rick_h> lol
<brousch> BB really?
<rick_h> haven't you heard, $$ there
<brousch> from companies locked into BB hell desperate for modern apps?
<brousch> actually at grdevday they said BB is dead app-wise
<brousch> average BB user has 6 apps installed
<rick_h> yea, but there was an article that some company made their app on BB and suddenly sales went $$
<rick_h> because they're more willing to pay for things and higher prices
<rick_h> I'll have to find the link later
<brousch> desperate for any little nugget you will offer them
<brousch> "i will pay $25 for a facebook app instead of upgrading my phone!"
<snap-l> rick_h: Depends on the app
<rick_h> yea, sorry. Wasn't really serious
<rick_h> was just more an off the cuff reference to recent news
<rick_h> I'm not caring about BB any more than anyone else
<brousch> until canonical wants you to write a BB launchpad app
<snap-l> hah
<brousch> because you've hyped tits potential so much
<brousch> its
<Blazeix> like anyone will believe that's a typo.
<snap-l> Apps in BB can command higher prices because 1) there's no competition, and 2) even people in hell want ice water.
<brousch> Blazeix: i know. now that i'm a misogynist all of my typos are suspect
<Wolfger> yep
<snap-l> Some days I wish I was a pyromaniac.
<greg-g> you aren't?
<snap-l> Not really
<snap-l> Though my warm and somewhat flammable exterior might give you that impression
<greg-g> haha
<Wolfger> I loved that Def Leppard album...
<snap-l> Yeah, it was a pretty good album.
<snap-l> That and Hysteria were when Def Leppard were at the height of their powers.
<Wolfger> now did they burn out, or fade away?
<snap-l> And the only member they lost in the interim was Rick Allen's arm. ;)
 * snap-l smacks himself for poor taste
<Wolfger> I chuckled...
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evSK1fwo2xI
<snap-l> turn it up loud
<ColonelPanic001> NO
<rick_h> turn it up! http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=10966090&q=hi&newref=1
<snap-l> Oh sheesh
<rick_h> lol
<snap-l> I <3 this conference call
<snap-l> we're agreeing that we don't have a plan
<_stink_> move to table the resolution
<rick_h> lol
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-10
<snap-l> Howdy
<rick_h> CHC party, well pre party
<rick_h> who! jsivak is here
<rick_h> ooh, think I cracked the code, much nicer code now
<rick_h> Blazeix: _ = Y.Lang.substitute seems to be a decent compromise for me
<rick_h> _("I wish I had some {sweet}", {'sweet': 'pie'});
<rick_h> Blazeix: snap-l http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920020530.do
<Blazeix> rick_h: cool. the author of that was the guy who gave the talk at 1devday detroit
<Blazeix> cool about the Y.Lang.substitute. named parameters formatting functions > positional parameter formatting functions
<rick_h> yea, was checking out the upcoming books on oerilly and saw that :)
<rick_h> some good stuff coming up
<rick_h> Python cookbook update, advanced couchdb, and an html5 mobile book that might be good
<Blazeix> nice
<snap-l> rick_h: Did you see O'Reilly's DotD?
<snap-l> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596802301.do
<brousch> it's quiet in here. too quiet
<snap-l> Shhh, we're hunting rabbits
<dzho> huhuhuhu
<dzho> also, snap-l ITYM "wabbits"
<dzho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ_C6zpyzKk&feature=related <- snap-l, I trust you've heard this?
<snap-l> Yes, yes I have. :)
<snap-l> Thank you, though
<dzho> oh, good
<dzho> np
<dzho> took me a while to understand "gweam of a bwade"
<jjesse__> morning kids
<snap-l> Morning, pa pa
<jjesse> :)
<brousch> xoom in woot-off for $330
<snap-l> That's $330 more than I'm willing to pay for an Android Tablet at the moment.
<brousch> ouch
<brousch> supposed to get iccream sandwich
<dzho> nook tablet, yo
<brousch> nook color r0x
<brousch> but no camera, gps, mic, vibrator
<snap-l> no vibrator, no deal.
<snap-l> erm.
<brousch> i know what you like, which is why i mention it
 * dzho is getting acclimated to the 7" Galaxy Tab
<brousch> i love 7 inchers
<brousch> 10 is too hard to handle
<dzho> doesn't fit in your, uh, pockets
<snap-l> Time to gutter: 6m
<brousch> what gutter?
<snap-l> Oh, heck, I'm being generous today
<dzho> time to mock indignation, 30s
<snap-l> time to gutter: 3m
<snap-l> Still not a record, but A+ for effort.
<dzho> heh
<rick_h> snap-l: thanks, yea tempted, but I've got 4 different books in the last week
<rick_h> time to put a halt order into effect
<brousch> rick_h: geez, i thought you'd read them all already
<snap-l> rick_h: I even did a survey for packt and got a 40% off coupon
<snap-l> they're looking to make more compelling reasons for people to pay for their stupid Safari-alike
<snap-l> Settled on the Node.js web development book
<rick_h> cool
<snap-l> since the rest of the offerings that I was interested either had bad reviews, or no review.s
<rick_h> heh, should have asked. I could give you a review of a few I'm sure
<snap-l> Panda 3D? :)
<snap-l> Numpy 1.5?
<rick_h> umm, not that one
<rick_h> and I'd say skip numpy for now :P
<snap-l> heh. ;)
<snap-l> Considering I have matplotlib or Python Developers, I'm good
<snap-l> The other one was Python3 Web Development, which had a healthy 1.5 stars on Amazon.
<rick_h> yea, that one isn't good
<snap-l> And the node.js one is short, so it probably omits the obligatory "here's a chapter on why you should be using version control"
<rick_h> which one is it?
<rick_h> I think I might have it
<snap-l> Node Web Development
<rick_h> oh, nope, not one of the two node books I have
<snap-l> Yeah, it's pretty basic
<snap-l> 6 chapters
<rick_h> just be aware that node 0.6 just released this week
<rick_h> so if you hit the web, you'll start to see some differences
<snap-l> echo 'export PATH=$HOME/node/0.4.8/bin:${PATH}' >>~/.bashrc
<snap-l> (from the book)
<rick_h> lol
<snap-l> so I think that's not the biggest issue. ;)
<rick_h> I just meant as far as the default libraries might have some subtle differences
<rick_h> 0.6 adds windows support
<snap-l> Jeez, the version I have on this machine is 0.2.6
<rick_h> so not sure how much of the default libraries needed to be adapted
<snap-l> Yeah, I'll ask questions if I run into anything
<jrwren> cursed GPL. i'm shipping software now, so I have to send source or remove the link.
<jrwren> i removed teh link.
<snap-l> ?
<dzho> jrwren: you have to offer to send source
<dzho> big difference
<dzho> also, iirc, you only have to make your own offer if it's a commercial venture.  If it's not, then you can just pass along the offer you got from upstream for any code that's not already yours to do with as you please.
<ColonelPanic001> rick_h: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596802301.do
<brousch> heh
 * ColonelPanic001 smells a rat
<rick_h> ColonelPanic001: yea, sometimes I think they have someone listening in my house
<ColonelPanic001> put that to good use
<jrwren> dzho: i just removed teh GPL dependency for the version of software that is leaving the org.
 * dzho nods
<dzho> did you find more permissively licensed stuff, or did you re-invent the wheel?
<snap-l> jrwren: That's too bad
<greg-g> I thought you would appreciate this, snap-l : http://bulkhomeopathy.com/
<brousch> hay, i just retweeted that!
<brousch> greg-g: you must also follow bad astronomer?
<greg-g> oh, maybe I saw it from you, brousch :)
 * krondor loves bad astronomer!
<snap-l> greg-g: That's awesome. ;)
<greg-g> credit to brousch
<brousch> bah, that's not as cool
<snap-l> yesterday I said that I was so much of a Euro-mutt as to be almost homeopathic. ;)
<jrwren> neither.
<jrwren> this is a fork of an internal-only existing tool.
<jrwren> the fork doesn't use the gpl-dep, but the main tool does.
<jrwren> so some #ifdef to make a different tool build that doesn't have the dep, and I ship that.
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2011/11/10/techweb-and-information-week-keeping-the-spam-alive/
<ColonelPanic001> spammer
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IedAaxFEF8Y <- We need more Limbomaniacs. (Sorta NSFW)
<snap-l> and heavily edited, unfortunately.
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llFJ-MwwMck&feature=fvwrel  oldsKool is better
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: More my speed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEzuxkkGyWQ
<krondor> so is irssi still the console irc hotness?
<_stink_> i use it
<nixternal> i just fired it up actually. been away for a while :)
<brousch> snow is sticking here
<nixternal> snow lasted all but 5 minutes here :/  i wanted more so i can go ride the new cross bike in it
<krondor> eww snow just in time for my yearly pilgrimage to s/drink beer/kill deer/
<nixternal> i haven't been behind a bow in a few years. i should have gotten everything together this year and headed to sw mich to do some hunting
<krondor> I don't actually hunt, that's a lot like work.  I do pretend to though.
<mydogsnameisrudy> dont come the the U.P. we got no deer left eastern u.p. anyway
<krondor> yeah it's funny feels like all the hunters go north and the deer populatio nin southern MI is exploding
<krondor> eww typing
<nixternal> they are actually hunting deer in the forest preserves here in chicago to help with the massive over population that is going on
<mydogsnameisrudy> im back to trapping lots of coyotes
<brousch> http://ow.ly/i/l0ju
<mydogsnameisrudy> no snow here were is this at?
<brousch> grand rapids
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm why is my firefox.bin not closing ...
<brousch> because it feels you are not done
<mydogsnameisrudy> working now but firefox wouldnt start till i killed it
<_stink_> surf more
<brousch> firefox won't shut down until you've reached the end of the Internet
<mydogsnameisrudy> did that so im confused
<mydogsnameisrudy> guess ill start over
<mydogsnameisrudy> opens another miller and goes back to dos 3.0
<mydogsnameisrudy> snap-l,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9DVKm7a254&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A_tSyJBsRQ
<mydogsnameisrudy> lol headbanging not for me
<snap-l> mydogsnameisrudy: Try this on for size, then. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVo_qHUqhls
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-11
<rick_h> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/11/valve-confirms-steam-hack-credit-cards-personal-info-may-be-stolen.ars
<rick_h> oh joy
<snap-l> Apache security fix released.
<rick_h> yay
<snap-l> Also posted on the mailing list about the CDs and distribution
<jjesse> evening
<snap-l> Good evening.
<jjesse> snowing on that side of the state?
<snap-l> Not yet
<rick_h> little bit earlier
<snap-l> Apparently if you're not warm of heart like us in the D
<jjesse> 94 between Marshall and 131 was down to 30 mph
<snap-l> ;)
<jjesse> because of the snow
<snap-l> Yeah, Michigan doesn't do well with precipitation
<snap-l> Yay, JoDee's home. Time to get some dinner.
<snap-l> brb
<jrwren> :(
<jrwren> cursed snow.
<jrwren> cursed late dinner.
<jrwren> cursed apache security
<snap-l> jrwren: Are you now a Hannah Barbera villan? "Curses!"
<Wolfger> \o/
<rick_h> party
<Wolfger> I have my IRC back today!
<brousch> is that why it was so quiet yesterday?
<Wolfger> and it's Friday \o/
<Wolfger> and it's snowing \o/
<Wolfger> oh wait
<Wolfger> and it's snowing :-(
<Wolfger> and I'm editing perl scripts \o/
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> I was afk most of the day
<rick_h> blame me for quiet, little ranting to do
<Wolfger> ah, and here I thought the moral of yesterday was "if you want rick_h to see something, you need to send it in IRC, not e-mail"
<Wolfger> LOL
<rick_h> I saw your thing and checked it out
<rick_h> thought I replied to you about it?
<snap-l> Ugh
<rick_h> snap-l:  and brousch  http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2011/11/10/wxpython-and-sqlalchemy-an-intro-to-mvc-and-crud/
<brousch> old news. i saw that half an hour ago
<rick_h> brousch: :P
<brousch> :-D
<rick_h> sorry, I'm a bit late getting up this morning, had to take the boy to day care
<brousch> although if i had actually read the whole thing i would probably be getting done right about now
<rick_h> looks solid for you gui types
<Wolfger> rick_h: yeah, you replied. I got your reply late in the evening. I sent it before lunch I think...
<rick_h> Wolfger: yea, that's my fault. I checked it out from my phone when you sent it, but was afk
<brousch> nobody makes desktop applications these days
<rick_h> I didn't reply until later in the day when I got some laptop time
<rick_h> brousch: bwuhaha! the corruption is near complete
<Wolfger> rick_h: no problem at all. I was just bored and without IRC to keep me company :-p
<snap-l> Right, because there's a web service for collecting Arduino data
<snap-l> <- cranky. ;)
<brousch> snap-l: i assume you use a command line program that ships it up to a web service
<snap-l> In real time?
<brousch> close enough
<brousch> use those web sockets things
<snap-l> Yes, because every lab needs a dependency on Node. ;)
<brousch> now you're getting it
<brousch> you want to view it on your android tablet, right?
<brousch> like on star trek where the engineers walk around with padds adjusting things
<rick_h> snap-l: http://bret.appspot.com/entry/web-sockets-in-tornado
<rick_h> no node, but you did just get a node book
 * snap-l considers writing all of this in VB6
<snap-l> The way that God intended. ;)
<brousch> vb.net
<brousch> you can get a free visual studio-based IDE from microsoft to help you
<brousch> http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/products/2010-editions/visual-basic-express
<brousch> i'm sure jrwren would be happy to answer any questions
<jrwren> snap-l: I do love saying "curses" because of Hannah Barbera villans and because it is safe around my 4yo.
<jrwren> snap-l: what rae you writing in VB6?
<jrwren> and, yes, I would.
<jrwren> but... for desktop GUI, F# is awesome. I wrote a GTK# twitter client in 104 lines of code.
<snap-l> jrwren: I'm kidding
<snap-l> I'd sooner write something in Java Swing than VB, not because I think VB isn't that great, but because Java Swing is more portable
<snap-l> (And yes, I know Mono is supposed to fix that)
<brousch> tkinter
 * snap-l stops making sense and joins a circus.
<snap-l> brousch: Don't make me ship myself to you to choke you. ;)
<brousch> what's wrong with tk?
<brousch> it even has a set of less-ugly widgets now
 * snap-l tried learning TCL / TK early on becuase it was the "least painful at the time" way to make GUI application
<snap-l> s
<snap-l> And while TK was the saner part of the dynamic duo, it was still pretty miserable.
 * snap-l did not like TCL
<Wolfger> yeah, I would not recommend tk for any purpose, I don't think.
<brousch> it's right in the python standard lib
<snap-l> brousch: That's fine. It can stay there.
<snap-l> You know who else was in the Python Standard Library?
<snap-l> Hitler.
<brousch> i don't see that anywhere. i think you're making it up
<Wolfger> bwahahaha
<Wolfger> yeah, after looking at wx, I can't imagine ever torturing myself with tk again
<snap-l> Hitler was totally a fan of whitespace
 * snap-l stops before he gets a CoC violation
<brousch> hitler could be a module that enforces strict pep8. all pep8 warnings cause exceptions
<brousch> like rick_h is standing behind you with a taser as you code
<Wolfger> o_0   did brousch just compare rick_h to hitler?
<ColonelPanic001> they do both have mustaches
<brousch> they do?
<Wolfger> I think hitler just had really bushy nose hair.
<jrwren> snap-l: mono doesn't do anything for vb6 portability
<jrwren> LOL @ hitler in PSL
<jrwren> oh... now THAT is a software dev methodology in itself. " rick_h is standing behind you with a taser as you code"
<Wolfger> jrwren: Yeah, that's kind of like "write your code as though it will have to be maintained by an angry axe murderer who knows where you live"
<Wolfger> except less lethal and more immediate
<jrwren> yes, and more personal.
<jrwren> not only do i not worry about crossing the line... but I can also actively try to do great and make rick_h happy
<snap-l> How have we lived before virtual machines and emulators?
<snap-l> Poorly, I must confess.
<Wolfger> what's a virtual machine?
 * Wolfger still lives poorly
<snap-l> Set up Virtualbox
<rick_h> wtf, I leave for an hour and I'm now in the std lib for python? sweet!
<brousch> from hitler import rick_h
<rick_h> from hitler import TaserRick
<rick_h> try: TaserRick.validate()
<rick_h> EXCEPTION: You have angered Rick, prepare for the shock!
<brousch> more effective than the jenkins nerf missile launcher thing
<Wolfger> oh, great... he actually *likes* the idea of being a taser-wielding code nazi. We're all doomed.
<Wolfger> on the plus side, code will look much nicer
<rick_h> purdy!
 * Wolfger wonders when TaserRick will become integrated into LaunchPad for the "benefit" of everybody's PPA...
<rick_h> heh, there's already stuff there. Why I'm joining
<ColonelPanic001> someone needs to write a PythonTidy sort of thing, but call it TaserRick, and with every found problem, it says "ZAP"
<snap-l> Not sure if there's a USB cattle prod, but that's a requirement
<snap-l> warnings, .5 seconds
<snap-l> errors, 2 seconds.
<rick_h> I think it'll have to come from the higher ups
<rick_h> supplied in the office chairs
<rick_h> "sweet, this pace has cool motorized powered office chairs!"
<rick_h> booo, local verizon didn't have a live razr phone to play with
<Wolfger> hah
<rick_h> useless
<snap-l> http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/11/researchers-show-how-to-break-quantum-cryptography-by-faking-quantum-entanglement.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<snap-l> What... the... fuck...
<brousch> not to be pedantic, but the speech bubble in the picture is on the wrong character. skroob isn't even in the frame
<brousch> now i can't take the article content seriously
<snap-l> Yeah, because article content is totally dependent on the images used
<snap-l> I totally disregard articles when they have images that don't fit the article at all
<snap-l> (only half-kidding)
<brousch> the idea behind the picture is OK, it's the execution that is fail
<ColonelPanic001> In VIM, can I have fancy stuff where instead of just simple completion with ctrl+p, I can get things like php docs, so when I do it on, say "array_push", it'll tell me the syntax?
<rick_h> yea, I had that working when I was doing php ColonelPanic001
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: all of that is built into eclipse
<rick_h> ColonelPanic001: https://github.com/mitechie/vim
<ColonelPanic001> I don't mind doing the legwork - any idea where to start looking?
<rick_h> that's my old php config
<rick_h> check that out
<ColonelPanic001> brousch: I know, I miss it from doing Android stuff in Eclipse ;)
<ColonelPanic001> rick_h: thanks
<ColonelPanic001> will-do
<brousch> trollfail :(
<rick_h> yea, looks like I had C-u mapped to phpdoc comand
<rick_h> we just ignore you brousch
<brousch> i don't blame you
<ColonelPanic001> ;)
<ColonelPanic001> I know it's a hanging offense, but I hve to admit to liking Eclipse for that kind of thing
<ColonelPanic001> really brings down the learning curve when suddenly I have to do an android app, and have done a total of 50 lines of crappy Java
<ColonelPanic001> I understand if you all want me to leave now.
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: i started using netbeans when i was learning java. i didn't actually read a java book, i just scrolled through the autocompletes and javadocs looking for what made sense
<ColonelPanic001> same here, with Eclipse, and for Android
<rick_h> ColonelPanic001: yea, I think everyone admits it helps with the learning curve
<ColonelPanic001> developer.android.com on the left monitor, Eclipse on the right
<rick_h> but it does tend to lead to people that don't learn
<ColonelPanic001> rick_h: pfft learning
<brousch> learning is for chumps. all that matters is doing!
<ColonelPanic001> nah, I  agree, I just could use the occasional "wtf is the order for the array and thing to add to it in this crappy function?"
<rick_h> RickTaser.irc_activate(level=1111)
<ColonelPanic001> haha
<brousch> oh crap, i think i have the pidgin plugin for that activated
<ColonelPanic001> *zzzzzzzzzt*
<brousch> luckily my desll doesn't have the hardware support
<brousch> dell
<Wolfger> snap-l: interesting article, but I am increasingly of the opinion that quantum physics is just a big boondoggle.
<brousch> all i got was a notification popup
<Wolfger> I think when you take quantum physics classes in college, they sign you to an NDA and then fill you in that it's all a bunch of bunk that sounds sciencey enough to get the suits to keep throwing money at them for "research"
<ColonelPanic001> ask _stink_
<ColonelPanic001> that's the impression I get from 'string theory'
<ColonelPanic001> seems like any time anyone mentions physics, someone will throw that word in, but I never hear wtf it *is*, except for once in a while "it's a mathematical model that may or may not have any real use or relevance at all"
<Wolfger> heh
<Wolfger> I suppose what really makes it all seem even worse than it is, is the fact that the common person's only exposure to it is via journalists.
<ColonelPanic001> yeah
<ColonelPanic001> I'm dumb. How does one go about getting this 'phpdoc' command? I'm not finding the package. php-doc doesn't seem to be it
<brousch> string theory states that if you use enough complicated math and big words you can keep stringing people along for funding
<snap-l> string theory is what happens when Math and Physics tries to fill in the blank spaces.
<snap-l> see also: Dark Matter
<_stink_> holy crap, something i know something about
<ColonelPanic001> wat
<ColonelPanic001> yes
<brousch> _stink_: i was under the impression that if you say you understand string theory then you do not understand string theory
<ColonelPanic001> tell us, is quantum phyics all bullshit, and the same for string theory
<ColonelPanic001> I've never really heard anyone who would really know, say anything much about string theory
<_stink_> brousch: hah.  wasn't it Feynman who said that about quantum field theory?
<ColonelPanic001> seems like it's a buzzword to toss out there to make yourself sound like you might know stuff, or just because you heard it and it sounds neat
<ColonelPanic001> yeah
<ColonelPanic001> "I think I can safely say that no one understand quantum theory"
<ColonelPanic001> paraphrased, don't remember exactly
<_stink_> here's the thing you need to remember about string theory
<ColonelPanic001> they get lost in the dryer
<_stink_> at the moment it's totally untestable.
<snap-l> It's a theory
<_stink_> so it's just a bunch of math.
<ColonelPanic001> IT'S JUST A THEORY
<ColonelPanic001> I believe in intelligent phyics
<_stink_> and there's no obvious way to turn it into anything testable.
<snap-l> _stink_: Well, it has about as much chance of being tested definitively as LIGO has for finding gravitational waves.
<ColonelPanic001> I believe in lego physics
<snap-l> i.e. None.
<_stink_> see, that word 'theory' blows.  people call Relativity a theory.  that word is meaningless.
<Milyardo> Well no one doubts Relativity much many more, even though it was the Science Buzz word before String theory
<ColonelPanic001> quarks are held together by little bumps and wholes
<ColonelPanic001> holes
<_stink_> whales
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Whores.
<_stink_> or that.
<Milyardo> And the average person still doesn't understand relativity
<ColonelPanic001> bumps on whores?
<_stink_> schwing!
<ColonelPanic001> sure we do. hand on stove, sitting next to pretty girl, etc. Einstein explained it all.
<_stink_> but about quantum physics in general:
<snap-l> Quantum Physics is where Newtonian physics goes for a hit of LSD
<_stink_> it contains testable predictions that have been verified *orders of magnitude* more precisely than any other theory.
<_stink_> PERIOD.
<_stink_> it can hardly be more legit.
<_stink_> that shit is real.
<ColonelPanic001> and so it shall not quit
<_stink_> hey, hey!
<snap-l> _stink_: Do you understand Quantum Mechanics?
<snap-l> (JoDee asking)
<_stink_> i smell a punchline
<snap-l> (Very Good)
<_stink_> lulz
<snap-l> (Because you smell a punchline, your statements are accurate)
<snap-l> Apparently this is the secret handshake of Quantum Physicists.
<_stink_> :D
<_stink_> snap-l: tell her that her pal Pushkal is defending his Ph.D. sometime soon
<snap-l> I think too the reason String Theory gets any credence is because the math "works" much in the same way that Quantum Math "works"
<snap-l> _stink_: (That's wonderful!)
<_stink_> snap-l: "work" as in "predicts fucking crazy shit that would be awesome and confusing if it were real"?
<snap-l> Works, as in predicts crazy shit that, when we get the right equipment, appears to predict the crazy shit we're now able to observe
<snap-l> (and yes, I know quantum observation is an oxymoron)
<_stink_> naw, works fine for me.
<_stink_> YOU BROKE THE WAVEFUNCTION
<_stink_> i need a shirt that says that
<snap-l> _stink_: We were going to get shirts made up that said "I'm braking your wave function"
<snap-l> er, breaking
<_stink_> lulz
<_stink_> that would be awesome
<_stink_> then turn a lowercase psi upsidedown and make it a frowny face
<snap-l> You know what that smell is? The smell of money being left on the table.
<brousch> d00d, get sheldon on big bang to wear it and you will be rich
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> brousch: you're the graphics guy.
<brousch> that is scary
<snap-l> Sleep dep + allergy medication + Quantum = awesome
<_stink_> quick google shows no good competing design on a shirt.
<ColonelPanic001> do it
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2011/11/11/1devday-detroit-the-cure-for-the-9-5-developer/
<brousch> "Highly informative, and definitely a kick in the pants for anyone out there content to find the one-true-language." :P
<snap-l> Well, consider web development requires you to learn two languages before you even start
<snap-l> Javascript and whatever else you're developing in
<snap-l> not to mention HTML and CSS
<brousch> pyjamas lets me compile python to javascript!
<snap-l> http://www.ccrnp.ncifcrf.gov/~toms/p2c/daves.index.html
<brousch> 404
<snap-l> try harder.
<snap-l> http://www.meijer.com/s/big-steals/_/N-5io?CAWELAID=677385714&cmpid=dsfri
<brousch> snap-l: hm, it looks like a dns problem
<Wolfger> what a waste of a day
<Wolfger> I just spent all day looking into a "problem" regarding data we collected back in March. The problem was fixed in April. No wonder I can't see anything wrong :-/
<_stink_> WontFix
<Wolfger> DidFix
<Wolfger> can't tamper with data that was received due to the bug, but the bug itself was killed.
<Wolfger> worst part is, the guy complaining today is the same guy I worked with to identify this problem back in April
<_stink_> heh
<Wolfger> we both completely forgot we'd already dealt with this
<Wolfger> Must be a slow news day. For 11/11/11, SI is doing the top 11 players to ever wear #11.
<jjesse> they are probably sick of penn state stuff
<snap-l> http://candlelightrecordsusa.bandcamp.com/album/time-is-up <- Man, wish Candlelight was CC-friendly. ;)
<Milyardo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apt/+bug/56125
<greg-g> Milyardo: thanks for the laugh :)
<brousch> wtf, tjagoda got a reply from the Saruman twitter account
<ColonelPanic001> he's screwed
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-12
<rick_h> evening
<snap-l> g'evening
<mydogsnameisrudy> nite
<snap-l> Finally set up automated backups to my linode instance.
<rick_h> awesome
<rick_h> backups are yummy
<snap-l> Yeah, I've been doing backups, but finally set up a SSH tunnel and secured it
<jjesse> happy friday evening
<snap-l> howdy
<jjesse> how are things going for you?
<snap-l> Doing well, thank you.
<snap-l> Yourself?
<jjesse> good think
<jjesse> enjoyed a nice movie w/ my son
<snap-l> Which one?
<jjesse> gnomeo and juliet
<jjesse> he liked the gnomes
<snap-l> hah
<greg-g> nice
<jjesse> it was a nice movie
<greg-g> snap-l: simple rsync?
<greg-g> snap-l: or something more robust/complex?
<snap-l> Simple rsync
 * greg-g waves
<snap-l> Howdy.
<dzho> what up ugly bag of mostly water
 * snap-l writes that down for the title of his autobiography
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/7963/revocation-no-funeral-video
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/7967/rammstein-mein-land-video
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-11-13
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZhJ_ZR2PK8
<snap-l> I didn't know this video existed
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4duZjxusGM&feature=related <- also...
<jrwren> snap-l: zoup, zuma, and zima?
<snap-l> No zima
<snap-l> Don't get into berry malt drinks
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU
<snap-l> This whole video looks like a bad LARP session
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> not really
<snap-l> OK, have it your way, then
<brousch> had weirdness with 11.10 today
<brousch> i noticed on my laptop if i turn off the wireless i cannot turn it back on except by rebooting
<brousch> on my son's i turned it off and the wireless disappeared even through a reboot
<brousch> i plugged in an usb wifi and they both showed up and i was able to turn the built-in back on
<snap-l> Ugh. Kernel upgrade?
<snap-l> Also, what laptop?
<brousch> mine is dell latitude d630, his is eeepc 901
<brousch> they're fine as long as i don't turn off wifi
<snap-l> Hmmm.
<snap-l> Not sure what the deal is, but it's one of the reasons I don't like turning off wifi
<jrwren_> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be
<jrwren_> both are ancient :p
<jrwren_> D630... man, that is what? 5yrs old?
<brousch> yeah, it is good enough
<brousch> dual core, 4GB, 1440x900, intel graphics
<jrwren_> good enough to do what with?
<jrwren_> all depends on use case.
<brousch> jrwren_: i got mine years ago after i saw you say how much you loved yours
<jrwren_> brousch: my dell?
<jrwren_> my D830 was pretty nice, until I split the mobo on it.
<jrwren_> but it is easy to work on too, so I ebay bought a new mobo and my mom uses it now.
<brousch> close enough
<snap-l> mobo splittin
<rick_h> ugh, back
<rick_h> did I miss anything exciting?
<snap-l> Bobby told Sally that he was really Sally's long lost lover Bart's twin brother
<snap-l> And they stole the Prometheus disc from Robert Scorpio
<rick_h> oooh, wow
<rick_h> can't believe I missed that
<snap-l> Pbbbth
<snap-l> Just moved an air conditioner from JoDee's dad's place.
<jjesse> sounds like a lot of work
<snap-l> It wasn't that much work, just heavy.
<jjesse> i spent all afternoon yesterday raking leaves
<jjesse> only to have my son say after church "wow looks like we need to rake the backyard"
<snap-l> brousch: CDs are in the mail.
<snap-l> Enjoy. :)
<jjesse> in the documentation for a security product it states "we only support the password of changeit as the password for the certificate store"
 * jjesse smashes head against desk
<snap-l> seriously?
<jjesse> oh yes
<snap-l> jjesse: Is it Java based?
<jjesse> yes
<snap-l> I think that's default password for all Java cert stores
<jjesse> couldn't remember if i set the password during the install
<jjesse> so i was trying my demo passwords and it was failing
<jjesse> so looked up the doc and facepalmed
<snap-l> Look on the bright side: at least if you forget, you'll be able to find it in Google.
<snap-l> And isn't that piece of pind worth it?
<jjesse> basically
<snap-l> and hey, it's only the certificate store. What's the worst that could happen? :)
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> i don't understand things
<snap-l> What, default and well-known password for secure places like certificate stores?
<jjesse> i don't understand how a security company can release a security product that only allows 1 well published password
<jjesse> unless that's a feature of java?
<snap-l> Last I checked, Java wasn't gunning for PHP
<snap-l> Off to rake the leaves.
<_stink_> damn, i need to do that too.
 * rick_h pretends there are no leaves
<brousch> my back yard is a solid carpet of maple and oak leaves
<snap-l> I think the next time I feel like I'm in the doldrums, I need to just go outside and either do yardwork or run around the park down the street
<snap-l> because man, I feel so content to be in my own skin now.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-05
<snap-l> Meeting in 4 minutes
<jjesse> i'm here
<snap-l> OK, let's get started
<snap-l> I am developing something akin to JoDee's cold so if I'm incoherent, please let me know. :)
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/369/detail/
<jjesse> i just drove 6 hours
<snap-l> ^ Agenda
<jjesse> so i'm mostly incoherent as well
<snap-l> We should be a great team then. :)
<snap-l> Anyone else here?
<snap-l> THere's only one agenda item on this agenda, but first I'd like to give a huge thank you to all of the folks who caem out to the release party
<snap-l> We had an amazing amount of people out
<snap-l> And we still had room at the Royal Oak Brewery.
<jjesse> glad to hear
<snap-l> I thanked them for pulling out the stops to keep us accomidated
<snap-l> it got a little tight at times, but I'm glad it worked out.
<jjesse> awesome
<snap-l> Even with the bag pipes.
<snap-l> ;)
<jjesse> serious?
<snap-l> So again, thank you all for showing up, ehter in person or in spirit.
<snap-l> jjesse: Yeah, someone brought bag pipes for the U of M and MSU game
<snap-l> and was playing every time U of M had a touchdown
<snap-l> it was pretty surreal.
<snap-l> https://picasaweb.google.com/117777908934895049975/UbuntuMichigan1210ReleaseParty#5801594321910237410
<jjesse> and how does hail to the victors sound in bag pipe/
<snap-l> like 10 cats tied together and squeezed
<snap-l> Actually, it wasn't too bad, but the guy needed practice
<snap-l> I can't imagine he gets afforded many opportunities to practice. ;)
<snap-l> Anywho, please let us know if there are any questions, comments, praise, or complaints about the release party
<snap-l> either on list, or off-list, if preferered.
<jjesse> so no rick_h_ or brousch either?
<jjesse> just you and i?
<snap-l> Yeah, they were busy with other engagements
<snap-l> Oh, you mean now.
<brousch> Doh, I am here
<snap-l> Not sure
<jjesse> yeah i meant now :)
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> I'm hoping to reign in jcastro_ and smoser
<snap-l> since they're instrumental for the next one
<snap-l> the next agenda bit, rather
<snap-l> which is...
<snap-l> What's New with Ubuntu 12.10 at MUG
<jjesse> i saw an email about that i think
<snap-l> As is customary, we will be hosting a presentation about What is New with Ubuntu 12.10
<snap-l> I'm hoping to get some folks out to discuss this
<snap-l> Thinking doing this "stone soup" style.
<snap-l> ie: bring a machine, and folks can demo whatever they wish
<jjesse> nice
<snap-l> so it won't be a planned beginning to end presentation, because usually the good parts are what folks bring to the table
<snap-l> Obviously, though, this needs some seeding. :)
<snap-l> Any questions?
<jjesse> nope
<jjesse> i won't be there sorry
<snap-l> Yeah, I figured. :)
<jjesse> november has turned into a crazy travel month
<jjesse> actually october and november
<jjesse> after being home most of september
<snap-l> Yeah, I think it's because folks realize they have budgets that need using
<jjesse> yeah
<jjesse> also a lot of stuff we started in jan-feb is finally happening
<jjesse> long slow sales cycle this year :(
<snap-l> Ugh
<jjesse> good news is i got home in time for trick or treating this year w/ my son
<jjesse> so that's all that mattered
<snap-l> Yeah, no kidding
<snap-l> I know this halloween was about having my little niece over.
<snap-l> Kids be damned. :)
<snap-l> So, that's all I have.
<jjesse> yeah my wife made a robot costume for my son and was soooo excited
<jjesse> so i rushed to get home
<snap-l> Anyone have anything else?
<brousch> Yeah, we had vader and the emperor
<jjesse> nice
<snap-l> OK, thanks everyone for showing up!
<snap-l> Hope you all have a great evening.
<brousch> Oh, you mean anything related to ubuntu
<snap-l> brousch: Hell, talk about anything. :)
<jjesse> snap-l,  brousch you guys running virtuablox?
<jjesse> rick_h_,  and i were talking last night that the upgrade to 12.10 broke NAT
<snap-l> I am, but on 12.04
<jjesse> just curoius if you had a solution
<jjesse> the NAT adapter is gone post upgrade
<snap-l> Wonder if it's the kernel module that needs fixing?
<jjesse> no idea
<jjesse> i posted on askubutnu.com but no updates or responses
<jjesse> plus the upgrade broke DNS
<jjesse> need to make manual changes to DNSMASQ.conf if i recall corectly
<snap-l> Did you install dnsmasq?
<snap-l> I know I installed it separately so I could use my dnsmasw config
<snap-l> otherwise it installs this minimal POS
<brousch> I have no problems on 10.04 or 12.04
<jjesse> then don't upgrade to 12.10
<brousch> I have no plans to do so
<jjesse> snap-l, not quite sure if i install dnsmasq or not, but it was on my system
<brousch> 12.04 is so good I can live with it for 2 years
<jjesse> yeah i put Ubuntu (not kubuntu) 12.10 on my home laptop
<jjesse> and not too happy with it
<jjesse> when i use Chrome and try to use the Dash it blacks out my screen for each letter i type -- asked on askubuntu.com as well but no response
<brousch> jjesse: Come back to the blue side
<jjesse> brousch, i probablly will
<jjesse> i just wanted to see what this whole ubuntu thing was like :)
<jjesse> especially as i complained about this whole Amazon in the Dash stuff
<brousch> It's OK, everyone experiments
<jjesse> wanted to see what was going on
<brousch> Virtual machine it d00d
<jjesse> yeah i know
<jjesse> but if install 12.10 w/ the blue headed step child variant i will still have issues w/ vbox
<jjesse> so i will have to download the 12.04 version
<jhansonxi> Who else will admit to blowing way to much $$$ on Linux game projects on Kickstarter?  This is my latest: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1857884659/distance-a-next-generation-arcade-racer
<snap-l> I'm not sure I could get excited about a racer game, but more's the merrier. :)
<brousch> damn, vagrant is the bizomb
<brousch> It would make development on OSX tolerable
<rick_h_> just...use...linux...
<brousch> I do, but I'm just saying it would make it tolerable
<rick_h_> https://twitter.com/kennethreitz/status/265330390129074176 *sigh*
<rick_h_> must not melt down...damn apple hippies are flodding my twitter with nonsense
<snap-l> This goes against the gospel of Jobs 8:1 - And no, I shall not createth thine iPad mini, for it is an abomination for those with large stubby fingers. They shall have to file them down to move mine icons.
<rick_h_> I mean, between it being non-retina, and all the hate these people gave android tablets for that, to the size...and boy did they rant on that...ugh
<snap-l> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/python/pyjobo/~3/i1pjoEX0wt0/index.html <- Sign me up for this.
<rick_h_> I'm confused...must know php...100% python what?
<rick_h_> of course now brousch leaves when I've got stuff for him
<rick_h_> figured he'd like http://rackerhacker.com/2012/11/04/log-android-events-remotely-to-a-syslog-server/
<brousch> rick_h_: Heh
<snap-l>  JoDee gave me her head cold
<rick_h_> brousch: http://rackerhacker.com/2012/11/04/log-android-events-remotely-to-a-syslog-server/
<brousch> cool
<snap-l> God, I'm already sick of Guy Fawkes day on G+
<jrwren> am i the only one that finds archive.org's tribute to /. creepy?
<jrwren> brousch: what do you need vagrant for again?
<brousch> Our Code for America project is a Localwiki
<brousch> Runs very well on Ubuntu, but 3/4 of the people working on it run OSX
<jrwren> python?
<brousch> It needs Django, postgresql, postgis, and solr
<jrwren> ah.
<jrwren> and lucene becuase of solr?
<brousch> It has a PPA, so it's really easy to setup on Ubuntu
<brousch> django-solr I think
<rick_h_> yea, luscene underlies solr
<rick_h_> solr is just a restful front end to lucene
<brousch> ah
<jrwren> brousch: are you using homebrew on OSX?
<brousch> Our biggest concern is the guy working on the new theme. He's not a programmer and uses OSX
<brousch> No, we're using vagrant to avoid all of that nonsense
<rick_h_> yea, setup a vagrant machine once, then you can send the image around and all share the same vbox setup
<brousch> Exactly
<rick_h_> it's cool for setting up dev baselines like that
<brousch> And in the most current version of the project, the designer can work on the templates and static assets on OSX, but runs it on ubuntu in vagrant. The best of both worlds
<brousch> And the design is in a github repo, so we can easily deploy it to the production server
<brousch> It took me a while to understand how vagrant works, but now I think I've got it (for this project) and it is very cool
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> there's definitely a 'vagrant' way you have to get through
<jrwren> i actually hate dev baselines like that :)
<brousch> It maps your project dir to /vagrant on the guest. Then symlink things where they need to be from there in the guest
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, but a lot of devs will waste days getting the env 'setup' so I understand
<jrwren> rick_h_: yeah, I hate that too.
<rick_h_> just made my day https://twitter.com/AlTobey/status/263771862125928448
<snap-l> rick_h_: snicker
 * snap-l just went on a Twitter-following binge. Followed everyone rick_h_ follows.
<snap-l> It's like following a G+ Circle. ;)
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> I need to cut back
<rick_h_> I hate it when I get over 150
<snap-l> I'm at 613
<snap-l> mostly authors and RPG folks.
<snap-l> but tried culling the herd a bit so folks who post on G+ or Facebook get axed
<snap-l> G+, I can read there
<snap-l> and fb.me can fu.k.me
<rick_h_> hah
<jrwren> number doesn't matter as much as how often THEY tweet.
<snap-l> jrwren: Trie dat
<jrwren> I'd like to lower my stream rate, but I know and like everyone I follow.
<rick_h_> well there went 15 people at least
 * snap-l checks if rick_h_ is still following him
<rick_h_> :P we'll always have irc
<snap-l> hah
<snap-l> until I get /ignore
<rick_h_> naw, still on the list. Actually I wasn't following you for the longest time. I think it was because I had you on G+/idenitica and never followed on twitter
<snap-l> (*sob*)
<snap-l> Yeah, identi.ca is my main post point
<rick_h_> jcastro_: ping
<jcastro_> pong
<rick_h_> jcastro_: pm
<greg-g> what is this timezone change thing you speak of? Rowan doesn't read clocks, he reads the sun, so I'm still on DST (which I prefer between the two, especially in winter)
<rick_h_> greg-g: :)
<greg-g> rick_h_: so, guess who's the first on in the office today? :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: love that quiet time before everyone else gets in
<jrwren> we trained our daughter and prepared her for every time change. first at 6mo old, and every time after that. its called parenting :p
<greg-g> jrwren: I reject your definition of parenting and substitute my own :P
<rick_h_> heh, must have missed the DST chapter for what to expect :P
<greg-g> and honestly, I kind of like this arrangment, especially in the winter (see above ;) )
<rick_h_> shoot, I can't adjust myself right away.
<brousch> I just go to bed at the new time and wake up fine
<greg-g> brousch: my boy and I are too much of sun worshipers, when the sun goes down we get tired :)
<brousch> You go outside too much
<brousch> Stay indoors, close all the blinds all the time
<rick_h_> greg-g: I'm with you man. So happy it's sunny before 9am now
<rick_h_> once it's dark read a couple of books and head to bed
<brousch> I watch half an hour of TV and I'm out
<brousch> mindless drivel puts me right to sleep
<rick_h_> that's my wife. She puts on 'background' tv to do her medical notes before bed each night
<brousch> See, I put everything else away and just watch
<brousch> If I am doing something that requires thought, then I won't fall asleep
<greg-g> rick_h_: glad you kept typing there instead of just stopping with "that's my wife" ;)
<greg-g> btw, this is an awesome one-liner for recursively copying files from one dir to another and writing over files/symlinks in place (which is normally not allowed with cp): tar cf - * | ( cd /destination/directory; tar xfp -)
<jcastro_> fyi if you're voting tomorrow
<jcastro_> Conyers Jr. supported SOPA
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> Conyers is completely bought by the content industry. Always has been.
<greg-g> As are many democrats, unfortunately (more so than republicans, it seems).
<snap-l> greg-g: I don't know if rsync would do that as well (overwrite synlinks)
<snap-l> Unfortunately I can't vote against Conyers in my precinct
<rick_h_> I think jrwren can make a fortunte with the new youtube parenting class https://twitter.com/andrewschoen/status/265494237351641088
<jrwren> what is this sun of which you speak :)
<jrwren> greg-g: that tar pipe is OLD SCHOOL. you can save yourself the subshell with gtar by using -C
<jrwren> and you are missing hidden files in the copy root
<jrwren> tar cf - . | tar xfp - -C /dest/dir
<jrwren> ...
<jrwren> nearly all D and R are bought by someone. #rootstrikers. if you vote for a D or R you are saying that you like the broken system and that $$$ should influence politics.
<greg-g> jrwren: well then... ;)
<greg-g> jrwren: and re D and R bought by the system: totally right. I didn't want to get too political that early in the morniung
<greg-g> brb call
<jrwren> you and jcastro_ put it out there. I was just making conversation.
<jrwren> Jill Stein got arrested again recently. that is my kind of president :)
<CrusaderAD> Hey everyone, anyone have any experience with bios / uefi?
<greg-g> jrwren: whoa again? I heard about the one from a week or so ago. (and yeah, that was my vote, since my CA vote doesn't matter)
<greg-g> (doesn't matter for president, that is, might as well vote my conscience)
<jrwren> same here.
<jrwren> might have been teh one from a week ago or so.
<snap-l> Isn't Jill Stein the green party?
<jrwren> yes
<jrwren> surely greg-g being green does not surprise you.
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> Not terribly,
<brousch> I thought they were too conservative for him
<greg-g> brousch: you'll be happy to know I did do a search for "SF Socialist Party" when trying to find voting guides for our propositions ;) (they didn't exist, or come up quickly in search results, at least)
<greg-g> or, "SF Socialist" is just a redundant search term :P
<snap-l> Um yay?
<rick_h_> excuse me while I go get my bottle of rum from the guest room https://twitter.com/kzhu91/status/265326865512820737
<greg-g> snap-l: yay? I thought it was funny ;)
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's been passing around for a while now
<snap-l> rick_h_: I don't even make a pass at the Computer books in B&N anymore
<rick_h_> snap-l: just ran across it on twitter
<snap-l> they're a shell of their former selves.
<rick_h_> but yea, the trend has been out there for a while
<rick_h_> just wish they'd s/science//
 * greg-g nods
<snap-l> I think it's because more computer folks are either buying ebooks, or foregoing books altogehter
<greg-g> it's not like they have "Culinary Arts" they have "cooking"
<greg-g> (I think)
<snap-l> greg-g: I think you're correct
<snap-l> My favorite is the huge digital photography section
<rick_h_> s/business/get rick quick schemes
<rick_h_> get rich...doh
<snap-l> it's like we went from computers to how to take good pics and share them online
<rick_h_> damn mondays
 * snap-l wants to get rick quick
<jrwren> rick_h_: got any python and gdb tips other than the gdbinit on python wiki?
<rick_h_> not really, I just have vim shortcuts for pdb and ipdb
<rick_h_> and dump them where I need to stop
<rick_h_> import pdb;pdb.set_trace()
<rick_h_> or s/pdb/ipdb/g
 * snap-l has changed his answering machine to answer in Spanish
<snap-l> so if you call me, that's why
<snap-l> seems to confuse the hell out of people
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<ColonelPanic001> I'm more confused that you have an answering machine
<brousch> It's hooked up to his 8-track player and sitting on his PDP-11
<jrwren> is it a phonemate?
<jrwren> does it store the messages on magnetic tape?
<brousch> punch cards
<jrwren> i've never seen a punch card answering machine. I'm not sure how one would work.
<snap-l> Jesus, mention you have an answering machine, and the world thinks you have bell bottoms
<brousch> snap-l: We know you wear breeches
<snap-l> assless chaps
<brousch> pics
<snap-l> No.
<Blazeix> i hear snap-l also uses altavista
<snap-l> Blazeix: Dogpile, actually
<Blazeix> ooh, nice
<brousch> Did one of you east-siders just try to call me?
<snap-l> No
<snap-l> not I, actually
<snap-l> brousch: PM the number
<jrwren> answermate?
<greg-g> webcrawler!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-06
<snap-l> Evening
<snap-l> Finishing up an interview
<rick_h_> morning
<snap-l> Morning
<snap-l> going to go do my civic doodie
<rick_h> woot
<rick_h> going to do mine at lunch me thinks
<rick_h> for brousch http://danielgibbs.name/fun-with-makefiles/
<rick_h> since he's 'found makefile'
<snap-l> nice
<rick_h> free audio book http://audible.com/sanderson
<rick_h> and voting done yay
<rick_h> <3 working from home "I'll go after all the people going before work and before the lunch crowd"
<snap-l> Yeah, my voting is done. Walked to the precinct with JoDee.
<snap-l> Nice that it was kitty-corner to us
<rick_h> yea, across the street here so nice close by
<snap-l> Got to hear a guy try to hit on a lady by talking about his Celestite.
<snap-l> I shit thee not
<nullspace> ughhhh the voting talk has started in the office, in go the headphones
<snap-l> nullspace: Turn it to NPR. That'll show 'em.
<rick_h> working from home ftw
<nullspace> or I could just blast REM - it's the end of the world
<nullspace> it's doomsaying on eitherside
<snap-l> Corrosion of Conformity: Vote With a Bullet.
<nullspace> vote or die!
<rick_h> meh, I fall into the 'don't vote if you don't know wtf you're voting for' camp
<nullspace> http://www.blogfordemocracy.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/vote_or_die.jpg
<rick_h> see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiocracy
<snap-l> rick_h: You mean The Prophecy.
<snap-l> It's got electrolytes plants crave.
<rick_h> yea, that was probably not quite right. I mean the uninformed making decisions, not necessarily the stupid
<rick_h> if you're going to tell me which car to buy, you should know about a few cars
<rick_h> or at least drive
<nullspace> unfortuantley we have to deal with both of those people on the road as well
<rick_h> going to kill snap-l by loading up some old school green day for today
<snap-l> rick_h: It's your eardrums.
<snap-l> And Green Day is OK in moderation
<rick_h> :P
<nullspace> at least it's not their new stuff
<rick_h> part of this was to buy the new album but starting with dookie first
<jjesse> so there are people who in milwaukee who have been in line for 2 hours
<jjesse> thats a long time to wait to vote
<rick_h> yea, I can't wait until they get voting by text message working
<nullspace> there are people in flordia that waited for 6 hours to vote, that's dedication
<rick_h> things will really change then when everyone actually votes
<jjesse> i voted via abstenee
<nullspace> rick_h: hahahahahaah
<snap-l> jjesse: Lucky you.
<brousch> I was in and out in 30mins
<jjesse> well i'm out of state so it was really easy
<snap-l> I'm not sure I want people treating the presidential election as though it was the same as voting for their favorite American Idol star
<brousch> Geez, a 6 hour line with no roller coaster at the end?
<snap-l> but I do wish we had remote electronic voting
<rick_h> I'm just saying a LOT of people don't vote because it involsed the physical step of going/waiting
<nullspace> snap-l: hwo is it any different than that now
<rick_h> removing that and I think the results would come out a TON differently
<snap-l> I'm glad ours was only 30 minutes
<snap-l> nullspace: Point taken
<snap-l> apparently the Royal Oak Brewery has a special where if you bring in your sticker, they give you a free beer.
<snap-l> I'm gonna go vote again to get more beer. :)
<rick_h> hah
<rick_h> early and often
<rick_h> https://plus.google.com/u/0/104919222657565747428/posts/NK9MAB6heDR cool did not know that
<rick_h> really wish these guys made machines I could get into buying :(
<snap-l> Yeah, I want to support them
<rick_h> unfortunately the server I want is something atom based and laptops are 12" so I guess I'm too small for them
<brousch> and no nipple
<rick_h> yea, that too
<rick_h> but don't need that on the server side
<brousch> A server without a nipple is no real server
<snap-l> God, now there's talk about Disney buying Hasbro
<snap-l> aka D&D and Magic the Gathering, among others.
<rick_h> I think a nelson 'ha! ha!' is appropriate http://goo.gl/uQRDu
<snap-l> I'd say an appropriate response would be to OSS all of the code
<snap-l> That way such breaches are meaningless.
<nullspace> rut ro, looks like the oxygenarian volunteers don't know how to calibrate touch screens http://t.co/927dDaS1
<dzho> itym octagenarian?
<dzho> or is that the joke?
<rick_h> we never know with nullspace :)
<snap-l> It's those folks who believe in Oxygen
<nullspace> dzho: hmm yeah ment taht
<snap-l> or those who take the oxygen network seriously. :)
<nullspace> snap-l: also know as idoits
<snap-l> no comment
<dzho> octagenarians are probably more highly represented than the general population as users of pure oxygen tanks
<dzho> so, it works pretty ok even if not intended :)
<rick_h> yay no more crap in the mail...thank you voting day!
<snap-l> rick_h: God, I could have make a shrine to the Matty Maroune Proposal 6 crap
<jrwren> rick_h: what is the equivalent of this in pythong? http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=106461
<jrwren> nevermind. I think I was not remembering correctly what sed -i and perl -i do.
<rick_h> jrwren: there's not really an in place
<rick_h> you'd just make hte .bak files, open the files, write to a tmp, and shutil it back overwrite
<jrwren> yup, that is what I shall do.
<rick_h> http://docs.python.org/2/library/tempfile.html and http://docs.python.org/2/library/shutil.html
<jrwren> shutil better than os.rename?
<rick_h> well, I was specifically thinking of copytree for the backup but not quite the same
<jrwren> ok. cool
<rick_h> but shutil is a bit more thorough than the os items getting permissions/metadata and such I think
<rick_h> so like look at shutil.move
<rick_h> If the destination is on the current filesystem, then os.rename() is used. Otherwise, src is copied (using shutil.copy2()) to dst and then removed.
<rick_h> so it's just a bit smarter
<jrwren> yeah, like the name implies, more like a shell command than a syscall
<rick_h> yea
<rick_h> I tend ot start with shutil since I've been bitten by the os. stuff before
<rick_h> like you can't do a rmtree in os, but can in shutil
<jrwren> makes sense.
<jrwren> i'm used to just the os stuff since that is what most other language api give you.
<jrwren> os is basically posix C file api stuff in python
<nullspace> snap-l: We were unable to process this funnel due to one or more submitted values are in error " + "please make make corrections where an #ERR is present
<nullspace> snap-l: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7CU3HACEAEnkf1.jpg
<nullspace> first one was a clipboard f-up
<snap-l> nullspace: Amen
<brousch> This looks interesting http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/11/06/1752228/gate-one-11-released-run-vim-in-your-browser
<snap-l> Love it when a transaction table goes for a toss.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-07
<snap-l> God, this election coverage is shit
<jcastro_> heh
<jrwren> what channel?
<snap-l> NBC
<snap-l> apparently they have an ice skating rink map
<jrwren> pbs newshour is on 56-2
<snap-l> and they're moving the states around to try to recreate Pangaea or something
<jrwren> its local 4 right now
<jcastro_> Gerrymandering!
<jcastro_> how long were lines for you guys?
<jrwren> super short down here in Milan
<snap-l> Not long, but I voted early in the morning
<snap-l> 30 min, tops
<jcastro_> Mine was multi-hour
<jcastro_> but for my district I got to skip most of the line
<jcastro_> so 30 minutes
<jcastro_> it looked like multiple hours for a bunch of people though
<jrwren> that SUCKS
<jcastro_> from what I hear there was some adjustment in districts
<jcastro_> so like some areas were easy, some overbooked.
<snap-l> Yeah ,it's gerrymandering
<jcastro_> I love it how I've seen 34875394875349857 links on the net on how the electoral college is crap
<jcastro_> and we still do fuck all about it
<jcastro_> I have to vote about whether we need to vote on bridges to canada
<jcastro_> but fixing our fundamental system ... never on the ballot.
<snap-l> jcastro_: That's because the Electoral College is easy to fix
<snap-l> As opposed to the funky-ass statistical nightmare of run-off elections. :)
<jcastro_> hey so
<jcastro_> I'm in the steam beta
<jcastro_> it's pretty great.
<snap-l> jcastro_: Cool
<jcastro_> I expect I will be spending waaaaay to much money on this
<jrwren> snap-l: did you mean the 30 rock ice rink?
<jrwren> my first android device.
<jcastro_> lol
<jcastro_> which one?
<snap-l> jcastro_: I think so
<jrwren> ssh installed and ii've read it was prerooted
<jrwren> mk802
<jrwren> its garbage hardware.
<jcastro_> oh
<jrwren> the wifi stops if hdmi is plugged into i.
<snap-l> jcastro_: How? Steam probably has just the Humble Bundle games in there.
<jcastro_> I've got serious sam3
<jcastro_> which I played
<jcastro_> and team fortress 2, which the server is too busy to give me
<jcastro_> I've not seen any humble games yet
<snap-l> jcastro_: BTW: Thank you to whomever added the Ubunt software center for the HUmble games
<snap-l> I am sad that it doesn't covera ll of the bundles
<snap-l> also, downloading a 4gb .deb wasn't terribly fun. :)
<jcastro_> yeah, work in progress
<jcastro_> shitty about delta debs
<jjesse> weird hotel internet is down except for IRC
<snap-l> jcastro_: I'm surprised they didn't make a data deb
<jcastro_> most people don't know how to make debs
<snap-l> http://www.comedycentral.com/live-election-night/
<jrwren> snap-l: thanks for that
<snap-l> Life of Pi is now a movie?
<snap-l> Seriously.
<derekv> just in case you are feeling good and don't want to be, or are feeling bad and want to feel worse : http://static.springsource.org/spring/docs/2.5.x/api/org/springframework/aop/framework/AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBean.html
<rick_h> morning
<rick_h> phew, we all survived thank goodness
<brousch> WE'RE D000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000MED
<brousch> Four more years without complete corporate control of America will destroy us all
<rick_h> I will say, the electoral college prevents us from going with pure majority and I don't have faith in the rest of humanity.
<brousch> Not even in your fellow 'muricans?
<rick_h> especially my fellow country inhabitants
<brousch> Welcome to Ann Arbor West! http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/local/grand_rapids/GR-voters-decriminalize-marijuana
<rick_h> greg-g: *gulp* http://www.msbickford.com/msbickfordhollowsrounds.html
<jrwren> derekv: thank! that made me laugh
<jrwren> brousch: detroit passed prop-M too
<snap-l> I find it interesting the emergency manager law was repealed
<snap-l> Now the fate of Detroit will be in the capable hands of the City Council
<_Marcus> What was Proposal M?
<snap-l> Marajuana proposal
<snap-l> Thing is, these proposals are fine and good, but the federal level forbids it
<_stink_> i loved this quote from the Colorado governor:
<_stink_> "The voters have spoken and we have to respect their will. This will be a complicated process, but we intend to follow through," Colorado Gov. John Hickenlooper said in a statement released late Tuesday.
<snap-l> I hope it brings about some soul-searching about legalization, though
<_stink_> "That said, federal law still says marijuana is an illegal drug, so don't break out the Cheetos or Goldfish too quickly."
<snap-l> _stink_: bwahahahaha
<snap-l> sounds like he speaks knowingly about such things
<_stink_> yeah
<_stink_> i bet he had a version of that line for each outcome
<snap-l> I find the mention of Goldfish curious
<_stink_> children on pot like them
<brousch> I like goldfish
<rick_h> baked == better
<brousch> rick_h: Is that a marijuana pun?
<rick_h> goldfish are baked so better for you :P
<brousch> ah
<jrwren> he likes to eat goldfish when he is baked. what is so curious about that?
<rick_h> <3 gas stoves that work without power
<jrwren> \m/
<jrwren> <3 cooking on gas period. so much easier to cook
<rick_h> brousch: was trying to help someone hack on loggerhead...pita
<rick_h> jrwren: definitely. First thing we did when we moved in was move stove and dryer to gas <3
<jrwren> same here!
<greg-g> rick_h: holy cow
<rick_h> greg-g: :) guess what I'm not getting any time soon
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h> yay, coffee shop has power
<snap-l> rick_h: Good deal. Any ideas on why you lost power?
<rick_h> no idea
<snap-l> http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/machine-head-forced-to-drop-off-orlando-dethklok-show-after-disney-drops-the-banhammer
<snap-l> Apparently Disney hasn't listened to, or seen a copy of any Black Dahlia Murder albums
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deflorate <- Reference
<rick_h> yay power back
<snap-l> w00t
<snap-l> Subject: [Jamendo] %s sent you a private message
<snap-l> I have no idea who sent me this message
<rick_h> hah, at least they're using python :)
<snap-l> or something similar
<smoser> zsh sucks, and rick_h i blame you
<smoser> $ zsh -c 'args="a b c"; for a in $args; do echo $a; done'
<smoser> a b c
<smoser> $ sh -c 'args="a b c"; for a in $args; do echo $a; done'
<smoser> a
<smoser> b
<smoser> c
<smoser> $%*!ing stupid shell.
<snap-l> smoser: I thought bash did something similar
<smoser> no. bash extended in backwards compat way.
<smoser> bash -c 'args=( a b c ); for a in "${args[@]}"; do echo $a; done'
<smoser> a
<smoser> b
<smoser> c
<snap-l> huh, I've had instances whenever I've done file input where I've had to get creative to not have things go weird.
<rick_h> smoser: interesting
<smoser> i would not care at all. but if user's shell is zsh, then /etc/profile.d scripts are executed.
<snap-l> No Nexus
<snap-l> After many, many positive signs that made it look like Google and its manufacturing partners for the Nexus line would be making their next flagship device MVNO friendly, it seems that’s not the case.
<smoser> i had previously assumed that it was to be done by posix compliant shell.
<snap-l> aka no nexus on Ting
<rick_h> snap-l: I think you're more doomed by sprint network
<rick_h> smoser: what's in profile.d you don't want run?
<smoser> its not that i dont want it run, its that i want it run by something that doesn't suck
<rick_h> lol
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1073077
<snap-l> rick_h: Yeah, I tend to pick things that have a slow fade
<snap-l> THough sprint is notching things up a hair
<snap-l> and I'm still paying $30 a month for two phones, so take the good with the bad, I guess :)
<smoser> i just bought a roku 2 xs at http://www.dailysteals.com/
<smoser> (dailysteals.com doesn't rate wonderfully in online reviews, but i've gotten what i expected from them before)
<rick_h> <3 my roku
<rick_h> s
<snap-l> • Stream live sports from NBA, NHL (when they stop arguing), MLS, UFC, MLB and more
<smoser> http://zsh.sourceforge.net/FAQ/zshfaq03.html
<derekv> i'm probably won't be caribou tonight
<rick_h> booo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-08
<snap-l> derekv: That's no good
<rick_h> http://askubuntu.com/questions/214379/where-did-proc-acpi-battery-bat0-xxx-go-in-12-10 if anyone cares to give me an upvote or two?
<rick_h> https://twitter.com/kennethreitz/status/266353191329869824
<rick_h> Blazeix: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/testing/factory.py
<rick_h> and much simpler https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/blob/develop/bookie/tests/factory.py
<Blazeix> rick_h: cool thanks
<rick_h> strange wtf email of the day: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/Qr6LSq6Pif8TuGcS1Ckt/
<brousch> $1000/hr d00d
<rick_h> I don't even know wtf librtp is (had to google) and definitely no idea using it on iOS
<brousch> But you would learn for $1000/hr
<rick_h> hah
<brousch> Hold on, I'll recommend you for rtmp on linkedin
<snap-l> heh
<shakes808> http://mlkshk.com/r/3DA2
<shakes808> Random act for the day :D
<shakes808> Top of the morn to ye all
<snap-l> morning
<snap-l> Seems like my day. :)
<rick_h> is it friday yet?
<rick_h> the boy slept until 6 today yay!
<rick_h> recovering from DST step 2
<brousch> DST hasn't been so much of a problem as full day Kindergarten. The boy keeps falling asleep during dinner.
<rick_h> hah
<rick_h> yea, when he first moved up a room in day care where they ran around and had more active play time he was soooo tired when he got home
<rick_h> this is part cool part crazy : http://goo.gl/wncIe
<rick_h> crazy to think a business never having a down month in 9yrs
<brousch> Need moar Mcrib!
<shakes808> snap-l: did you see my randomness?
<greg-g> ingenious: http://www.bikehacks.com/bikehacks/2012/11/flip-flop-pedals.html
<rick_h> ugh, need a much more solid base imo than a flip flop
<shakes808> :( blocked,
<shakes808> I am guessing it is a youtube vid
<rick_h> vimeo
<shakes808> yea
<shakes808> :(
<shakes808> that is all blocked
<shakes808> and streaming music sites are blocked as well :(
<shakes808> play is not though :D
<greg-g> shakes808: basically, a guy made a bike pedal where the platform is a flip-flop (sandal)
<greg-g> it's also kind of punny because there are "flip flop pedals" that are clip in on one side, and normal flats on the other
<greg-g> dude looks like he got stoned one day, heard someone say "man, I love flip flop pedals" (meaning the traditional sense) and he replied "whoa.... dude..... flip flop, pedals."
<snap-l> shakes808: Yeah, I did.
<snap-l> greg-g: I already think flip flops (the footwear) are the devil's handiwork
<rick_h> this file of JS is going to make me break down and cry...
<rick_h> are we sure it's not friday yet?
<snap-l> rick_h: One more day over the speedbump of Thursday
<snap-l> Interesting re: the McD drop. But it would stand to reason when folks are trying to cut costs and stop eating like crap, McDs loses out
<rick_h> yea, but after 9 years, 108 straight months and then boom
<rick_h> kind of crazy to think
<rick_h> I think it's less costs and more eating like crap tbh, I mean you can eat darn cheap
<snap-l> rick_h: Perhaps it's the sign that the economy is improving
<snap-l> people are OK with paying a little extra to not eat at McDs
<rick_h> yea, maybe
<greg-g> for rick_h http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcby0jlsQQI&feature=youtu.be&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=b5cfb
<snap-l> or, judging from the number of times I've almost gotten hit driving past it, they're OK with the dog-meat substitute at Taco Bell
<rick_h> woot! clicky!
<brousch> mmmmm, Taco Bell Volcano Menu
<snap-l> great, we can work really hard to replicate the computing experience of this great machine: http://ur1.ca/aujlk
<snap-l> (url shortened to add to the suspense)
<greg-g> jcastro_: wait, chris crissaful lost like a ton a weight? https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101586564530051299524/albums/5807044115282882465/5807074317344855906
<jcastro_> he lost a ton
<jcastro_> so did mike basinger
<jcastro_> they're both hard to recognize now, lol
<greg-g> thats great
<greg-g> happy for them
<greg-g> chris, I bet, is effing solid muscle. He seemed strong as hell before.
<snap-l> Any opinions on the Cyberpower UPSes?
 * rick_h is an APC man
<snap-l> My APC battery is flat again, and it's going to cost half of what a new UPS would cost to replace it
<snap-l> I think I'm driving too much on the current UPS
<snap-l> and worse, our ground doesn't exist.
<rick_h> ah yea, when power goes out I kill all but router/modem/router
<snap-l> Well, you're on a laptop too. ;)
<rick_h> yesterday got about 3.5hrs of time running network gear when power went out with my APC 1200
<rick_h> isn't everyone :P
<greg-g> laptop + NAS, way to live
<rick_h> +1
<rick_h> reminds me, need to turn the NAS back on snice I killed it yesterday
<greg-g> and really, my setup is: laptop + smaller_laptop_acting_as_server :) So, my server has a built in UPS (just not the harddrives, they're external)
<snap-l> I'm obviously asking the wrong crowd. :)
 * snap-l looks around to see what other dinosaurs have tower desktop machines
<rick_h> well not sure on that. Just don't own cyberpower stuff as they seem to be enough lower priced on things I don't trust it with stuff I don't want to risk failing
<rick_h> the good ole fashioned 'if it's too good to be true...'
<rick_h> but sucks you're having issues with APC so go for it I guess. The amazon reviews are 4+ stars
<snap-l> rick_h: Yeah, that's kept me from hitting "one click"
<snap-l> rick_h: What I worry about is if the APC folks have cheapened their consumer stuff to the point where it's just the brand name carrying it along
<brousch> Desktop computer? Do you wear onions on your belt too?
<rick_h> snap-l: definitely, looks like my model isn't around any more
<snap-l> brousch: Only when I don't have a clove of garlic to keep the west michigan folks at bay.
<rick_h> though the ratings on the new stuff from apc seems the same as the cyberpower so who knows
<rick_h> if I were to get a new one I'd probably get something like http://www.amazon.com/APC-BR1500G-BACK-UPS-10-Outlet-1500VA/dp/B003Y24DEU/ref=pd_sim_e_2
<brousch> snap-l: That computer you linked to is awesome. Look at dem floppy drives!
<snap-l> http://ur1.ca/aul3e <- This is what I'm looking at in the Cyber Power line
<jrwren> what is this McD drop to which you refer?
<rick_h> http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-CP1500PFCLCD-Compatible-1500VA-Tower/dp/B00429N19W/ref=cm_cr_dp_asin_lnk though this one seems to be equivilent and does pure sine wave based on comments int he APC unit
<rick_h> jrwren: 15:56  rick_h- this is part cool part crazy : http://goo.gl/wncIe
<rick_h> snap-l: so I've got a 1200 and I wouldn't run a desktop on it for very long
<snap-l> rick_h: Yeah, that's the model / reviews of APC unit that got me thinking about the CyberPower
<rick_h> I don't think it would run for very long tbh
<rick_h> so I'd definitely not go lower than 1500 myself, and that's without a desktop
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm not looking to write a novel in the dark, just give it enough to shut down cleanly.
<rick_h> just switch, 2 routers, and att modem unit
<rick_h> ah, ok
<jrwren> i only get about 20-30min on my 1500 with "home server" cable modem, AP and voip on it
<rick_h> heh, see I want to keep my wif up for the power outage so 4+ hours of light usage is good
<snap-l> and if I calculate wrong, then let me know I've overloaded it.
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, but if you shut down the home server you shold be able to keep the AP a lot longer.
<rick_h> my NAS is on the UPS, but it's the first thing I shut down
<jrwren> *nod*
<jrwren> when I move to a house I may just get another ups for network gear and leave that one for the server.
<rick_h> yea, my next one I want to talk myself into springing for a bigger unit
<rick_h> power outage? what power outage? http://www.amazon.com/APC-Smart-UPS-SMT3000-3000VA-System/dp/B0036RFIA6/ref=sr_1_49?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1352397911&sr=1-49&keywords=apc+ups
<rick_h> buwhahaha
<snap-l> Yeah, that would be ideal. Get a separate unit for networking and one for the desktop
<brousch> Just move your servers to the cloud
<greg-g> in my Windows VM, updating Java: "By installing Java, you'll be able to experience the power of Java, brought to you by Oracle." Obvious Oracle is obvious.
 * greg-g hands head re brousch's comment
<brousch> Don't forget to uncheck the Ask.com browser toolbar install
<greg-g> you try pushing 1 terabytes to the cloud and storing/getting it from there :) (and cheaper than what I paid for my eeepc+3 2tb disks) :)
<jrwren> it would be fun to move everything to DC power so those UPS are a bit more efficient
<greg-g> haha, just did, brousch :) you've done this before
<brousch> Do you really need 90% of that on demand?
<rick_h> I do the day my laptop hard drive dies
<greg-g> no, but paying to store 1tb in S3 is expensive. Maybe glacier... but... I don't want to wait 4 hours to watch a movie or check out an old photo
<brousch> I have everything I own on this 500GB HD + 120GB SSD
 * snap-l has an external HDD for backups
 * rick_h looks at 1.2TB of 2TB NAS filled with more I need to load on there
<brousch> What is it?
<snap-l> brousch: ?
<brousch> What do you have 1.2TB of?
<rick_h> backups, music, source code, pictures
<rick_h> wife's backups
<greg-g> my photos are about 100 gb themselves. Add in videos, backed up music and movies, books, and then backups (both obnam for me and timemachine for carrie), I can't fit on 500 gig :)
 * snap-l needs to get some offsite backups going
<brousch> She has her own laptop, back her up to the cloud
<rick_h> github/dropbox/U1/S3 for that for me
<greg-g> speaking of which
 * greg-g fires off a backup
<rick_h> heh, cron ftw
<jrwren> 160GB of music, 800GB of tv, 600GB of movies :p
<jcastro_> small fries
<brousch> Geez. how do you get anything done with all that video?
<jrwren> 100GB of family photos and movies
<snap-l> /dev/sdb1      961432072 647593072 265001000  71% /mnt/music
<jrwren> snap-l: -h pelase
<snap-l> /dev/sdb1       985G  664G  272G  71% /mnt/music
<jcastro_> here you go: /dev/sdd         11T  5.6T  5.0T  54% /maidentower
<jrwren> oh yeah, 800G of "other systems" backups
<jrwren> jcastro_: show off.
<greg-g> 3.7T  1.8T  1.8T  49% /mnt/blackbox
<snap-l> jcastro_: That's because you're off-site storage for HBO. ;)
<greg-g> (that's a btrfs raid1, hence it showing 3.7, but really it is 2, 2tb'ers)
<jrwren> sdb1 and sdd, you going doing hardware raid?
<snap-l> I have no raid on my desktop
<snap-l> I have the laptoppiest desktop of all
<brousch> hoarders
<greg-g> you betcha
<jcastro_> greg-g: I too am waiting for btrfs raid5
<snap-l> brousch: That's all of my CDs in FLAC format.
<jcastro_> mine is raid1. :-/
<snap-l> and my downloads, and music for open metalcast
<greg-g> jcastro_: given I only have room for 2 disks, I'm cool with raid1
<jcastro_> nice!
<rick_h> yea, two disk raid1 in my NAS
<greg-g> but damn do I love btrfs snapshots
<snap-l> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/835/
<greg-g> saved my butt already once
<greg-g> 24 hourly, 7 daily, 4 weekly, and 12 monthly snapshots I'm doing. On top of RAID1, plus a montly btrfs scrub, I ain't losing anything again!
 * greg-g knocks on wood
<greg-g> ;)
<jrwren> i just use LVM mirror option
 * snap-l needs to look into btrfs
<jrwren> only for the 300G of family stuff. the other 3TB i don't raid, its JBOD
<greg-g> seriously, btrfs is awesome
 * greg-g nods
<jrwren> btrfs is from oracle, so I don't like it.
<rick_h> greg-g: yea, I was hearing some awesome stuff at UDS about it
<jrwren> reiserfs was still technically more advanced than btrfs's storage.
<jrwren> but btrfs has some sweet options like cow and snapshots
<greg-g> jrwren: with btrfs you can do per-file raid. It'll make sure there are x copies across x disks for that one file, while everything else isn't
<jrwren> greg-g: that is awesome.
<greg-g> and checksum checking on read, with auto fixing
<jrwren> too bad its from oracle.
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> it will probably ask you to install the ask toolbar someday
<greg-g> hahaha
<snap-l> Or McAffee virus protection
<snap-l> That shit started with Sun though, righ?
<greg-g> correct (I think)
<greg-g> or, which? the ask.com? or btrfs?
<greg-g> assuming since the word "shit" was used as the reference, it was ask.com
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> bundled crap
<jrwren> oh yeah, sun did it.
<jrwren> in fact, I think it is gone from oracle jdk installer
<jrwren> i didn't notice it when I installed jdk a couple days ago *cringe*
<brousch> I did
<rick_h> so ummm, what's wrong with this picture http://uploads.mitechie.com/heroku_pgsql.png
<greg-g> rick_h: what's GA in the bottom tweet?
<rick_h> GA == General Availability
<rick_h> e.g. out of beta I believe
<greg-g> ah
<snap-l> I'm not sure how I feel about this wasabi / cranberry trail mix.
<brousch> You like it
<snap-l> I do, but it's strange.
<snap-l> (trade Joes sells it)
<brousch> Hm http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/how-did-twitter-handle-election-tweets-less-ruby-more-java/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-09
<snap-l> Evening
<rick_h> party
<rick_h> morning party people
<rick_h> TGIF
<snap-l> Worst. Saturday. Ever.
<rick_h> hah
<brousch> jrwren: How's the mk802 treating you?
<brousch> I'm waffling between that and a raspberrypi
<jrwren> its OK.
<jrwren> its WAY better than raspberrypi for PC type stuff.
<jrwren> rasp has advantage of hardware pins so hardware control.
<brousch> I don't have a specific project for it yet, so I haven't bought anything
<jrwren> so i'd place rasp between arduino and mk802
<jrwren> MK802 really is a tiny desktop. jus tplug a display and keyboard and mouse and you are up and running
<brousch> Yeah, I got a bionic lapdock too
<brousch> So it can be a laptop
<snap-l> Did not realize watch supported a --color flag
<snap-l> Huzzah
<rick_h> hah
<rick_h> snap-l: G+ pic, more rotation please
<snap-l> rick_h: damn phone doesn't auto-rotate
<snap-l> JoDee brought home Chicken Shack
<snap-l> and it was OMGWTFNOMNOMNOM
<jrwren> i've never had chicken shack
<shakes808> Good afternoon all
<snap-l> jrwren: It's good. They use butter on their chicken, and the batter is moist and crispy.
<rick_h> heh, we've got one up the street I've gone to once or twice
<rick_h> just don't get the patatoes ugh
<rick_h> and yea, it's fried chicken with fries and such so make sure you do some laps before lunch
<snap-l> Their potatoes are pretty good
<snap-l> but yeah, they're also pretty salty
<jcastro_> chickenshack is so good
<snap-l> Yeah, we avoided it for the longest time, but then had some and immediately regretted not trying it sooner.
<snap-l> https://ting.com/blog/byosd-progress-report-and-wider-beta-launch-announced/
<snap-l> In case you have a sprint device laying around, and want to try Ting
<snap-l> shakes808: ^^
<shakes808> snap-l: i traded in my sprint devices to get money off my Verizon bill
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> And my phone is on the list lol
<shakes808> :(
<shakes808> Oh, well
<shakes808> I have been happy with Verizon thus far
<shakes808> but with the 4G, it eats up the data faster lol
<shakes808> When on Sprint, we would have 1.5 - 2 GB of data month. With Verizon we are going through 4 GB pretty fast
<shakes808> here is a C++ question, not using .NET, is there a dataset implementation?
<snap-l> shakes808: Bummer
<rick_h> man, not sure if it's 12.10 or chrome but sure feels snappier since the reinstall
<rick_h> actually maybe it's 12.10 because lots of things feel snappier
<jrwren> shakes808: no.
<jrwren> shakes808: and you shouldn't use DataSet in .NET anyway.
<jrwren> in C++, DataSet would just be void*** anyway
<rick_h> bwuhahahaha 2164 lines (+1430/-270) 24 files modified
<rick_h> now who to sucker into reviewing .... naw time to break it into multiple branches
<shakes808> jrwren: why should I use .NET dataset? and not familiar with void***
<jrwren> you shouldn't use .NET DataSet. prefer static types in a static typed lang
<jrwren> DataSet is effectively a weak type in a static type system.
<jrwren> you know what void* is in C/C++ right?  void*** is just more dereferences. I was j/k
<jrwren> what are you doing?
<greg-g> snap-l: huh! (re BYOSD)
<shakes808> getting back into C++ so I can make some games.
<shakes808> I will eventually need to read data from a db and want to be able to store it so I am not hitting the db.
<jrwren> ah. I recommend defining your own types and not using a DataSet like structure
<jrwren> will they be relations ?
<shakes808> ? as in the db?
<jrwren> what you read back from teh db.
<shakes808> yeah, would imagine so.
<jrwren> if using a DataSet would it have been a single DataTable or many related?
<jrwren> or would you have used separate DataSet instances?
<shakes808> related in some what.
<jrwren> I'd start by declaring a C++ class with fields  for each db field and populate a std::vector<whatever*>  with DB results
<jrwren> and see how far that takes me.
<jrwren> if you want you could even reflect teh db schema and generate the c++ class based on table schema as a first step of your build process
<jrwren> less code for you to write and its a closer step to a C++ orm.
<jrwren> sounds like a fun project IMO
<jrwren> if you are using postgresql I wouldn't mind helping, I've always wanted to dive into that API
<jrwren> then again, for a game sqlite or some kind of nosql probably makes more sense.
<shakes808> Looking to do MySQL
<jrwren> i'm so sorry ;)
<shakes808> My buddy is making a dataset in JAVA based off of .NET. Why do you not like .NET's implementation?
<shakes808> what would be the difference between MySQL / Postgresql
<brousch> A Java and Mysql game?
<jrwren> omg, its so wrong on so many levels, others have written far more about it than I will take time to write. I suggest you google around.
<jrwren> if you are wriring in C++ you'd use teh mysql or postgresql client libraries directly. entirely different API
<brousch> Wouldn't that require mysql or postgresql to be installed on people's computers?
<jrwren> read all these answers: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/53338/what-are-the-disadvantages-of-typed-datasets
<shakes808> will read it later tonight
<shakes808> But that isn't about Postgre/MySQL
<jrwren> no, that is about why to avoid Dataset
<shakes808> gotcha
<shakes808> looking at comparisons and it is says that Postgre is slower than MySQL
<rick_h> LIES!
<shakes808> HAHA
<shakes808> So if I did Postgre, jrwren, you would be in at attempting to make something :D
<brousch> Don't use mysql unless you have to
<snap-l> Yeah, MySQL is not a path I'd take for new database installs
<jrwren> postgresql is slower than mysql. it is also correct.
<jrwren> do you like invalid foreign keys? I don't. If you do, use mysql
<rick_h> do you like auto truncated text fields...go mysql
<rick_h> do you hate those pesky subselects...use mysql
<rick_h> do you hate writing stored procures, custom functions, and more in those stupid 'pretty' languages like python, ruby, and perl? ... use mysql
<jrwren> and by that, you mean client side, because postgresql lets you write real server side sprocs funcs in plugin languages like perl, python, ruby
<rick_h> no, I mean if you hate using those languages server side then use mysql
<rick_h> but yea, because postgres allows all the coolness taht is
<snap-l> Do you like performance, data integrity, or new features?
<snap-l> With mySQL, pick one.
<rick_h> do you like choosing which fork is the one you want to use today :P
<shakes808> gotcha
<snap-l> MySQL was good for a time. PostgreSQL has caught up and surpassed it
<shakes808> So Post it is :D
<snap-l> and by caught up, I mean acquired most of the advantages mySQL had at one point.
<snap-l> shakes808: Well, make an informed choice.
<snap-l> but lean towards PostgreSQL if possible
<jrwren> and NEVER use speed as your #1 criteria
<snap-l> if you're doing shared hosting, you might not have a choice.
<jrwren> if you want speed DO NOT USE A RELATIONAL DATABASE
<snap-l> jrwren: Nope, use /dev/null
<jrwren> :)
<snap-l> The write once, read never device.
<brousch> I'm considering a move to Webfaction for shared hosting. They have current Python and Postgres
<brousch> And Python is a first class citizen, not an afterthought
<snap-l> I wish Wordpress had PostgreSQL support
<jrwren> snap-l: me too
<snap-l> I guess my other complaint would be database-agnostic PHP drivers that developers could use, but apparently PHP doesn't have Mike Bayer.
<jrwren> those rarely work, drivers are only first layer.
<jrwren> you don't want to be tied to agnostic SQL
<jrwren> you want to leverage your DB.
<jrwren> use things that your specific DB is good at.
<jrwren> db agnostic apps are a pipe dream, or brittle at best.
<snap-l> Let me have my misguided dreams
<brousch> I was going to refute jrwren, then I thought about all of the database-specific issues with Django. Postgis only being in postgresql, half-assed support in Google app Engine
<greg-g> always best to not attempt to refute jrwren
<brousch> There was one thing he was wrong about, but I forget what it was. I suspect he hacked into my brain and manually removed the memory
<jrwren> i'm wrong often.
<jrwren> certainly more than I'm correct. I like to call it learning.
<rick_h> *cough* bookie is completely db agnostic *cough*
<jrwren> OH SNAP!
<shakes808> night all. Will hop on later ;) Might bug ya for questions
<shakes808> Hello all again :D
<shakes808> rick_h: rick_droid: http://jobview.monster.com/GetJob.aspx?JobID=115926630&aid=81237197&WT.mc_n=JSAHG10
<greg-g> too many !!!s
<waldo323_> Systen Design,
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h> shakes808: wtf... "you must do everything from assembly through C++ through django through SQL...
<shakes808> lol
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-10
<brousch> rick_h: Have you ever poked at Twisted?
<rick_h> brousch: not much or realistically
<rick_h> but there's a lot in LP and canonical projects
<brousch> Twisted is in LP?
<rick_h> yea, some of the backend stuff doing the PPA things and such I think
<rick_h> I've not had to mess with it personally
<rick_h> I keep meaning to bite the bullet and get the books (they're old though) and try it out as I think async python stuff would be good/cool
<brousch> A new one is coming out
<rick_h> a new book? That'd be awesome
<brousch> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920025016.do
<brousch> Looks like it's out now
<rick_h> ah, see it as an early release
<rick_h> awesome, will get it now
<rick_h> DSUG ftw!
<snap-l> Evening
<shakes808> evening
<shakes808> Can anyone shine some light on cpp "undefined reference to [class]" please? Looking through the forums that come up aren't answering my question. It seems to want to blow up on my creation of a class object in main. Class object;d
<greg-g> what. the. fuck. http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<greg-g> getting the smack down from Kees: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2012/11/09/product-search-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<jrwren> brousch: twisted is fucking AWESOME!!!
<jrwren> also, join python ideas mailing list and read the async discussion that has been going on for past few weeks. and event driven thing very twisted like will be in core fraemwork
<jrwren> only thing I don't liek about twisted is that it is older than pep8 so its python style is lame.
<rick_h> jrwren: heh, welcome to a crap ton of python
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, curious how the async thing goes. I'm porting my tornado app and just going to deploy with gevent/gunicorn so curious what gets built in
<rick_h> greg-g: *sigh* though I used to be a wamp and mamp user I guess in the first half of my php days
<jrwren> i think what is going to be built in is a stripped down gevent/libevent/libuv like thing made to use yield from to create async generators
<jrwren> i am just looking forward to it being standard
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, though curious how things like the built in http lib and all that will handle this
<rick_h> I mean the thing gevent gives me is the ability to monkey patch the built ins and not need to use the special tornado http client that's async
<jrwren> yeah, IMO they need to be augmented from bottom up
<rick_h> so that's why i'm curious about how this goes, but it's going to have to be a FULL commitment
<rick_h> and a LOT of work
<jrwren> but you don't get the benefit unless its async all the way from socket up.
<jrwren> exactly.
<rick_h> right, so honestly I've not followed the discussion 100% as it seems almost like a py4/async was to py3/unicode kind of thing
<rick_h> but who knows I guess.
 * rick_h crosses fingers
<rick_h> greg-g: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/XYhe7tpQL98OooD4KCWn/ :)
<rick_h> merry christmas to me...hopefully...
<greg-g> rick_h: niiice!
<rick_h> custom made ftw ... hopefully
<shakes808> good night
<jrwren> i think it will make it into 3.4, but I may be overly optimistic
<rick_h> I'm sure there will be a library in 3.4, but I don't think it'll be used in all the underlying libraries for a lot of time to come
<jrwren> ah, good point
<jrwren> damn shame.
<jrwren> and that is what makes twisted awesome.
<brousch> East siders, check this out. Star Wars will be in the Garden City parade http://paste.mitechie.com/show/838/
<snap-l> Good morning
<shakes808> Good morning
<shakes808> You're up early
<snap-l> Cat is in heat
<shakes808> Wasn't expecting activity in here for a while lol
<shakes808> AAAAAhhh
<snap-l> so sleeping is not an option
<shakes808> the annoying cries to be plowed
<shakes808> I don't miss that lol
<snap-l> Have called the vet, and am trying to figure out how she got Justin Beiber posters in her litterbox
<shakes808> HA HA
<shakes808> Those shifty Beiber fans are relentless
<shakes808> lol
<rick_h> lol, morning
<rick_h> ah the smell of wood in the morning  https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/AcvRvdozEA7 :)
<shakes808> Morning
<rick_h> jcastro_: curse you, I went looking at other SE sites and now I'm going to have info overload
 * rick_h goes out and cries http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/18349/improve-speed-for-looping-through-1-000s-of-items-in-javascript
<snap-l> NC dude would have a field day
<jcastro_> rick_h: I know right
<rick_h> jcastro_: you suck! biking, code review, diy...there went my day!
<rick_h> good thing there's no woodworking on
<rick_h> /on/one
<rick_h> UX one crap!
 * rick_h goes and cries some more http://diy.stackexchange.com/questions/20525/can-i-make-cabinet-doors-out-of-mdf
<jcastro_> I am assembling a workout tower
<jcastro_> little by little
<jcastro_> but I keep coming back to the computer
<jrwren> reminds me i need to checkout ltsp SE
<snap-l> rick_h: Hehehehehehehe
<snap-l> jcastro_: workout tower?
<jcastro_> this pull up thing
<jcastro_> that I just put together wrong
<jcastro_> so I am taking a break, heh
<rick_h> heh, I got one long ago that took me two days to put together
<rick_h> I think I had something like 8 full hours into it
<jcastro_> this one wasn't bad
<jcastro_> I just put the arms facing the wrong way
<rick_h> doh
<jcastro_> it's an easy fix
<jcastro_> just ran out of steam
<jcastro_> back to SE for a bit!! :)
<rick_h> hah, I was just loading up but it doesn't have a good way to just look at sites you have accounts on
<jcastro_> for me or for anyone?
<snap-l> Yeah, there's only one drop-down that'll show you what sites you're on
<jcastro_> http://stackexchange.com/users/212239/jorge-castro
<jcastro_> has them all
<rick_h> so I went to stackexchange and when I click the little thing in the top left it shows all sites
<rick_h> but I only want a list of ones I'm on
<rick_h> I guess it does list under accounts on my page
<rick_h> and 'view more' :/
<jcastro_> there's a tab for accounts
<jcastro_> http://stackexchange.com/users/212239/jorge-castro?tab=accounts
<snap-l> jcastro_: Are you going to be able to make it to MUG next week?
<jcastro_> depends if mramm goes
<jcastro_> I still only have one car and jill works 9-9pm on tuesdays, :-/
<rick_h> snap-l: not going to make it. All I'd talk about would be py3 on install anyway
<snap-l> jcastro_: Ask Jim Gluting or Dave Satwicz if they'll come get you
<snap-l> I think they'd be more than happy
<snap-l> rick_h: Bummer
<jcastro_> are they in the AA area?
<snap-l> They're on the west side, and said they'd make sure you made it
<snap-l> I'm bringing a desktop machine with a wireless keyboard so folks can talk about Ubuntu 12.10, stone soup style
<jcastro_> woo
<jcastro_> I'll ask them
<brousch> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/12yuxw/my_new_fridge_runs_linux/
<greg-g> anyone here using jabber.org jabber accounts? Can you currently connect? Just diagnosing if it is on my end or theirs
<greg-g> I ask because my gtalk login for work works
<greg-g> rick_h: what are you making?
<rick_h> greg-g: not using jabber.org so can't say
<rick_h> greg-g: working on a saw bench hook so I can cut the parts to my drawers for that box I was working on better: http://www.badaxetoolworks.com/bad-axe-bench-hook-sets.html
<rick_h> less fancy version
<rick_h> greg-g: see
<rick_h> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t82QZ_g3QPE
<greg-g> rick_h: gotcha, awesome.
<rick_h> yea, I'll have an action shot in a bit after the glue dries on the other side
<rick_h> but yea, need to get to work on the drawers and get that done
<rick_h> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/6R8Y6vvooDH
<snap-l> rick_h: nice!
<snap-l> rick_h: Those are looking quite good
<rick_h> it's like programming. You spend 3 days building a tool to help make the original project go easier
<rick_h> very cool http://www.issackelly.com/blog/2012/11/10/philips-hue-api-hacking/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-11-11
<greg-g> rick_h: I love that part of it (theoretically, of course)
<rick_h_32> yea
<snap-l> As much as I'm a fan of home automation, I'm not sure I'm comfortable having my light bulbs accessible from the net.
<rick_h> what's the worst they can do? Turn them off/on?
<jjesse-home> wasn't there a whole big bang theory dedicated to that
<jjesse-home> like they had some dude in China turning the lights off
<derekv> i have a file
<derekv> that is tracked by git
<derekv> that was changed many commits ago
<derekv> that has been saved
<derekv> that has been compiled several times
<derekv> but the change was never commited somehow
<derekv> and disappeared
<derekv> this somehow has to be eclipse
<derekv> it doesn't make any sense at all
<derekv> gitfu++
<derekv> i suspect that somehow eclipse or android sdk was caching this xml file, and even though at some point i did a git reset and lost the changes, it was working with some cached version which did (despite several workspace cleans and refreshes)
<derekv> 5 issues closed in android bookie
<derekv> my whole saturday sacrificed
<derekv> actually I think issue 1 is resolved as well
<derekv> but just want to get it out there before confirming
<derekv> next time around i'm getting rid of those buttons anywyas
<derekv> convert to facets
<derekv> make it look better on tablets etc
<rick_h> https://twitter.com/boagworld/status/263829079843811328/photo/1 hah
<hightower_sean> good ole IRC...
<snap-l> Our next door neighbors decided to take this opportunity of good weather to start smoking their weed
<snap-l> now our house smells like a fucking frat house
<rick_h> wheeee
<snap-l> Assholes. :)
<snap-l> Just finished up an interview with a gentleman from France. :)
<brousch> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/android-and-linux-on-a-dual-booting-tablet-for-100/
<brousch> blah 800x480
<brousch> George and I made this today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcF1jNW4QSY
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> that's awesome
<brousch> He loves watching other people's star wars lego videos, so I'm trying to get him into making them
<derekv> so the all saturday hackathon was much more productive that the start and stop, couple hours once every couple weeks
<derekv> i think thats going to be my modus operendi
<rick_h> derekv: yea, honestly why I need to go to pycon more than any talk
<derekv> i have no idea if that is how you spell that
<rick_h> just blocking out days to hack
<derekv> maybe one saturday every couple weeks
<rick_h> derekv: updated app <3
<derekv> except for maybe small patches
<derekv> thanks =]]]]
<derekv> yea i think 80% of that happened yesterday
<rick_h> derekv: if you do start doing that let me know. I've thought about trying to do something like CHC that's a larger blocks once a month or something
<rick_h> more code
<derekv> sure
<jjesse> brousch, that video George did is pretty cool
<jjesse> rick_h you know how i was having problems w/ vbox and NAT?   this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211603/problems-with-nat-adapater-since-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10 and the 2nd answer solved my issue
<rick_h> jjesse-home: looking
<rick_h> jjesse-home: did you select the answer?
<jjesse-home> rick_h: i think so
<gamerchick02> jjesse-home you think what?
<gamerchick02> is there a meeting tonight?
<jrwren> anyone use backbone.js ?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-04
<cmaloney> greg-g: I wasn't aware of anything that I own that'll play FLAC via disc
<cmaloney> Though I think there are some higher-end devices that will
<cmaloney> http://xiph.org/flac/links.html
<cmaloney> Honestly most of the FLAC compatible devices don't support discs or are "network players"
<cmaloney> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hifi-components/cd-players/cd-n500_w/
<cmaloney> Here you go: single CD Yamaha device. MSRP: $800
<jrwren> can buy a USB cdrom drive and plug into an rpi for under $100
<cmaloney> RPI's DAC is a piece of shit
<cmaloney> you'd need an external one
<cmaloney> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hifi-components/cd-players/cd-s3000_u/?mode=model
<cmaloney> Doesnt' support FLAC, but at this price I don't think you'd be able to afford much else.
<jrwren> is it?
<jrwren> sad ot hear that.
<jrwren> oh right...i've only listened to the digital audio coming out the hdmi :(
<cmaloney> yeah, it's one of the compromises
<jrwren> lame DACs take me back :]
<jrwren> i called a buddy out on a bad DAC in a mobo that he had in his media server.
<cmaloney> Well, and that's the thing that pisses me off about the "analog snobs" vs. CDs
<cmaloney> I can get better and more consistent sound out of digital then you ever could out of analog
<cmaloney> and if "analog snobs" spent as much on CD players / DACs and found CD albums that weren't direct ports of shoddy LP masters then there would be no contest.
<jrwren> truth!
<cmaloney> but I digress
<cmaloney> I just laugh
<cmaloney> And quietly download the FLAC file and buy the CD album
<flipsidecreation> hello
<cmaloney> Hello there
<waldo323> my phone seems to think its time for a meeting soon :-P
<cmaloney> We'll be starting the meeting in about 5 minutes
<waldo323> due to the time change we get to start a couple minutes early? yay
<cmaloney> Smartarse. :)
<waldo323> sorry it is contagious...we are watching dvr'd craig ferguson
<cmaloney> I <3 Craig Ferguson
<cmaloney> OK, let's get started
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/521/detail/
<cmaloney> That's the agenda
<cmaloney> First order of business: Verification
<cmaloney> We've been approached after our recent Approval expiration to come back into the verified loco fold
<cmaloney> I told them we're an older loco and most of our folks have moved on to other projects, but they seemed to think we could still make verification
<cmaloney> So with that in mind..
<waldo323> i got an email about that i think
<cmaloney> There's an application that we'll need to fill out and submit for verification
<cmaloney> I can fill that out and submit it if there are no objections
<cmaloney> I don't think it really gets us much of anything, but I think they want to encourage more groups to remain verified
<cmaloney> And by extension active and vibrant and what-not.
<cmaloney> So if there's no qualms about verification I'll start the paperwork.
<cmaloney> Any questions?
<waldo323> sounds good to me
<cmaloney> Anyone else?
<cmaloney> OK. Anything else we should cover?
<waldo323> penguicon is open for talks
<cmaloney> OK. Tell us more?
<waldo323> http://2014.penguicon.org/get-involved/#presenting
<gamerchick02> i've no issue about the verification.
<gamerchick02> sorry i wandered off
<waldo323> Kevin O'Brien and I and perhaps krunal are working on the tech track
<waldo323> we would like to have a central theme on privacy and security but will certainly accept talks in other areas of computing and tech
<cmaloney> waldo323: Maybe we could post this on the mailing list?
<cmaloney> Ot
<cmaloney> It'd be nice to have some of these talks nailed down sooner than later. :)
<waldo323> we will, kevin has a draft of a call for talks so we'll hopefully have something out soon
<cmaloney> Awesomesauce
<flipsidecreation> Hello, I am planning on going to Penguincon, it will be my first one.  I seen some videos and talked to some people, sounds like a great time.
<cmaloney> It is. It's a lot of fun
<flipsidecreation> looks like it. :)
<cmaloney> OK, unless there's anything else I think we can call this meeting adjourned.
<waldo323> thanks for hosting :)
<cmaloney> Thank you all for coming!
<waldo323> it is a great day for america, have a good night
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Apparently JoDee is now on Kickstarter
<cmaloney> Be afraid. Be very afraid.
<brousch> What'd she kickstart?
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> The Ladies of Science thing she shared on G+
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/creativecommons/status/397432611015884801
<greg-g> cmaloney: nice!
<cmaloney> Feel like an idiot that I didn't look at the FB post before responding. :)
<cmaloney> Ah well
<greg-g> yeah, was going to say ;)
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2013/11/04/one-week-of-living-mostly-creative-commons-follow-along-at-home/
<greg-g> jcastro: you in HK this week?
<jcastro> no unfortunately
<greg-g> Ryan Lane is
<greg-g> if you want to tell people to bum rush him
<jcastro> we have people there
<rick_h_> yea, smoser is there I think
<rick_h_> jcastro: so your bundle works with the deployer. I can't debug it in the gui atm. There's still an issue with the quickstart. So I'll file a card with the bundle and some info. It's definitely not you though since the deployer takes it.
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> thanks for looking into it
<rick_h_> well not just me fighting npm today yay https://twitter.com/search?q=npm
<jcastro> well, when you deploy dependent on a 3rd party ... it happens
<jcastro> the best is when github is down and people are like "I can'
<jcastro> t get any work done!"
<jcastro> it's like dude, _distributed_ version control
<greg-g> I laugh at those people
<rick_h_> well, this is why amazon is brilliant. Check out their home page today http://www.amazon.com/
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, though to be fair. When launchpad is down you can't land branches, look up issues, etc.
<greg-g> yeah, same here with gerrit
<rick_h_> jcastro: so yes, you can commit and work on your current work, but if you fetch other branches, need to trigger CI with a pull request, etc you're fubar. Lot more than git commit out there
<jcastro> rick_h_, I am saying if your job depends on something you don't host that's a bad place to be
<rick_h_> right, everyone has the central place
<jcastro> this is why our IS team is so picky with charms
<rick_h_> meh
<greg-g> but at least I can phyiscally kick the person who should kick gerrit ;)
<rick_h_> jcastro: you bought a laptop from someone :P
<jcastro> things needs to deploy from internal resources so when an external thing goes down we're not sitting around sword fighting
<greg-g> heh, nice
<cmaloney> sword fighting.
<greg-g> "compiling" joke
<jcastro> "compiling!"
<rick_h_> now right, that's what annoys me. I've fought to try to get us to setup npm in full offline mode but "well just setup a cache" won out.
<jcastro> rick_h_, yeah but today is what you needed to win that fight!
<rick_h_> though it took me two years to make bookie use a download-cache offline
<cmaloney> Yep, because caches are great when you haven't accessed a resource before
<cmaloney> Oh wait, that's backwards.
<rick_h_> this is why I had 30GB of disk filled with a pypi miffor
<cmaloney> just like relying on caches.
<jcastro> it's trivial to update caches regularly
<jcastro> cron job, done
<cmaloney> jcastro: so is rsync. ;)
<jcastro> sure, whatever floats your boat
<rick_h_> ooh, lastpass 3 is out and it's less fugly!
<PainBank> anyone around here doing some Qt develoment? or in the detroit area?
<cmaloney> I haven't touched Qt in a long time
<cmaloney> and even then it was mostly "hello world"
<jrwren> cmaloney: have a favorite Ravel performance recording?
<cmaloney> Not really. I can't get past another re-tread of "Bolero"
<cmaloney> Which is a pity because Ravel isn't bad.
<jrwren> i heard a great performance of a Ravel song at Umich Halloween Concert
<jrwren> i thought i'd pick up something
<cmaloney> There's two recordings that I have. One is "French Favourites" which has two tracks of Ravel (along with Milhaud and Debussy) but the second track is fucking Bolero
<cmaloney> But it's the DSO with Jaarvi, so it's awesome. :)
<cmaloney> The second recording is Ravel's "Daphnis Et Chloe"
<cmaloney> it's conducted by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra
<cmaloney> It's a Living Stereo Release and should be pretty easy to pick up locally at Barnes and Noble.
<cmaloney> The others that I have are a best-of that JoDee has that's "meh"
<jrwren> cool
<cmaloney> And Martha Agerich's Solo Piano which has some of his piano works.
<cmaloney> But generally speaking I don't go out of my way for Ravel.
<PainBank> cmaloney: thanks
<cmaloney> NP
<cmaloney> jrwren: I think there's a separate disc of Martha Agerich playing Ravel, but honestly I love all of her playing enough to recommend just getting the solo works 1 collection
<cmaloney> She's a rock star.
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/Martha-Argerich-Collection-Solo-Recordings/dp/B001BWQVSG
<cmaloney> Allegedly Horowitz never recorded any Ravel.
<cmaloney> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/features/focus/vladimir-horowitz-remembered-%E2%80%93-on-his-birthday
<shakes808> Hello cmaloney, it has been awhile.
<shakes808> How are you doing?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-05
<cmaloney> Bah, sorry to have missed him.
<shakes808> Good evening all
<shakes808> help
<shakes808> .. for got the slash sorry.
<cmaloney> Hey shakes808
<cmaloney> How goes?
<shakes808> Goes well.
<shakes808> Can't complain too much haha
<shakes808> how about yourself?
<cmaloney> Same ol' same ol'.
<shakes808> Months end just happened, was it crazy? How are things at the job?
<cmaloney> Meh, the usual
<cmaloney> I don't get much involved with that. :)
<shakes808> That must be nice to not have that extra stress.
<shakes808> What is new in the land of CHC?
<shakes808> I have been meaning to go to one, but work has been crazy
<cmaloney> I try to not volunteer myself for extra stress
<shakes808> haha
<shakes808> +1
<cmaloney> We've been meeting at the Starbucks down Woodward
<cmaloney> Caribou closed.
<shakes808> Yeah, I saw somehting about that
<shakes808> How is the new locale working?
<shakes808> Do they have a room?
<cmaloney> They're set to open on November 11th
<cmaloney> Starbucks? They're smaller and more crowded.
<shakes808> Is there a library in that area that has a room? Something like the monthly open source meetings?
<shakes808> I know at the Clinton Township library, they have some pretty large rooms. But that would be way out of your way.
<waf> i think the Caribou will reopen as Peets next Monday, the 11th
<cmaloney> shakes808: We used to rent out the Clinton Macomb rooms when I lived there
<waf> so we're really only homeless for this coming wednesday
<cmaloney> unfortunately I'm no longer a resident.
<waf> (assuming we can meet at Peets)
<cmaloney> yeah
<shakes808> convienent
<cmaloney> Apparently they had a theft there. SOmeone stole their computer.
<cmaloney> GOod morning
<cmaloney> Oh, and apparently someone stole the 18ft trailer that was there as well (Peet's)
<cmaloney> http://royaloak.patch.com/groups/police-and-fire/p/construction-trailer-stolen-at-peets-vandals-strike-cars-and-more
<brousch> cmaloney: Welcome to Detroit!
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ouch!
<cmaloney> brousch: That's just it: Royal Oak isn't Detroit.
<cmaloney> We're above this sort of shit.
<cmaloney> At this rate I'm wondering if Peet's will even open in this area or just pack up and go home. :)
<cmaloney> But there are signs on the building, and they were making some good progress
<cmaloney> so that's a plus.
<brousch> Royal Oak falls within my definition of Detroit
<cmaloney> Time to redefine
<brousch> Sounds to me like my definition got some verification :P
<cmaloney> Slippery slope, sir. Slippery slope.
<cmaloney> Don't make me bust out the Holland Michigan stereotypes. :)
<brousch> Everything East of my beloved Ann Arbor, from the thumbpit to the state line
<cmaloney> Seriously? Port Huron is Detroit?
<brousch> I should probably set a northern limit north of Flint
<cmaloney> It's closer to Canada than Detroit.
<cmaloney> So how is Lake Michigan this time of year? ;)
<cmaloney> Great headline: "Election Day: Polls Open, City Clerk Predicts Turnout"
<brousch> Maybe a better definition would be anything 20 miles from the windsor tunnel
<cmaloney> brousch: How about we stick to calling Royal Oak a suburb?
<brousch> 25 miles from the 94/96 intersection is pretty much exactly what I think of Detroit
<jrwren> royal oak is what? 3-4miles from detroit border? of course its detroit related crime, there is little of value in detroit to take,so ya gotta leave detroit to take the value
<jrwren> brousch: huh? the 94/96 interchange is pretty much downtown detroit.
<rick_h_> ok, http://r.bmark.us/u/69b17e058207e2 is kind of cool
<brousch> jrwren: Yeah, but that location compared to the Windsor Tunnel pushed the 25 mile radius to where I wanted it
<jrwren> brousch: that makes good sense.
<cmaloney> Wow, thats pretty expensive
<cmaloney> But strangely enough I'd love to have one
<cmaloney> just not sure $400+ is worth it.
<greg-g> I dont' understand the appeal
<jrwren> its a toy.
<jrwren> some people love toys.
<cmaloney> You could use it as an expensive security camera
<cmaloney> or for a robot that needs 360 view.
<jrwren> the applications are endless!
<rick_h_> greg-g: they've got a panda-cam in the DC zoo, now it could be 360, and closer to the panda's butt than ever before!
<greg-g> but no monitor can display 360* images, so you end up just looking at a stupidly stitched image or 4 separate and overlapping stills?
<cmaloney> greg-g: Remember Quicktime VR?
<cmaloney> You could do something similar to that without a whole lot of pain
<greg-g> yeah, it sucked ass
<cmaloney> Bah, it was revolutionary
<greg-g> and died
<cmaloney> you could see inside the star trek TNG enterprise
<greg-g> ooohhhh boy!
<greg-g> ;)
 * greg-g stops being a troll
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> Hey, you could see that the shuttle had a VT100 terminal in back
<rick_h_> I think panda butts is a more compelling use case
<cmaloney> Could also be useful for telepresence.
<rick_h_> do you see what I see? all 360 degrees of it!
<cmaloney> Or for a Paintball gun that nails the neighbor kids if they get too close to your lawn
<greg-g> I don't see the telepresence benefit, honestly
<rick_h_> greg-g: real estate!
<cmaloney> greg-g: Museum tours
<greg-g> now the anti-annoying neighbor use case, I'm on board
<rick_h_> greg-g: you can walk around the whole house in 360
<cmaloney> with shitty music!
<greg-g> YES
<rick_h_> woooo
<rick_h_> now we're making $$
<jrwren> you guys suck.
<greg-g> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!
<rick_h_> stick that thing on a roomba with wifi control
<cmaloney> We could use Raspberry Pi robots to make real estate videos
<cmaloney> with Brick Pi and Lego Mindstorms!
<jrwren> prototype or STFU
<greg-g> I'd totally invest in a rPi powered 360 degree camera telepresence robot with cloud connectivity for the enteprise environment.
<greg-g> (bingo?)
<cmaloney> And there you have it
<cmaloney> And remember: the adult industry is usually at the forefront of technology
<cmaloney> the possibilities are endless.
<cmaloney> 360 view of a bored camera crew.
<greg-g> porn without the camera crew.... oh wait....
<cmaloney> Telepresence porno
<cmaloney> thousands of robots trying to get a better look
<greg-g> annnnnd on that note
<cmaloney> I'm an idea machine
<jrwren> when the first autonomous robot decides to interact in that "scene" we'll have something far worse than skynot on our hands.
<cmaloney> PUPPIES WITH A 360 DEGREE WIDE-ANGLE LENS!
<jrwren> tehkitties
<greg-g> ef kitties, doggies are where its at
<cmaloney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=argCvDpk_KQ
<cmaloney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc4DNmq-y8M
<cmaloney> ;)
<brousch> cmaloney: You could make money with the 360 degree puppycam
<brousch> Need to wrap it in Kong material though
<cmaloney> https://github.com/tony/tmuxp
<cmaloney> I don't get it.
<jrwren> when you stumble upon something and it makes you proud: https://github.com/libevent/libevent/blob/master/README#L216
<jrwren> when you remember they were tiny, trivial, patches... *shrug*
<cmaloney> jrwren: That's awesome. :)
<cmaloney> It's moments like that which make me happy to be an OSS developer.
<jrwren> me too
<jrwren> i was doing a diff and happened upon the +Jay R. Wren in the README :)
<jrwren> it made me happy
<greg-g> heh, and I was just reading a discussion about how FB wrote their own event library and that they're using a forked version of libevent 1.x for their HipHopVM project
<jrwren> I should send 'em more patches
<greg-g> indeed
<jrwren> greg-g: libevent gets a lot of abuse :(
<jrwren> gevent isn't even using it anymore :(
<greg-g> it makes our life hard at WMF as we want to use hhvm, but the libevent shit is blocking easy packaging
<jrwren> ah yeah, I can see how that would be difficult
<greg-g> they're at least having an open dialog with a debian developer about it
<jrwren> did they fork in incompatibly?
<greg-g> yeah
<jrwren> how bad?
<greg-g> enough?
 * greg-g is exactly sure
<jrwren> i was dealing with a fork too, but libevent is really great C code, its probably easy to work around
<greg-g> but yeah, congrats :)
<jrwren> oh its been there for a year. i just happened upon it today:)
<greg-g> oh, h3eh
<greg-g> -3
<cmaloney> Still, congrats.
<cmaloney> Just because it's old doesn't mean it's not worthy.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-06
<gamerchick02> has anyone in here tried a chromebook?
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> rick_h_ had one of the early Chromebooks
<brousch7> I have a cr-48 chromebook. It's my son's regular-use computer
<rick_h_> yep, <3 the chromebook idea
<rick_h_> would happily give one to my wife tbh
<rick_h_> if she didn't need the windows VM
<shakes808> hello all
<shakes808> I got a question, don't I always?
<shakes808> To have one of these irc channels up and have more than 5 people in it, how do I do that?
<cmaloney> Not sure I follow.
<shakes808> This IRC chat that we are in currently. If i join a random one there is a limit to how many people can be in it
<shakes808> but there is no limit to this one or the CHC one
<cmaloney> I think that's a freenode limitation?
<cmaloney> You may need to look into how to create a group channel for your project
<cmaloney> Though it could also be something simple like etting the channel limit
<cmaloney> setting
<cmaloney> https://www.alien.net.au/irc/chanmodes.html
<shakes808> ... :/ blocked at work
<shakes808> haha
<shakes808> will have to look at it later
<cmaloney> Lovely.
<shakes808> leaving work finally, have a good night
<shakes808> haha timed that perfectly ;)
<jrwren> good morning!
<rick_h_> ugh
 * ColonelPanic001 seconds rick_h_ 
<jrwren> happy happy!
<rick_h_> :P
<jrwren> made a rackspace account this morning and got nova talking to it. muhuwahahahah!
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> They're doing email upgrades at work. This little nugget showed up in the email: "As a performance recommendation, please always try to keep your Inbox under 200 or so."
<cmaloney> Seriously, if my inbox wasn't zero before the end of the day I would go insane.
<jrwren> i wonder why it matters if inbox has 200 messages, when archive folders have thousands.
<rick_h_> because the inbox folder is requested and refreshed every time you check email
<rick_h_> and probably re-indexed, search updated, etc
<jrwren> i thought most mail clients request and refresh all folders at the same period as inbox these days.
<jrwren> i'm likely wrong
<rick_h_> no, most have the list of folders to check. I know on my phone I only sync 3 folders auto
<rick_h_> and that's in gmail (labels)
<rick_h_> no wait, that's the tablet with the manual imap stuff to gmail
<greg-g> well, my offlineimap checks everything every 10 minutes :)
<greg-g> but yeah, still, don't tell me how to manage my inbox, you figure out how to do indexing right
<greg-g> (not that I would ever have >200 in my inbox, good gosh)
<brousch> greg-g: My wife says she has 10,000 emails in her Inbox at work because she never files or archives them. She must drive her Outlook admin nuts
<jcastro> outlook gets even worse
<jcastro> because if you run out of room on the server
<jcastro> people put things in PST files
<jcastro> and _screw_ everything about those
<jcastro> jrwren, wanna go to AACS tonight?
<jrwren> jcastro: nope. you going?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I got voted president
<jcastro> so I need to go
<jrwren> yes, you should go.
<jrwren> what is the topic?
<jrwren> i participated in AACS for a long time, but now I do other groups, like SEMJS this Monday.
<jrwren> I can't be away from family every night of the week, so I have to prioritize
<jcastro> which one is SEMJS?
<jcastro> some html thing is the topic
<jcastro> I don't remember
<jrwren> javascript
<jrwren> Monday is Joe Fiorni from Cleveland talking about ember js
<jrwren> should be interesting. he has been doing ember for a while and ember is intereesting
<rick_h_> jrwren: you go to SEMJS? I keep wanting to head out for it but it's on the one night I can't get away
<jrwren> i go when arbor hosts it.
<jrwren> the organizers are friends.
<rick_h_> ah, it moves around?
<jrwren> yes
<cmaloney> I'm not going to tell you how to run your inbox, but I'm going to nag you that you're probably better off having a filter rule that automatically deletes anything in your inbox that is older than 7 days
<cmaloney> because the world from when that email was sent has likely changed, and you're not appropriately engaged enough with it to start with.
<cmaloney> So who cares what it was. Delete it.
<cmaloney> And yeah, I think the big problem is because people use Outlook with it, and Outlook is a PITA with large .pst files.
<cmaloney> Seriously, archive mail if you can help it.
<jrwren> baracuda IPO today
<jrwren> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/06/us-barracudanetworks-ipo-idINBRE9A50O520131106
<cmaloney> NOTTWITTERNOCARE
<jrwren> not sure if htey are MI based company, but they have a large AA presence.
<rick_h_> yay pebble updates.
<rick_h_> ooh, that's cool. Your watch can say "Oh hey, you left your phone back there dude"
<brousch> Are updates making it bigger, like a rock, or smaller, like a sand grain?
<rick_h_> updates mean new apis, accelerometer support, and big software companies putting out apps for it
<greg-g> the proximity warning is neat
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/a87669a975bdc7
<brousch> rick_h_: Going to take up Android dev now?
<rick_h_> brousch: no, pebble is its own sdk in C
<rick_h_> brousch: I'm just happy to buy something that gets better with time
<rick_h_> they're not releasing a second device you have to buy to get cool nicer features
<brousch> ah
<rick_h_> #happy-kickstarter-user
<brousch> Hm, I thought it ran Android. So it runs some other OS?
<rick_h_> yea, it's own low level os
<rick_h_> galaxy gear does android but has to charge every day/etc
<rick_h_> pebblie is nice, light, charge once a week
<brousch> open source?
<rick_h_> hmm, I don't think their base system is OSS
<brousch> CUT OFF YOUR ARM NOW
<rick_h_> brousch: look around and point at your non-oss stuff :P
 * brousch pokes his damn Windows computer
<jrwren> how can I see the definition of a purely virtual package?
<jrwren> all of my iOS devices have only gotten better with time :)
<brousch> Even when they removed google maps?
<jrwren> yes
<jrwren> although I'll conciede that in that case "better" is highly subjective.
<rick_h_> and this is why we <3 google http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/11/googlers-say-f-you-to-nsa-company-encrypts-internal-network/
<cmaloney> I think I just figured out what those barges in the water are for: sailing their datacenter out of the USA. :)
<jrwren> but we dont' <3 google
<jrwren> and the scarier part is that they didn't have that setup already
<rick_h_> I don't know, at that scale things like ssl penalties hurt
<rick_h_> and they've had it in progress
<greg-g> ugh, I really fucking dislike passive-aggressive cc'ing on emails. Thread starts with 3 people on it, as I point out someone's lack of understanding, they keep adding managers to the cc list..
<rick_h_> greg-g: ugh, hate that (though I've pulled that move once or twice)
<rick_h_> but that's typicaly a bcc :)
<greg-g> confession: we don't have ipsec setup between our datacenters yet :(
<jrwren> i hate email
<rick_h_> cmaloney: waf no CHC for me tonight. Work fires are a burning
<greg-g> weee, not just me!
<rick_h_> greg-g: nope! we've missed release by one day, headi1ng on two, and if we can't get it done soon it'll bump to next week yay!
<waf> bummer, rick_h_. i'll be at chc, hope your work fires die down.
<rick_h_> waf: cool, wish you guys luck with space
<jrwren> nor me... libtool is NOT fun
<rick_h_> it's like they built me into a python library! https://pypi.python.org/pypi/autopep8
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-07
<cmaloney> rick_h_: bugger. sorry to hear that.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: party one
<rick_h_> party on..ugh
<cmaloney> hope they put themselves out soon
<trevlar> waf: http://trev-api-docs-test.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
<greg-g> no jcastro?
<greg-g> rick_h_: man, Ryan Lane, our OpenStack guru, is leaving us :(
<greg-g> going to Lyft (grumble stupid startup grumble)
<rick_h_> greg-g: :(
<rick_h_> greg-g: time to hire some professional OS help :)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning it is...good we'll see
<cmaloney> Heh
<rick_h_> I think tomorrow will be good because I think I'm going to 'disappear'
<cmaloney> How's the launching coing?
<rick_h_> heh, we've got until 11am today to get it launched
<rick_h_> if not, monday... which it was supposed to be this week
<cmaloney> What time zone? :)
<rick_h_> heh
<brousch> "Edward Snowden Leaks Could Help Paedophiles Escape Police, Says UK Government"
<brousch> A bit blatent in their attempts to turn public opion against Snowden
<cmaloney> Uh, really?
<rick_h_> heh, Google music added a "I'm feeling lucky" radio station button
<cmaloney> They added that to the Android player for your local music
<cmaloney> not sure if it's anything other than a straight shuffle though
 * rick_h_ must have missed it
<rick_h_> well it said "based on your listening history"
<rick_h_> in the online app version
<jrwren> good morning.
<jrwren> whoa, sorry about that, random junk in my buffer
<cmaloney> Ah, maybe it's because I listen to everything on my phone. ;)
<cmaloney> jrwren: you normally have "good morning" as random junk in the buffer?
<jrwren> the color.
<cmaloney> Didn't come across over here.
<jrwren> it shows as color here. if not for you, then nevermind the appology
<brousch> I saw nothing
<brousch> Well, good morning
<jrwren> greg-g: i'll freelance for you as an openstack guru :p
<cmaloney> I'll learn OpenStack in a weekend if I can work from home. :)
<jrwren> IME learning openstack takes more than a weekend.
<jrwren> its a beast.
<jrwren> cmaloney: now THERE is a DAC for an SBC: http://cubieboard.org/2013/10/18/g2-labs-has-released-a-dac-module-for-cubieboard/
<cmaloney> jrwren: XLR Jacks. You know you're an audiophile now. :)
<cmaloney> Only $340. That's a steal.
<cmaloney> </sarcasm>
<greg-g> jrwren: :) sweet
<greg-g> jcastro: you missed it last night when I told rick_h_, but  Ryan Lane is leaving us for Lyft (stupid stupid startups)
<greg-g> :(
<jcastro> ah bummer
<jcastro> but lyft is pretty badass!
<greg-g> bah
<jcastro> I lost Mark Mims to a startup too
<greg-g> he won't be my coworker anymore, so they suck
<rick_h_> cmaloney: you work from home on monday?
<cmaloney> Fri
<cmaloney> I'm in the office Mon unfortunately
<rick_h_> booo, oh well
<greg-g> after arguing with a dev about deployment windows I went into our "security" channel where mostly ops hangout and said:
<greg-g> :36 <    greg-g> hey guys! I'm a bad guy now!
<greg-g> 12:37 <      mark> welcome
<greg-g> 12:37 <      mark> wanna join ops?
<greg-g> 12:37 <    greg-g> yes!
<rick_h_> lmao
<cmaloney> Ops: Where there's a will, there's a nay.
<greg-g> cmaloney: :)
<rick_h_> bah, now the new keyboard arrives After I've gotten everything done for the day.
<cmaloney> Which keyboard did you get?
 * cmaloney got some Philips LED bulbs
<rick_h_> that new MS one. I've been using the MS split the last couple of days and wanted to try this upgrade as it's a LOT smaller
<cmaloney> The sculpt?
<rick_h_> yea, guess. Not sure what the name is /me goes to look
<cmaloney> http://allthingsd.com/20130826/microsofts-new-ergonomic-keyboard-sculpt-makes-ergonomic-desktops-look-cool/
<rick_h_> yea, that's the ticket
<rick_h_> just the keyboard, has the numpad as well but that'll never get used
<cmaloney> I can't imagine you using this sucker. :)
<rick_h_> hmmm, I'm not on the 'oh it's finally a pretty keyboard' as this author, but it's an interesting feel so far
<rick_h_> we'll see, wheeee.
<rick_h_> just annoyed that it just arrived after I've been keyboard crazy all day :P
<cmaloney> rick_h_: You should know better than to expect something to show up when you want it. :)
<widox_> rick_h_: hm, does that have scissor switch thingy keys or rubber dome junk?
<cmaloney> That's my biggest concern
<cmaloney> I mean, Mr. Cherry Switches is now using scissors?
<widox> scissor > rubber dome though
<cmaloney> Oh yeah.
<cmaloney> Like standing in a porta-potty is better than sitting
<cmaloney> but I'd rather use a nice restroom
<widox> hah
<cmaloney> BTW: OMC is on http://metalinjection.fm right now
<rick_h_> widox: not sure. It's very laptop-y, not much travel
<widox> hm, probably scissor then
<rick_h_> widox: yea, if I had to guess. I mean ti's not a $20 keyboard so I'd hope it's not total crap
<rick_h_> widox: pried off a key, it's scissor switches
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-08
<widox> haha
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live Now (11/9/13@7:00pm) Video http://youtu.be/gR5nWL0ai-I  , Audio http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<derekv> what should I be when I grow up?
<rick_h_> a firefighter, no doubt
<widox> I've been thinking about opening a fruit & vegie stand
<rick_h_> darn it derekv, you had to go find broken things. :P
<cmaloney> morning
<brousch> yes
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> GiveCamp starts tonight
<brousch> I hope I'm not too old to keep up with the hipsters
<rick_h_> lol, go teach those whipper-snappers a thing or two
<brousch> At least it's a django project we're working on
<rick_h_> booooo!
<jjesse> morning rick_h_
<brousch> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/11/07/2328228/gimp-citing-ad-policies-moves-to-ftp-rather-than-sourceforge-downloads
<rick_h_> heh, floored it took this long tbh
<brousch> I feel bad for my SF friends
<brousch> They don't make these policies but they endure questions
<jrwren> why are they even still using SF?
<jrwren> move to github, use their archive and release features ;P
<jrwren> silly gimp
<trevlar> ugggh sorry everyone
<trevlar> for the join spam
<rick_h_> yay, ec2 machine retirement worked around. Sorry for the few min of bookie downtime
<cmaloney> brousch: Sad thing is it's only a few projects that are doing the ad-supported downloads but they cause people to question every project
<brousch> It sounds like Gimp didn't green-light the bundler, so it was forced on them by SF. People have to wonder if their project is  next
<cmaloney> yeah, I didn't catch that initially.
<cmaloney> That's really, really slimy.
<jrwren> i'm unsure why this is surprising.
<jrwren> SF has been evil for a long time now.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Questionable, yes. Some of those ads were purposefully misleading
<cmaloney> evil, notsomuch
<cmaloney> But this latest spate is evil.
<cmaloney> It's taking advantage of people
<brousch> Dave told when they get reports of bad ads they take them down
<brousch> I guess they don't vet every ad before it goes up
<rick_h_> yea, it's slimy. They've been slimy for a while business-wise.
<rick_h_> but the troule is when the business and the devs collide which is why brousch gets :(
<brousch> They love the project (Allura) but hate the business side
<cmaloney> That's been true for a while.
<cmaloney> Because the business side is making it harder for them to justify working on the Allura side.
<cmaloney> It's like finding out your research in quantum mechanics is going to kill people.
<cmaloney> (OK, not so much in the extreme, but you get the idea)
<cmaloney> I'm planning on moving what little code I have left on SF.net over to githug.
<cmaloney> github, even
<brousch> They should call pull requests githugs
<rick_h_> ummm....denied!
<brousch> "I just sent you a githug for bookie!"
<rick_h_> "Please keep your hands to yourself"
<brousch> 5 githugs are waiting for you!
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> add it to the xkcd for today
<trevlar> how long till a chrome extension shows up that comic?
<rick_h_> trevlar: already there?
<rick_h_> and I'm right https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/xkcd-substitutions/jkgogmboalmaijfgfhfepckdgjeopfhk?hl=en&gl=001
<rick_h_> thank you google for making that easy to find on my first try so fast after comit release
<trevlar> lol
<trevlar> https://github.com/h2s/xkcd-substitutions
<cmaloney> Just sent a note to my friends at SF.net. I included this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow0lr63y4Mw
<cmaloney> Well, their new community manager.
<cmaloney> But he and I worked together, and I trust him.
<jrwren> cmaloney: we disagree on what evil means. :p
<jrwren> and... wtf is Allura ?
<cmaloney> https://sourceforge.net/projects/allura/
<jrwren> does it have lots of ads OOTB ?
<cmaloney> I don't believe so but can't confirm. :)
<cmaloney> https://github.com/marijnh/Eloquent-JavaScript
<cmaloney> Apparently it's going through a second edition
<rick_h_> cool, JS people like this book as a good solid first book for folks
<rick_h_> I wasn't as big a fan, but it was something like my 10th+ JS book
<cmaloney> yeah, my own failings in Javascript are in no way attributable to this book
<jrwren> all ya need is crockford.
<jrwren> everything else is superfluous
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> Crockford is a great map of the landmines, but what I'd like to know is if there's a fucking beach under there. :)
<brousch> jrwren: Allura has no ads. Those are part of the proprietary SF add-ons
<rick_h_> experience. just have to get through the learning curve
<rick_h_> 'the good parts' is probably the best book and finding good code is the second thing to do, then get writing
<rick_h_> JS is like all other languages. Don't try to write it like something else
<rick_h_> C-looking python is a pati
<rick_h_> pita that is
<rick_h_> and trying to make JS look like python will suck as well
 * brousch hides his javascript
<rick_h_> come on, it'll never get better if you don't have others to learn from
<rick_h_> <3 code reviews
<rick_h_> as brutal as they can be, it's how you get better at crap
<rick_h_> at least learn/see new ways
<brousch> My JS looks as much like Python as I can make it
<rick_h_> did you know you can check something with collections.Mapping? That was totally new to me
<rick_h_> jrwren: might like that one
<brousch> I hate the usual JS function in function in function
<rick_h_> then don't do that :)
<brousch> But when I look at JS examples, that's how they are
<rick_h_> yea, but do you know why?
<rick_h_> once you understand the rules, you can work around the rules :)
<jrwren> rick_h_: java looking python can be worse :)
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea :/
<brousch> It is because JS people don't like to name functions. They like to inline everything
<rick_h_> jrwren: but we've already got some of that
<jrwren> i think collections.Mapping is new in ES6 ?
<rick_h_> brousch: no and no :P
<rick_h_> jrwren: no, it's in python. I saw someone use it to compare if it was a 'dict-like' something
<jrwren> i've not used that.
<rick_h_> yea, I hadn't seen collections.Mapping/etc in there. Was kind of cool. Anyway, code reviews showing new ways/things is cool
<jrwren> its an abstract base.
<jrwren> so were they calling type() and comparing?
<rick_h_> isinstance
<rick_h_> yea
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> makes great sense.
<jrwren> that way it works if it is a dict, or an OrderedDict or any other dict like thing
<rick_h_> right
<jrwren> alhtough the catch is that your dict like thing needs to inherit from Mapping rather than just be a duck.
<jrwren> ah python... turning its back on duck typing :)
<jrwren> now what would be SWEET, and why I like GO is if python adopted implicit interfaces.
<rick_h_> ugh, except for the joys of chasing down where that method came from
<jrwren> so a new type need not inherit from Mapping, but as soon as it has __getitem__, __setitem__, __delitem__, __iter__, and __len__ it isinstance(Mapping)
<jrwren> tags, vim and ctrl-] makes that easy if not trivial
<jrwren> and if that fails, git grep :p
<cmaloney> Until I can convince folks to get postgresql / hstore in here, this is proving to be a nice alternative for simple key/value store: http://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/rel_0_8/orm/collections.html#dictionary-collections
<cmaloney> Also, nosetests --pdb is awesome
<cmaloney> Helping with my feeble attempts at TDD
<greg-g> so, trademarks, discuss
<greg-g> ;)
<brousch> I only trade marks when mine are worn out
<greg-g> funnily enough, I have a call in 8 minutes with Mark and Markus
<cmaloney> My impression is that UK trademark law is a little more stringent than US trademark law, but I have nothing more than anecdotal evidence to back that thought.
<cmaloney> I'm disappointed with both sides, frankly
<rick_h_> greg-g: :P
<cmaloney> Apparently the latest Logitech UE firmware will let you "upgrade" it to a Squeezebox Radio
<cmaloney> cue happy dance.
<greg-g> cmaloney: help! https://identi.ca/greg/note/uleMo4q2Q2qiTydzvr5Shw
<cmaloney> greg-g: Want my honest opinion on how to tackle this? :)
<greg-g> if it involves installing a linux distro, no
<greg-g> cmaloney: otherwise I'm all ears :)
<cmaloney> It involves a Squeezebox and a server.
<cmaloney> Not necessarily Logitech's hardware though.
<cmaloney> But that'll give you the DLNA support, and FLAC / ogg / mp3 support
<greg-g> so, two distros to set up :)
<greg-g> well, I'm solving the otherone with a synology nas (with DLNA support)
<cmaloney> http://www.synology.com/releaseNote_enu/SqueezeboxServer.php
<greg-g> wat
<greg-g> ah
<greg-g> so, still need the cd player part though :/
<greg-g> have too many cds that aren't on the NAS yet
<cmaloney> greg-g: Best advice I can give you is to use Banshee to rip them, and Musicbrainz to add cover art
<cmaloney> that's my current workflow
<greg-g> :(
<cmaloney> If you want ship them to me and I'll rip them for you. :)
<greg-g> don't temp me
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> tempt, heh
<greg-g> don't /tmp me, bro
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> But yeah, I've put my CDs into storage for the most part
<cmaloney> I love CDs, and they're awesome, but I don't want to cart them around
<greg-g> the thing about cds for us is ease. It's easier for Carrie to riffle through cds, put in player, press play, then to scroll through some folder/whatever hierarchy :/
<greg-g> though, I haven't used a squeezebox, so it might be way simple/easy with a 2 year old on your head
<greg-g> (literally)
<cmaloney> There's Android apps that interface with the SB
<cmaloney> so you can type whatever you want into the app and have it play
<cmaloney> Orange Squeeze is the one that I'd recommend as the simplest
<cmaloney> Squeeze Commander is the most powerful
<cmaloney> and allows you to download tracks to your phone
<greg-g> so, for my evening listening enjoyment when rowan's asleep, I listen to live concerts (thanks archive.org/etree.org), does SB compress in transit?
<greg-g> lossly
<cmaloney> Not unless you tell it to
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> cool
<greg-g> I can tell the difference between flac and mp3 with my good headphones from those recording
<greg-g> s
<cmaloney> http://archive.org/post/416211/live-music-archive-on-squeezebox
 * greg-g promises he isn't an audiophile
<greg-g> oh gosh, you are just such the temptress
<cmaloney> Seriously, this thing is amazing.
<greg-g> oh, that says it doesn't work
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm not sure if that's changed. Let me check
<greg-g> it's listed on the sq apps site
<greg-g> so I assume it works
<greg-g> (stupid sb app site doesn't provide me urls that go anywhere/where I am)
<cmaloney> Yeah
<greg-g> hmmmmm
<greg-g> alright
 * greg-g ponders
<cmaloney> Apparently the UE radio can be "upgraded" to a Squeezebox radio
<cmaloney> it's mono, but it has a nice interface.
<cmaloney> and it's $100
<greg-g> much better price range :)
<greg-g> after spending $500 on nas+harddrives....
<greg-g> :(
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's what I figured.
<cmaloney> Plus most radio stations support streaming
<cmaloney> The only ones that didn't for a while were the CBS stations (WWJ, and WOMC)
<cmaloney> which, whatever.
<greg-g> does it not have an am/fm tuner?
<cmaloney> No, it doesn't. It's strictly an Internet device
<greg-g> hrmmm
<greg-g> not that there's good radio around us, anyways
<cmaloney> and (privacy tin-foil-hats-engage) they strongly slant the device to use mysqueezebox.com for plugins and some management
<cmaloney> ie: Pandora / SiriusXM / etc.
<greg-g> I mean, I get a real radiowave broadcast of Pacifica (Democracy Now! and friends) but... yeah
<cmaloney> I just did a search on Umphrey's McGee for the Live Music Archive search
<cmaloney> selected a 2012 concert, and I'm now listening to UM
<cmaloney> huh. It's streaming the mp3 file
<cmaloney> not sure how to tell it otherwise.
<cmaloney> greg-g: Nice thing too is you can set it up tonight without buying hardware
<cmaloney> There's squeezebox clients for Linux
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> It's how I stream music to work from my SB.
<cmaloney> and you have access to the source (it's in Perl)
<greg-g> you lost me at Perl
<cmaloney> The firmware uses Lua. ;)
<greg-g> whew
<greg-g> something sane
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> Anywho, if you have any questions about it let me know. I'm really pleased with how it's integrated into my setup.
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> thanks man
<cmaloney> np
<cmaloney> Hope it helps. :)
<cmaloney> (don't want to be "that guy". :))
<greg-g> probably won't pull the trigger until Sunday night on any hardware, so more time to think/research
<cmaloney> kk
<cmaloney> Well this is awesome. Apparently my links to Jamendo stations evaporated.
<greg-g> cmaloney: tieguy recommended Sonos.... fight!
<greg-g> bah, sonos needs an app, there is no on-device UI
<cmaloney> Sonos is also not OSS afaik
<cmaloney> And there aren't players for all known OSes
<brousch> greg-g: How is Debian treating you?
<greg-g> yeah, dang tieguy and his hate of floss
<cmaloney> And I don't know the state of the Sonos community, but there's a thriving Squeezebox community.
<greg-g> cmaloney: cool
<greg-g> brousch: things looking good :)
<cmaloney> There's even a project underway to create a new hardware client
<greg-g> huh
<cmaloney> with some of the former developers.
<cmaloney> So even with Logitech turning a blind eye to the Squeezebox there's still activity.
<brousch> greg-g: I've been using Debian with XFCE on the RaspberryPi and a VM and I like how it is going
<greg-g> cool
<brousch> Kivy seems to run fine on it, so that is nice
<jrwren> how can I file a bug that section is not listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/git-svn
<rick_h_> "section'?
<jrwren> yes, the Section: output of dpkg -p or apt-cache show
<jrwren> from the debian/control file
<greg-g> what the hell, ed vielmetti is everywhere
<greg-g> https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2013-November/006169.html
 * greg-g does a /names to make sure he isn't in here
<greg-g> awesome non-apology by Canonical :/
 * brousch starts the popcorn popper and grabs a beer https://twitter.com/mitechie/status/398907208357773312
<rick_h_> brousch: :P
<brousch> Come on! where's the show?
<rick_h_> brousch: heh, I replied :P
<rick_h_> I'm guessing he's ranting against git-flow the tool vs git-flow the idea/practice
<rick_h_> but who knows
<rick_h_> honestly, I don't take my progamming life lessons from crute
<brousch> Who do you take them from?
<jrwren> what should canonical appologize for?
<brousch> Enforcing their trademarks. Those slimy bastards!
<greg-g> jrwren: dumb trademark cease and desist letter to a site telling people how to turn off the privacy-icky things
<greg-g> I mean, if you already know that, then:
<jrwren> the site that was top of hacker news today?
<greg-g> being overzealous
<greg-g> who the hell reads hacker news?
<greg-g> :P
<jrwren> exactly.
<brousch> It was also on Reddit
<greg-g> who reads reddit? I only look at images
 * greg-g ain't a reeeder
<rick_h_> it's canonical/ubuntu hating. Clearly canonical/ubuntu should go away :P
<greg-g> it's just bad trademark enforcement honestly
<greg-g> WMF enforces trademarks (way more, by number, than canonical) but we don't send generic letters to sites run by EFF peeps ;)
<jrwren> how does the boycott novel guy feel about ubuntu?
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> I don't understand the git flow hatred. It seems to work well enough for my thought processes.
<cmaloney> jcastro: http://www.fathomevents.com/event/rush
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-09
<greg-g> inbox: decimated!
<greg-g> not zero'd, but tons better
<cmaloney> cool
<jjesse> yay
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> party
<jrwren> party party
<rick_h_>  widox trying to try out the FF extension but not getting FF to see it, curious for tips
<rick_h_> oh wait, didn't switch branches
<rick_h_> widox: well that didn't help. Curious how to add it correct. My 'create a file in your profile with the path...' isn't working right.
<rick_h_> widox: ok, so completely unfair because I could not get the extension to load and I know I broke stuff, but going to hang it up for tonight. https://github.com/bookieio/bookie-firefox/tree/rick-refactor1
<rick_h_> widox: <3 the looks of things in plain JS and the module space and such.
<rick_h_> widox: I'd love to get together and pair on getting it up and running sometime.
<greg-g> cmaloney: I can't find a squeezebos with *2* speakers?
<greg-g> mono :( :(
<greg-g> understatement of the year: "Consumer electronics greatly disappoint me."
<greg-g> cmaloney: https://identi.ca/greg/note/uleMo4q2Q2qiTydzvr5Shw my thoughts process tonight
<cmaloney> I hate it when I forget to change my phone
<cmaloney> greg-g: There's only one model, and it's an older model
<cmaloney> greg-g: Did you decide to go with the touch or the radio?
<jrwren> morning
<jrwren> cmaloney: you mean charge?
<cmaloney> jrwren: charge, yes.
<gamerchick02> hello from kiwi IRC and chrome OS.
<rick_h_> curse you greg-g! /me tries to pry away from youtube yurt vidoes after checking out http://cabinporn.com/post/66374767029/the-yurt-compound-of-william-coperthwaite-on-the
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/Metamorphic-String-Quartet-Trib-Tool/dp/B0000ALFZM/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
<cmaloney> rick_h_: ^^
<cmaloney> Found this at the Salvation Army
<cmaloney> Along with Pet Shop Boys, which I find somewhat ironic.
<tony-smlr> MDLUG is live on youtube http://youtu.be/dvkxiPIqNrQ  and we are chatting on #mdlug
<PainBank> watching the youtube vide of the live stream from today...
<PainBank> nice stuff
<trevlar> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g77ad81rt5dwmxl/Screen%20Shot%202013-11-09%20at%202.33.18%20PM.png
<trevlar> I drove by and figured I'd pull in the parking lot to test
<trevlar> wasn't able to connect though :( they might not have the internet hooked up to it yet
<cmaloney> trevlar: Nice!
<trevlar> cmaloney: I was hoping to do a speed test :)
<cmaloney> hah
<trevlar> they had quite a few employees there though
<trevlar> it's looking pretty polished on the inside
<cmaloney> trevlar: I think their actual opening is on Monday
<cmaloney> so should be interesting to see if they actually open on that day.
<trevlar> from the looks of it, I'd say they'll be open
<rick_h_> trevlar: cool, I'm off monday and going to go hack from there for a bit
<rick_h_> so I'll be trying to make sure we get on the wed night room list asap
<trevlar> rick_h_: cool
<rick_h_> greg-g: these yurts looks pretty cool. /me notes that would be an awesome guest house kind of setup
<greg-g> rick_h_: speaking of cabinporn, they have an effect on amazon. One of the books they mentioned recently, Illustrated Guide to Remodelign or something, I put it in my amazon cart when I saw it, last night was notified it went from $13 to $24 :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh, yea I viewed the book page when reading it
<rick_h_> waf: Aio wireless?
<waf> rick_h_: yeah, AT&T's prepaid service provider
<waf> had to dump verizon, since nexus 5 doesn't support them
<waf> so i just bought straight from google, and pay $55 to aio wireless with no contract
<waf> $55 / month
<rick_h_> waf: cool yea looking
<waf> there's some worry that AT&T will close down AIO (i don't think that will happen), but if it does i'll just find a new provider
 * rick_h_ keeps looking for something like the EU countries setup. Just buy a sim with XXGB of data on it good for a year
<rick_h_> waf: yea, it'll work on other places.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: If you really want a Yurt, there's one in Royal Oak. ;)
<cmaloney> Right around my house.
<cmaloney> Oh wait, it is my house. ;)
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> Well that was fun
<cmaloney> stupid UPS Suspended my machine
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-11-10
<cmaloney> http://www.calm.com/
<greg-g> cmaloney: kinda neat
<greg-g> the guided sessions is a good idea
<cmaloney> Yeah, thought that was pretty cool
<greg-g> I should put that as a recurring event during work
<greg-g> post-deploys: calm.com
<greg-g> ;)
<greg-g> maybe pre-deploy, too
<greg-g> alright, pizza time
<greg-g> laters!
<cmaloney> Laterness.
<rick_h_> greg-g: lol
<jrwren> good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> hmm, so someone ripped up bookie and built a 'base app' not sure what to think about that
<rick_h_> https://github.com/mazzaroth/initpyr/blob/master/models/__init__.py left some crud at the base of this file lol
<cmaloney> I think someone is trying to learn
<rick_h_> yea, cool
<cmaloney> but yeah, that's quite the hack-job.
<cmaloney> https://bmark.us/bmark/readable/b14779371a9beb
<rick_h_> performance reviews?
<cmaloney> Microsoft's Performance Reviews
<cmaloney> Their reputation preceeds them
<rick_h_> heh
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/1q9sw6/google_will_no_longer_allow_windows_users_to/
<cmaloney> Not sure if you saw this.
<cmaloney> I don't think it affects bookie anymore
<rick_h_> yea, saw that. No, we're in the store
<rick_h_> doing the beta installs would be effected
<cmaloney> Yeah
<rick_h_> but there's always ways around things.
<rick_h_> manual installs work fine, and there's the new add-on manager app for chrome
<cmaloney> I can't help but think this is a "good thing"
<rick_h_> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-apps-developer-too/ohmmkhmmmpcnpikjeljgnaoabkaalbgc?hl=en
<cmaloney> And a work-around that smacks of "you should be doing this anyway" appears. :)
<rick_h_> and it does say that it's windows users right now
<rick_h_> so meh :P
<cmaloney> Well, once Bookie gains traction we'll need to make sure those Windows Users are well-taken-care-of. :)
<jrwren> juju is cloud orchestration?
<rick_h_> jrwren: that's the idea
<jrwren> i think why I don't "get it" is we have our own that is 6yrs old, and retrofitting ot juju would be a bit of work.
<jrwren> but maybe i'll start exploring that.
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, so juju is a LOT of work to get started if the charms don't exist yet. That's the hurdle I think we need to work on more
<rick_h_> but if you're past that part, stuff like the recent bundle functionality starts to really show off
<rick_h_> defined a whole working environment with 100+ services all setup/related/configured with options.
<rick_h_> and import that into hp cloud, ec2, private openstack...and it really starts to show off it's usefulness imo
<rick_h_> it's almost like sharing vagrant images for dev work in some ways
<rick_h_> except, it's a dozen servers all setup/ready to go and you can bring it up, wait a bit, and start testing/hacking into it
<rick_h_> that's the part I love to show, but I'm a dev so that's the cool part to me. Though I am working on a bookie charm and have a dream to get it all working so I can use it to run bmark.us and scale it up more, setup test beds, etc
<rick_h_> jcastro: I kind of like that. a bunle is like a vagrant image for your deployment.
<rick_h_> bundle that is
<jrwren> so it is a high barrier to entry. but that kind of makes snes.
<rick_h_> for talking to devs that know wtf vagrant is at least
<jrwren> *sense
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, but I think there's room to make that better.
<jrwren> so the new bundle stuff lets you span environments?
<rick_h_> jrwren: so it's high now, but still early enough, and we're working hard to get a lot of charms into shape so that you're at least part way there
<rick_h_> jrwren: no, not currently. You can 'dupe' a bundle into any environment
<jrwren> its a tough problem to solve, espeically for the general case.
<rick_h_> so you can go do comingsoon.jujucharms.com (total fake/virtual environment) and build a set of services, build relations, set config values, and then export that to a bundle file
<jrwren> but I'm starting to see the problem better, I think.
<rick_h_> then take that bundle file to ec2, and use juju quickstart mybundle.yaml
<rick_h_> and it'll dupe that entire setup, each machine, configuration parameter, relations built, and do it live in ec2
<rick_h_> and then juju switch hpcloud
<jrwren> yeah, that sounds really great.
<rick_h_> and quickstart again and get that same exact setup
<jrwren> especially with a lot of cross dependency
<rick_h_> right, so that's where the 'cloud orchastration' comes into play
<jrwren> does juju or its charms solve the problem of say... stateless postgresql servers or migration at all?
<rick_h_> if the charms are done right then you abstract away the cloud layer
<rick_h_> jrwren: so that's the charms job right?
<jrwren> e.g., so I have this production postgresql, now I want to move it from ec2 to rackspace...
<jrwren> yeah, I guess that is the charms job, adn that is *hard*
<rick_h_> so our postgres charm has config params for a static volume so you can bring it up and then configure it to use a specific mount (EBS volume for instance) as the data for the service
<rick_h_> and the charm takes config for locations to do backups, etc
<jrwren> ah, that is good.
<rick_h_> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/precise/postgresql-50/?text=postgresql#bws-configuration
<jrwren> is the vision to have many different postgresql charms, or a single charm with many params?
<rick_h_> so you can look at the charm there's params for the backup dir, schedule, number to keep, etc
<jrwren> e.g. for our small cases we use ephemeral store and restore from backup on instance start
<rick_h_> I'm not sure on that. On the one hand, the charm can be flexible and should use same defaults
<rick_h_> but anyone can fork a charm, tweak it, and publish it again
<jrwren> right.
<rick_h_> the hope would be that collaboration would ensure to get feature improvements into a single approved/reviewed charm that's trusted and powerful
<rick_h_> almost like a small software package in ubuntu. You can fork mutt, but ideally you'd contribute back to mutt for everyone
<jrwren> I'm just wondering what is envisioned. Is it lots of forked charms? or is it single charms which many options?
<rick_h_> so there are a lot of forked chams, but we've got the "recomended" which are vetted by a team and they show up more promiently in searches/etc
<jrwren> right, or even if I don't fork mutt, I might dislike a packaging option and repackage it.  So will there be lots of re-charms?
<rick_h_> yea, but only one is allowed to be recommended.
<rick_h_> so if you want everyone to see it, to trust it, there will have to be work to find a path
<rick_h_> just like there's only one mutt package in ubuntu
<jrwren> I guess I should look at charms conventions more. the debian/ubuntu packages analogy is interesting becuase there is much config in /etc/whatever.conf and /etc/defaults/whatever and even /etc/init/whatever...
<rick_h_> now maybe you prove the more awesome charm and it's moved over.
<rick_h_> and becomes the recommended/vetted option
<jrwren> is there a way to share/trade charm configs?
<rick_h_> yea, it really is. A charm is basically all the debian wrappings
<rick_h_> hmm, not following that 100%
<jrwren> e.g. can I use the recommended charm, but say "with these options"?
<rick_h_> so each charm has a config.yaml that defines the available parameters
<rick_h_> oh yea, that's what bundles do. You deploy something, configure it, and export it
<rick_h_> so it deploys the original charm first, then applies your state over it
<rick_h_> think of it like apt-get installing mysql, and then pasting over your mysql.cnf overrides
<rick_h_> so in the debian world you might use a meta package with a post-install script to update the config on apt-get install jrwens-mysql
<jrwren> perfect. I get it.
<jrwren> the charm just has to be written well enough to have the right configuration parameters.
<rick_h_> right, it all relies on the charms
<jrwren> I'm looking at the postgresql configuration parameters and they look extensive
<rick_h_> yea, that's gotten a lot of time since we're a heavy pgsql shop
<rick_h_> our own IS folks have spent time making these charms work for our real-world deployments
<rick_h_> all our stuff is done using charms right now, so if you hit a service we use, the charms will usually be decent
<jrwren> there is even volume-ephemeral-storage right there in that charm already. that is great!
<rick_h_> for instance, we're going to need encrypted disk (at rest) mongodb so our IS folks are going to add support
<jrwren> cool
<rick_h_> exactly, *if* the work is done then it saves you a TON of time
<rick_h_> it's just not always done already :) go community go :)
<jrwren> and if it isn't, you charm writting isn't too bad.
<rick_h_> no, but it needs some love still
<rick_h_> especially starting from scratch
<jrwren> i think our adoption will be slow, becuase cloud-init alone does 99% of what we need.
<rick_h_> but we're working on it
<rick_h_> cool
<jrwren> and this is a fundamental enough change for us that I don't think we are ready for it just yet.
<jrwren> but maybe in a year :)
<rick_h_> heh, yea keep it in mind
<rick_h_> tinker with it
<rick_h_> I love the temp/dev environment story. I've found that so awesome the last year
<rick_h_> I hated getting our charms going, but once they were up they've really allows some really cool stuff
<rick_h_> make a config param the branch url for the app and it makes 'deploy my test branch for me to really tinker with' amazingly easy
<jrwren> alright. thanks. that really helps fill in some gaps.
<rick_h_> or things like making a web app have a flag for debug mode vs prod mode and debug the live site with uncompressed js and such at the flip of a juju set comand
<rick_h_> cool, let me know if you have any questions/etc. I think I understand it now myself. Just took a while
<jrwren> right
<jrwren> I did that by turning our cloud-config's into jinja templates and we just check a template variable for dev/prod :)
<rick_h_> yep, I mean at fist my bookie charm is just "apt-get install XX, git clone yy, make install, open-port for traffic https://github.com/bookieio/bookie-charm/blob/start-config/hooks/install
<rick_h_> make files ftw lol
<jrwren> :)
<jrwren> I do love me some Make
<jrwren> hehe, this looks A LOT like our cloud-config in concept.
<jrwren> err... not concept... in practice.
<jrwren> e.g. useing apt-get where you can, using pip where you can't use apt-get.
<jrwren> apt-get install pip ; pip install uwsgi
<jrwren> :)
<jrwren> at first I was a little hesitant to system install uwsgi that way, but its worked well.
<jrwren> although I did backport uwsgi 1.9 to precise, I need to come back to trying to use it.
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, I did that just because I'm working on getting it to run with uwsgi + upstart in this branch
<rick_h_> so it's more about running the app in production to get uwsgi
<rick_h_> jrwren: but yea, it's a isolated machine. Install system-wide, who cares. Tear it down/reset it back up
<trevlar> alright! weechat running inside tmux on a digital ocean box
<trevlar> hopefully no more join/part problems
<gamerchick02> nice.
<waf> awesome!
<waf> though any join/part problems you've had hasn't been bugging me, because of weechat's smart join/part/quit filter
<waf> did you find that buffer.pl plugin?
<trevlar> waf: cool
<gamerchick02> i've been off and on because i keep mucking with circ on chrome
<trevlar> waf: I left a new irc client that I was using at work open over night. it kept disconnecting/connecting every 15 minutes when it went to sleep :/
<trevlar> yeah, I haven't tried to install any plugins for it yet though. that's next :)
<trevlar> shout-out to canonical in the top comment https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6705752
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-03
<cmaloney> we're going to start the meeting in 8 minutes
<cmaloney> Assuming anyone decides to show up. :)
<jrwren> i've been waiting.
<cmaloney> heh
<jsjgruber-xt> Hi, everyone
<cmaloney> Welcome to the Nov. meeting
<jrwren> hi.
<cmaloney> The meeting notes are available here:
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/766/detail/
<cmaloney> Unfortunately I didn't get around to putting on the meeting agenda items
<cmaloney> So bear with me ,and if there's something you'd like to discuss please let me know
<cmaloney> first up
<cmaloney> Release party
<cmaloney> Apparently Ubuntu 14.10 was released last week
<cmaloney> woot.
<jrwren> i can confirm that it was.
<cmaloney> So as is custom locos from around the world are having release parties.
<cmaloney> Frankly, it kind of blew past me as I was prepping for Ohio Linuxfest
<cmaloney> which we'll get to in a sec.
<cmaloney> but since there was a release I'll open it up to the floor: does anyone want to have a release party
<cmaloney> and the bear-trap part: would anyone like to organize said party? :)
<waldo323> I missed the release too
<cmaloney> I'm content with not having a party as it seems if they're not associated with a larger event like Penguicon that we get fewer folks attending
<jsjgruber-xt> I don't mind driving up to the Fall ones, but it would be tough for me to organize one from here in Bowling Green
<cmaloney> jsjgruber-xt: Yeah, we'd have to meet at the Wendy's. :)
<jsjgruber-xt> Yep
<cmaloney> (sorry, it's kind of a tradition for J and I to stop at that Wendy's whenever we drive through Ohio)
<cmaloney> So, if anyone would like to orgainze a party please let us know
<cmaloney> either via the email list or in channel
<cmaloney> Whichever you prefer.
<cmaloney> any further comments or questions?
<waldo323> We could invite everyone to come to the mug meeting which is already somewhat of a party
<cmaloney> waldo323: I think the usual suspects that show up to the release party are the same folks who might show up to the Nov. MUG meeting
<cmaloney> which is at Buddy's this month
<cmaloney> Nov. 11th
<cmaloney> More info at http://mug.org
<cmaloney> (Brought to you by the folks who are trying to pump up attendence)
<waldo323> True
<jsjgruber-xt> It's a great group of people
<cmaloney> Anywho...
<cmaloney> jsjgruber-xt: Some of the finest. :)
<cmaloney> OK, next topic: OLF recap
<cmaloney> Managed to make it out to OLF this past weekend
<cmaloney> The lack of Ubuntu presence there was palpable
<cmaloney> No Ubuntu booth, lots of Oracle and Red Hat.
<cmaloney> and Fedora, and even BSD.
<cmaloney> not sure if this is something to be concerned about but something to keep in mind
<cmaloney> I know the Ohio loco looked into booths and found them expensive
<cmaloney> So not sure if there's a way to fix this outright without some more up-front money
<cmaloney> PyOhio and the FSF had booths there.
<cmaloney> But basically most of the talks I went to had a heavy MySQL or Fedora bent to them
<cmaloney> (Oh, and Raspberry Pi)
<cmaloney> I think that might be because I tried hitting a lot of high-availability talks
<cmaloney> Anyone else make it out to OLF?
<jsjgruber-xt> Couldn't make it
 * waldo323 also couldn't make it
<cmaloney> Yeah, Michigan was definitely in short-supply down there. :)
<cmaloney> The SMLR folks were there.
<cmaloney> as was Kevin O'Brien
<jsjgruber-xt> SMLR ???
<cmaloney> Saturday Morning Linux Review
<cmaloney> Anywho, I think there's room for improvement in Ubuntu participation at Ohio Linuxfest
<cmaloney> Any questions or comments?
<waldo323> Not at this time
<cmaloney> OK, final segment
<cmaloney> I've been considering stepping down from the contact role for the group for a few months now
<cmaloney> so I'd like to make it official. :)
<cmaloney> I'd like to step down from the contact role for the group and go to whatever emeretus role former contacts go. :)
<cmaloney> I won't do it until we get someone who is willing to take the reigns
<cmaloney> But I'm starting to notice my energy waning and my enthusiasm hitting "meh" levels
<cmaloney> I'm still planning on being active with the group but would like someone with more enthusiasm / excitement / energy take over for a while.
<cmaloney> I think there's still a lot of potential for Ubuntu and the Loco out there
<cmaloney> and I'd like to play more of a supporting role for our group. :)
<cmaloney> Duties include:
<cmaloney> 1) Being the point of contact for the group
<cmaloney> 2) is active in, and part of, their LoCo Team. He or she is visible and accessible.
<cmaloney> might want to follow the ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-announce, and/or ubuntu-news mailing lists.
<cmaloney> heck, here's the low-down
<cmaloney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamContact
<cmaloney> If this is you then I'd like to talk.
<cmaloney> One other role is helping the group to maintain its official status which expires Nov 2015
<cmaloney> So you'll have a year to make things awesome for the renewal. :)
<cmaloney> You can contact me off-channel if you'd like
<cmaloney> Any questions?
<cmaloney> I'll post this to the list as well
<waldo323> Not right now :)
<jsjgruber-xt> Not for me
<waldo323> That's a good idea
<cmaloney> OK, that's all I have at the moment
<cmaloney> anyone have anything they'd like to add to the meeting?
<cmaloney> other than seasoning. :)
<waldo323> Like salt
<cmaloney> yep
<waldo323> Or a hash
<waldo323> That doesn't fit as well :-/
<jsjgruber-xt> Thanks, Craig.
<cmaloney> Not particularly. :)
<cmaloney> Thank you all for coming out!
<waldo323> Thank you for leading
<cmaloney> np. Hope someone else will come along. :)
<cmaloney> morning
<brousch> I slept through the meeting.  Sorry
<brousch> You cannot step down unless you move out of state
<wolfger> morning
<cmaloney> brousch: Then we continue an unsustainable trajectory toward oblivion. :)
<brousch> Does anyone have actual enthusiasm for Ubuntu?
<wolfger> Good question.
<brousch> cmaloney: What happens if we lose official status?
<brousch> Hm, I won my first 2 ladder games against 29ks
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i have enthusiasm towards linux and by extension ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> does that count?
<mrgoodcat> also, this game is over from what i can see
<mrgoodcat> you are already winning and I can't see any way I can gain territory, only lose it
<brousch> It does not feel like a win
<mrgoodcat> lol well we can finish anyways
<mrgoodcat> but counting territory, you're winning right now
<brousch> Right, but it feels more like I escaped by the skin of my teeth
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> These last 2 games with you show that I really need to think about fortifying my open spaces better
<mrgoodcat> lets just keep going
<mrgoodcat> for the practice if nothing else
<mrgoodcat> actually no. there is no way for me to improve my situation. good job. your structure is huge and has eyes
<brousch> OK
<brousch> Mine is good, your right structure is quite open
<mrgoodcat> literally every white stone is invincible
<mrgoodcat> you win
<brousch> That's because you poked into every crevice of my side and made me fortify them all :P
<mrgoodcat> i passed
<mrgoodcat> reddit and hacker news down.... how am i supposed to pass my time at work?
<brousch> working?
<mrgoodcat> lol you're funny
<mrgoodcat> but really i was joking
<brousch> I guess the normal criteria for passing is if you cannot improve your position, you should pass
<brousch> Ah, I defeated a 26k
<brousch> I should bump up my rating
<mrgoodcat> i'm going to join the ladders i guess
<brousch> You would have won if I hadn't gotten into that bottom section
<mrgoodcat> yep
<mrgoodcat> full size board this time?
<brousch> Sure
<brousch> Hm, it won't let me adjust my rating. I guess it does it automatically after you've played a lot of rated games
<mrgoodcat> hmm
<cmaloney> brousch: If we lose official status we don't get DVDs and other "perks"
<cmaloney> though I think it's more difficult for new teams to get official status than for older teams to lose official status
<brousch> I don't want DVDs. they just sit in my office and take up space
<cmaloney> yeah, same here
<cmaloney> I'm trying to get rid of the 14.04 discs. :)
<brousch> I can't remember the last time I installed from CD. It's always USB these days
<brousch> Does a box of DVDs cost the same as a 4GB USB stick?
<cmaloney> Not sure
<cmaloney> I think USB sticks are more expensive than a single DVD though
<jrwren> 14.04 is LTS, some folks may still prefer them to 14.10
<mrgoodcat> especially server folks
<mrgoodcat> we appear to be twisting around each other
<brousch> I had a similar game recently
<brousch> I'll bet there's some Japanese term for it
<mrgoodcat> probably
<mrgoodcat> some super short word that's incredibly descriptive
<brousch> Translates to "lover's embrace" or "snakes entangled"
<mrgoodcat> i've been looking at sequences of moves in professional games, and one thing i noticed is that they almost never play a single battle at a time the way we do
<mrgoodcat> 5 moves in one area of the board appears to be the max
<mrgoodcat> i wonder why
<brousch> I think they mostly sort out a battle, then go somewhere else to be annoying, knowing they will eventually approach that old battle from a different direction
<brousch> So the "winner" of the battle can clean it up, but that gives the opponent time to establish himself in some other place
<brousch> Or maybe they are playing out 20 moves ahead
<brousch> mrgoodcat: exactly :P
<mrgoodcat> good job
<mrgoodcat> didn't see that coming
<mrgoodcat> i actually convinced myself i was ahead there
<brousch> Those twisty ones are hard
<brousch> You were 1 stone from winning it. I was scared for a while
<brousch> It's still not done. You have a nice base above it
<brousch> I think the pros move on after only a few moves because they can tell who has the advantage much sooner than we can.
<mrgoodcat> but sometimes its like 1 or 2 moves
<mrgoodcat> i think they just develop more of the board at the same time. it's possible that it's actually a bad idea to leave parts of the board alone for large segments of time. idk i'm just spitballing
<mrgoodcat> lol brousch ignore the message in that one. somehow i got my vimium keys mixed up and pasted the text from an article about signal queueing
<brousch> I thought this was some new strategy to distract me
<mrgoodcat> lol
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Nice. :)
<cmaloney> https://github.com/christoomey/vim-tmux-navigator
<cmaloney> This will come in handy whenver I'm running tmux and want to swap between different vim sessions
<brousch> Hm, the hardware for this sounds exactly like the Acer Iconia W4 I ordered http://linuxgizmos.com/atom-based-ubuntu-touch-tablet-specs-leaked/
<greg-g> holy, Tom from CarTalk died :( :(
<jrwren> omg!
<jrwren> that is so sad.
<_stink_> D:
<_stink_> woah i didn't realize they were that old
<_stink_> well Tom at least
<mrgoodcat> that's too bad
<mrgoodcat> my dad used to listen to car talk a lot
<greg-g> it was my favorite part of our drives down to St Louis on (some) Saturdays
<cmaloney> Yeah, they went off the air a while ago
<cmaloney> What... the... Fsck... http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/11/03/filevault_2_mac_users_unsaved_files_and_screenshots_are_automatically_uploaded.html
<greg-g> "but these files are being stored on the Cloud instead" lost respect in the reporter/their editors right there
<jrwren> greg-g: why?  "on" instead of "in"?  upper cased "cloud" ?
<brousch> Everyone knows you store in the cloud, not on it. That's just silly.
<greg-g> wboth
<greg-g> -w
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-04
<cmaloney> Morning
<brousch> yes
<mrgoodcat> http://www.salon.com/2014/10/30/im_terrified_of_my_new_tv_why_im_scared_to_turn_this_thing_on_and_youd_be_too/
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Now now now, Big brother is your friend
<brousch> Yeah, I'm really not interested in a smart tv
<brousch> Give me a regular TV I can add my own smarts to
<cmaloney> I'd rather have a dumb monitor than a smart TV.
<mrgoodcat> i have a chromecast, which i'm sure is collecting data about my watching habits
<mrgoodcat> but i'm watching from google so they'd know anyways
<mrgoodcat> and it doesn't have a microphone at least
<mrgoodcat> or camera
<cmaloney> Yeah, I don't mind if someone collects my viewing habits
<cmaloney> hell, I freely give out my listening habits
<cmaloney> because I want to promote some of these lesser-known bands
<cmaloney> but putting a microphone in my house is not the way of it.
<mrgoodcat> i also submit to my google overlords
<mrgoodcat> because my life is so much easier with them
<mrgoodcat> brousch: HA! 2 eyes
<mrgoodcat> also, i suck at early-game
<brousch> I got a lot more from that then I thought I would
<mrgoodcat> yea...
<mrgoodcat> i was pretty confident early
<mrgoodcat> i just need to play more games
<mrgoodcat> the ladder dude i'm playing is pretty slow...
<mrgoodcat> :<
<mrgoodcat> brousch: wow you're climbing the 13x13 fast
<brousch> I think I'm really 25k. I beat a 26k, lost to a 24k, and barely beat a 25k
<mrgoodcat> assuming they rated themselves correctly
<brousch> true, but that seems consistent
<mrgoodcat> http://i.imgur.com/oPGQJlR.png
<brousch> U8?
<mrgoodcat> unity 8
<mrgoodcat> the new "converged" unity
<mrgoodcat> U7 is the one that is currently in production
<brousch> I didn't realize it had numbers
<mrgoodcat> yea i think most people don't
<mrgoodcat> brousch: every time i think you've made a mistake it turns out to be some exeedingly clever strategy
<mrgoodcat> any scotch/whisky drinkers here?
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I enjoy scotch, but I'm not a conniseur.
<mrgoodcat> what do you think of this? https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/263766519/whiskey-elements-customize-your-whiskey-in-24-hour
<brousch> exceedingly is probably a bit extreme. I mostly try out things other people have used on me
<mrgoodcat> i feel like i'm playing catch up most of every game
<mrgoodcat> like i'm reacting to things you're doing, not following my own plan
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I think you could get the same effect by sucking on a tongue depresser at the doc's office.
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> so you think its a scam?
<cmaloney> I don't think it's some miracle thingie
<mrgoodcat> my buddy works at cambridge and was on the research team referenced by the kickstarter
<mrgoodcat> swears its legit
<cmaloney> Basically it looks like you're trying to season you whiskey a bit with more woody flavors.
<mrgoodcat> but i'm having skeptical thoughts
<mrgoodcat> supposedly it's more than that
<mrgoodcat> the cappilaries in the wood actually filter out toxins from the whiskey
<mrgoodcat> or so they say
<brousch> mrgoodcat: See, I'm not even sure how this last attempt is clever. I seem to have provided you with 2 eyes
<brousch> "toxins"
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: It's mimicking the barrel that the whiskey is aged in.
<mrgoodcat> brousch: that's what i'm saying tho. I'm constantly unsure weather you've made a mistake and i'm capitalizing, or falling into some trap
<cmaloney> Any time someone says "toxins" your bullshit meter should go thorugh the roof
<cmaloney> brb
<brousch> Ah, I see you are mistaking luck for cleverness
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: they didn't say toxins. i did
<mrgoodcat> they said Methoxy-phenyl-Oxime and Acetaldehyde
<mrgoodcat> which is apparently in cheap whisky but not aged whisky
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Well, stop spreading bullshit. :)
<mrgoodcat> i want to believe
<mrgoodcat> since my scotch budget is less of a budget and more of a black hole
<akelling> Good scotch is always expensive
<mrgoodcat> yea i know
<cmaloney> https://lists.linuxcontainers.org/pipermail/lxc-devel/2014-November/010817.html
<cmaloney> This is pretty cool
<mrgoodcat> yea rick posted that to g+ this morning
<mrgoodcat> was going to ask him about it but he's not in here
<akelling> Picking GO is an interesting choice.
<cmaloney> That's going to be common for Canonical
<cmaloney> Most of their projects are in Python or Go
<brousch> boooooo
<cmaloney> with Go for the heavy lifting
<brousch> Everyone knows Java is for the heavy lifting
<_stink_> builds muscle
<cmaloney> brousch: http://nickberardi.com/content/images/2007/05/java-evil-edition1.png
<brousch> Oooh, I like that
<cmaloney> I had that in my cube at Chrysler.
<brousch> If I get deeper into Android I want that on a sticker
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-05
<cmaloney> Evening
<_stink_> yo
<_stink_> cmaloney: you still live in RO?
<cmaloney> No, we're in MH now
<cmaloney> so still close-by but not under the auspices of the giant acorn
<cmaloney> _stink_: ^^
<_stink_> haha, ok
<_stink_> i was just thinking about the election and got me wondering
<cmaloney> I can see Royal Oak from my house.
<cmaloney> if I get on the roof
<_stink_> hah
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> yes
<brousch> Oh weird. My BW Go DGS is missing a stone compared to the website
<cmaloney> That's not cool
<brousch> I tried to play to take advantage of the disparity and it told me "illegal move"
<brousch> So the website is correct
<brousch> cmaloney: http://xkcd.com/1443/
<cmaloney> brousch: Why is that addressed to me? :)
<brousch> Because you were complaining about my verbifying things a week or so ago
<cmaloney> Afternoon and all that noise
<greg-g> quiet day
<cmaloney> Yeah, no rick_h == no chatter.
<mrgoodcat> i can't help but feel like thats my fault
<mrgoodcat> i'll get to pick his brain about LXD at CHC tonight though right?
<cmaloney> I hope so
<brousch> this win8 tablet is disturbingly nice
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i like my win8 convertible
<mrgoodcat> as much as i want to hate it
<brousch> heh chrome in win8 mode looks like chromeos
<mrgoodcat> chromeos is the bomb
<mrgoodcat> minus everything that isn't web browsing
<jrwren> chatter chatter
<mrgoodcat> rabble rabble
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-06
<mrgoodcat> http://www.clickhole.com/article/90s-kids-rejoice-spider-eggs-they-used-fill-beanie-1209
<cmaloney> Yeah, I saw that headline
<rick_h_> party
<widox> ohai
<greg-g> itsa rick
<rick_h_> howdy greg-g
<jrwren> welcome back. everyone missed you lots.
<rick_h_> heh, been busy :P
<rick_h_> actually, need to reset my irssi, windows screwed up now and easier than looking up how to move things
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h_> there we go
<rick_h_> ooh shiny ssh on nexus 9 man i love juicessh
<rick_h_> ah nicer color theme. my solarized phase is past
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> yes
<cmaloney> W0000t
<rick_h_> morn
<brousch> I'm really confused by this Win8.1 tablet. It works so well
<brousch> I want to hate it but I can't
<mrgoodcat> hey sorry i couldn't make it to CHC last night
<mrgoodcat> something came up last minute
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: what color theme?
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: monokai
<brousch> mrgoodcat cmaloney: I played a 21k. This was in his comments: "Based on my current analysis there was no way for you to win after your 2nd move (you should have played d5). "
<brousch> Dead after 2 moves!
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> that's awesome
<mrgoodcat> wow...
<mrgoodcat> i refuse to believe that he could have forseen winning after 2 moves
<mrgoodcat> unless it was a super tiny board
<mrgoodcat> game with Edward Feather?
<mrgoodcat> oh 7x7 board
<brousch> yes
<brousch> Heh, playing a poor guy now who is systematically taking the stones I stuck in his area to take up space because the game is so close
<brousch> He's actually losing points with each stone he takes
<mrgoodcat> yea i can see what he was talking about (Feather)
<mrgoodcat> i wouldn't have known after 2 moves
<mrgoodcat> but i can see why your move allowed him to split the board the way he did
<cmaloney> Funnily enough brousch is letting me have the top half of my current game with him. :)
<mrgoodcat> look out for that
<mrgoodcat> it bit me in the arse earlier
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's usually what keeps me going after brousch has taken double-digit stones against me.
<cmaloney> s/stones against me/prisoners/
<brousch> cmaloney: There is a lot of space up there
<brousch> And you don't have a single eye
<mrgoodcat> i find your lack of eyes... unsightly
<mrgoodcat> yeeeeaaahhh
<cmaloney> brousch: Right, but you have nothing up there.
<brousch> I spaaaaaaace
<cmaloney> Had I not mentioned anything you'd be busily filling in the  middle of the board.
<brousch> I'm not too worried about the middle until you turn your attention back there. There is a lot of game left
<mrgoodcat> just looking at your game on eidogo, it seems like you started the game with an extremely strong configuration on the top
<brousch> What game?
<brousch> Hm, a 25k says he was nervous the whole game because I was very offensive. I thought I played very defensively, more than usual
<brousch> Maybe he meant I did not reinforce my spaces
<mrgoodcat> maybe he meant you're super aggressive and it makes people who play you nervous
<mrgoodcat> like me
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> I don't feel aggressive
<mrgoodcat> this game? http://eidogo.com/#url:http://www.dragongoserver.net/sgf.php?gid=939214
<mrgoodcat> because looking at the transcript it looks like he was actually way more aggressive than you
<brousch> No, this one http://eidogo.com/#url:http://www.dragongoserver.net/sgf.php?gid=939204
<mrgoodcat> hmm why did you end that game so early?
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: That wasn't that early for ending
<brousch> I could not get anything useful going in his space
<greg-g> what's the eidogo.com stuff?
<mrgoodcat> greg-g: it's a better viewer for Go games
<mrgoodcat> interactive and whatnot
 * greg-g nods
<mrgoodcat> i like it because i can move through the game very quickly to get a feel for "overall attitude" and then i can step through interesting sequences more slowly
<_stink_> brousch: you have given a few Kivy talks, right?  any of them recorded somewhere so i can creepily watch them?
<brousch> The PyOhio talks are recorded
<brousch> http://pyvideo.org/video/2259/kivy-creating-desktop-and-mobile-apps-with-pyth
<brousch> http://pyvideo.org/video/2825/getting-python-all-up-in-your-mobile-with-kivy
<brousch> The first one is a better intro to Kivy. the second just talks about the mobile toolchain
<_stink_> sweet thanks
<brousch> I recommend these short talks too http://inclem.net/pages/kivy-crash-course/
<brousch> Even more than mine
<_stink_> awesome, saved
<brousch> Kivy runs well on this Win8.1 tablet
<brousch> mrgoodcat: I do feel agressive this game
<mrgoodcat> have you guys seen the new Amazon Fire Big Brother™?
<mrgoodcat> http://www.amazon.com/oc/echo
<jrwren> looks fun
<cmaloney> Looks creepy.
<greg-g> in other news: Silk Road 2.0's servers have been seized
<mrgoodcat> can't say i didn't see that coming
<cmaloney> Quell surprise.
<greg-g> :)
<mrgoodcat> i thought they were supposed to be all awesome and distributed or something now
 * greg-g shrugs
<cmaloney> I mean really, their whole purpose is devoted to buying and selling controlled goods and services
<mrgoodcat> lol
<greg-g> only the govt can profit from that
<cmaloney> greg-g: Govt. hates competition. :)
<greg-g> :) :)
<greg-g> yesterday I learned of "cocain drops" (was watching a video about cluster headaches and what actually works to help sufferers)
<mrgoodcat> the tooth drops?
<greg-g> I guess so
<mrgoodcat> or eyedrops
<mrgoodcat> there are a couple kinds actually
<greg-g> it was on a huge list of about 70 medications he had been prescribed over the years that did nothing to help
<mrgoodcat> ah
<mrgoodcat> likely eyes if its headaches
<greg-g> cluster headaches are insane
<greg-g> if you haven't seen a video of someone having one, it's worth watching once
<greg-g> it's depressing though
<greg-g> "headache" sounds so civilized, they aren't. Suicide rate is high amongst sufferers
<mrgoodcat> i think i'll pass....
<greg-g> people tear out their hair, bang heads against brick walls, etc
<mrgoodcat> i'm just gonna look at my calming nature background and be glad i don't have those
<greg-g> yeah, ditto
<cmaloney> I'm just going to listen to angry music.
<greg-g> (to end the suspense, the only thing they've found that works are psilocybin mushrooms
<greg-g> a low, non psychedlic experience inducing, dose before their cycle is supposed to start can prevent it from starting in a majority of patients
<mrgoodcat> hmm
<brousch> amazon Echo looks creepy
<cmaloney> yes
<akelling> You know you want it. Its always listening.
<brousch> With all of those mics it can probably keep a sonic map of the house at all times
<akelling> Great for when the men in black need put a bag over your head and you go "missing"
<brousch> no, no. It's so Amazon can do an airdrop into your hand instead of on your roof
<akelling> Ah this makes more sense now
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/11/
<cmaloney> feds-claim-silkroad-2-0-taken-down-by-social-engineering-coup/
<cmaloney> feh
<brousch> "Echo, what's the weather?" "It's raining. I took the liberty of ordering you a better umbrella and golashes. You're welcome."
<cmaloney> Paste those lines together and you'll see that apparently SR2.0 hired a fed.
<greg-g> cmaloney: hah
<greg-g> gj guys
<jrwren> anyone want to help with a crazy ssh question? http://serverfault.com/questions/642580/ssh-proxycommand-and-controlpath-to-two-different-hosts-with-same-ip-address-beh
<greg-g> rick_h_: did you ever build that garage with office above you had plans for?
<rick_h_> greg-g: no, it was going to cost 6 figures so it's on hold while we save up more. Lack of home equity FML
<greg-g> holy what
<rick_h_> to do the woodworking room + the screened in porch
<jrwren> he is basically building another house on his lot :)
<rick_h_> it's some 800sq ft of addition with power/etc
<rick_h_> greg-g: oh, well you said garage with office, no. Never built the shed with office above. That's a giant pipe dream for another house. We don't have the room for that here
<jrwren> rick_h_: build it yourself?
<rick_h_> greg-g: we were looking at a woodshop + glass enclosed porch
<rick_h_> jrwren: thought about it, but I don't have time to mow the lawn much less build an addition
<mrgoodcat> elol
<mrgoodcat> -e
<jrwren> rick_h_: its good to not be a manager :)
<jrwren> its also good to stick to small side projects.
<rick_h_> heh yea, I'd like to finish my son's night stand I almost had done last christmas break
<rick_h_> hopefully by the time we come back to work next year I'll have completed it
<jrwren> :)
<mrgoodcat> then you'll finally have time to put an addition on the house
<rick_h_> ha
<rick_h_> then I have to finish the two in progress for the last 2 years for my wife and I
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-07
<cmaloney> helllo fellow mammals
<rick_h_> party
<_stink_> that's might presumptuous of you
<_stink_> y
<rick_h_> just how i roll
<_stink_> both 'party' and cmaloney's claim that we are all mammals :)
<rick_h_> ah true, mammalgate
<rick_h_> watch out, ill have to rage-quit email overr it
<_stink_> you'll get lots of retweets though
<_stink_> good trade?
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> anything for interweb popularity
<_stink_> i just refactored a bunch of code that i don't fully understand
<_stink_> if the tests all pass i can call it a day, right?
 * rick_h_ hides
<rick_h_> with tests then sweet
<_stink_> yeah they didn't pass
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> good tests
<_stink_> yeah dodged one there :P
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> That whole mammal thing was in response to one of JoDee's students claiming he couldn't answer the following question:
<cmaloney> "What is the weight of a 60kg mammal"
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> apparently the bone of contention was the student didn't understand the word "mammal"
<cmaloney> ergo the whole question was invalid
<rick_h_> logical
<brousch> The proper response is "on what planet?"
<mrgoodcat> well... to be fair, kg is not a measure of weight
<mrgoodcat> but a measure of mass
<brousch> exactly
<mrgoodcat> what brousch said
<cmaloney> And that's what she was asking
<cmaloney> Earth was assumed I believe
<cmaloney> this is a lighter-weight physics class
<cmaloney> But yes, the contention wasn't "on what planet" or what-not, but the term "mammal"
<mrgoodcat> weight is affected by volume as well (bouyancy)
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: There are students in this class that would freak out if you mentioned there would be addition or subtraction
<brousch> Ah, so in what location and in what medium?
<brousch> How do you get to college when you are afraid of addition and subtraction?
<brousch> What college is this?
<cmaloney> Apparently they have a form for that.
<cmaloney> Community college.
<brousch> ah
<brousch> Is the class "Intro to Stargazing"?
<cmaloney> No, Physical Science
<brousch> GiveCamp GR this weekend. Anyone coming over?
<cmaloney> UNfortunately no.
<cmaloney> Didn't realize it was this weekend.
<jrwren> OCC!
<cmaloney> Apparently I fail following GR stuff
<brousch> I think you really don't care ;)
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/106805492434350467729/posts.
<cmaloney> Apparnetly nobody updates that page, and conversely few folks are following it.
<painbank> \joion #rvm
<painbank> \join #rvm
<painbank> \list
<rick_h_> other way
<rick_h_>  /
<painbank> thanks… :)
<painbank> btw, rick_h_ congrats on the 3 years at canonical
<rick_h_> painbank: ty, next week but almost there
<cmaloney> there's only one reason to use a backslash and that's to escape the next character.
<cmaloney> All other uses are crap. ;)
<painbank> haha, thanks for the pro tip of hte week cmaloney
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/fossworldproblems/comments/2lkvr7/the_windows_install_discs_are_a_lot_more_fabulous/
<jrwren> !w
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-08
<rick_h_> evening, yay fireplace
<jrwren> sounds nice.
<rick_h_> yea, nice quiet time with the boy put to bed and the fire
<rick_h_> AMZ streaming fail today :(
<jrwren> all the streaming I need: http://www.twitch.tv/wcs  :)
<rick_h_> hah, is their video everyone's talking about online?
<rick_h_> the intro that made fun of gamergate?
<jrwren> no.
<jrwren> they didn't really make fun of it.
<jrwren> one of the co founders criticized it quite seriously.
<rick_h_> oh, twitter went nuts when their intro went down I figured I'd try to see what the fuss was
<jrwren> http://www.playoverwatch.com   click the one on the right.
<jrwren> its like a pixar short only cooler
<rick_h_> hah that's cool
<cmaloney> Star Crafft II tournaments?
<jrwren> cmaloney: yes. tis been my life for the past 3 yrs.
<jrwren> cmaloney: today and tomorrow are the annual "world series" if you will
<jrwren> cmaloney: i'm a fan.
<cmaloney> That's pretty awesome
<rick_h_> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/11/the-first-phone-with-android-5-0-lollipop-is-the-2014-moto-x/
 * rick_h_ keeps hitting button
<cmaloney> rick_h_: hah
<jrwren> cmaloney: the economy behind it is bigger than NHL :)
<rick_h_> damn, guess I'm not in the 'soak test'
<cmaloney> jrwren: That's not surprising, though I wouldn't think Star Craft II would be this huge
<cmaloney> Competitive videogames as a whole yes
<cmaloney> but one game? That's like people still competitively playing Quake
<jrwren> cmaloney: yeah, not sure which is which.
<jrwren> and SC2 is not as popular as it was a coupel year ago.
<jrwren> cmaloney: LoL is the one game right now.  they get 150k viewers.
<jrwren> when LoL had their finals they had more viewers than anything on television.
<cmaloney> I love the "pods" they're bein put in
<jrwren> hence the amazon buys twitch
<jrwren> sound proof booths.
<cmaloney> Yeah, this totally cinches why Amazon bought Twitch
<cmaloney> I wish they'd get rid of the NFL-like commentary
<cmaloney> that's the one thing that drives me nuts about asportball
<jrwren> well, this is the superbowl
<cmaloney> Shut. The.Fuck. up.
<jrwren> superbowl commentary usuually sucks, right?
<cmaloney> Yes.
<jrwren> but these are excelent commentators.
<jrwren> all through the season these guys are the best.
<jrwren> its just tough, cuz there are 5 of 'em, when usually there are 2
<cmaloney> They're saying the same shit that NFL commentators say
<jrwren> so the dynamics are... hahaha yeah.
<cmaloney> "I'm not sure which player will show up today"
<cmaloney> "This is a phenominal contest"
<jrwren> who said that?
<jrwren> guy on far left?
<jrwren> cmaloney: so if you are still watching, the guy talking right now, Sean aka day9, has probably done more for esports and sc2 than anyone in the world.
<jrwren> i swear there isn't usually this much talking between matches.
<cmaloney> It's because I'm watching.
<cmaloney> :)
<jrwren> this series is going to be SWEET!
<jrwren> really are 2 of the best
<jrwren> http://twistedsifter.com/2014/11/austin-light-illustrates-movie-titles-with-one-letter-removed/
<cmaloney> Christ, it's like watching Civ in real-time. :)
<cmaloney> OK, going to watch something else in the interim. :)
<jrwren> finally
<jrwren> yes, civ is a strat game.
<jrwren> this is a real time strat game :p
<jrwren> cmaloney: wtff?  new sister machine gunn   did you see CR's tweet?
<cmaloney> Didn't see the tweet but I know he's working on an EP for WTII
<cmaloney> jrwren: ^
<jrwren> wow.
<jrwren> i had no idea.
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> I wasn't aware that WTII was a thing (apparently it's the office manager from Wax Trax! restarting the Wax Trax label.
<derekv> cmaloney: looking for cmj bump?
<cmaloney> ?
<jrwren> i don't get it.
<jrwren> why WTII and not his own label?
<cmaloney> Nostalgia
<jrwren> lol
<cmaloney> The kids from the 1990s are getting into their 40s
<jrwren> FLA just joined the skinny puppy tour
<jrwren> no detroit date though :(
<cmaloney> That's a cats-sleeping-with-dogs moment
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> would be such a sweet show.
<derekv> I've been overserved tonight, not expecting anything I say to make much sense
<jrwren> derekv: where at?
<derekv> berkley front
<cmaloney> CMJ is College Music JOurnal, no?
<derekv> had to leave a shot sitting on the bar, which is, ___not___ a thing I do
<derekv> CMJ in yea, I thought about being involved in college radio
<jrwren> is that in berkley?
<cmaloney> derekv: I spent four glorious years in college radio
 * jrwren was a college dj
<cmaloney> it was one of the reasons I went to Hope: you didn't have to be in a program to be a DJ.
<derekv> jrwren: yea, it's a local haunt for me, close to my house.  Good beer selection
<jrwren> 3yrs hear.
<jrwren> here.
<jrwren> wow.
<derekv> hope?  my brother went to hope.
<jrwren> cmaloney: shit. you didn't have to be a student to be a DJ at WXOU
<cmaloney> Yeah, he mentioned it.
<derekv> I was with WMTU Houghton.  100,000 milliwatts of fucking power
<jrwren> hahahahah, sounds like WXOU.  1W
<cmaloney> jrwren: Not sure if there was anything similar at Hope. I think you had to be a student.
<cmaloney> Heh, we had a massive 1,000 watts.
<jrwren> yeah. 1kW is nice.
<jrwren> 1W on a same feq as something nearby - not cool.
<derekv> i guess the station has more power now, and it's on top of a tower on top of a hill, instead of being on a tower on top of the tallest building on campus, in a valley
<derekv> or as the alums remember when I was involved, only broadcast as FM over co-ax to the dorms
<derekv> so to listen you had to tune your tv
<jrwren> derekv: what years? cuz that sounds like some early 90s
<derekv> I was in probably 99~2000's
<derekv> the coax thing happend before I was involved, early 90s, 80s
<cmaloney> Yeah, WTHS was also Co-ax at one point
<cmaloney> though it sounded like 1980s era
<derekv> man, if i would have taken that last shot... o)o
<derekv> maybe I finally learned my limits?  probably not, probably I just by some freak thing my judgement stayed one step ahead this time
<cmaloney> you're just getting older. :)
<derekv> and that
<derekv> so old... lol
<derekv> SOO OLD
<cmaloney> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/11/grim-meathook-mining-disaster/
<derekv> oh no wtf!
<derekv> hahah this is like exactly where most of my dream's take place lately
<cmaloney> IN a burned out server room / barn?
<derekv> except I'm trying to merge someone's bad code with someone else's bad code
<derekv> yea might as well, makes perfect sense
<derekv> heh, it's jwz
<derekv> who wants bitcoin to die in a fire anyways?
<derekv> unless...
<derekv> I don't know, I don't expect whether bitcoin will go to the moon or not, whatever... I hope cyptocurrency will become a disruptive force.  Disruption in that field seems like it would be a good thing.
<derekv> I can't imagine fighting against that viewpoint unless you already had some specific dog in the fight.  For the status quo.  And, if you have some interesting argument why that's the same as the common good, I'm all ears.
<cmaloney> I don't see crypto currency as anything but the same sort of hoarding mentality and distrust of government-backed currencies that fuel gold-buying
<cmaloney> Save for gold at least is conductive. ;)
<derekv> interesting... cause I hate gold buying
<derekv> been trying update my music tastes a bit, and expand.  Normally I'm into strait electronic genres.  I think I might be into "chillwave" maybe.
<derekv> Also some old electronic genres I shunned before I like now
<derekv> Totally dig psytrance now
<derekv> "old" as in, I hated them because they where new when they where new
<derekv> cmaloney: I guess I don't expect to see cryptocurrency to go up at the cost of USD or be used a something that is more stable than USD... not at all
<cmaloney> The problem with bitcoin is eventually it needs to be converted into real currency
<cmaloney> so it's still tied to the value of USD.
<cmaloney> or whatever "real-world" currency it's converted into
<derekv> I guess my hope is that it'll be good at what it is good at, and that the overall economy will benefit from it doing a good job at what it might do a good job at.
<derekv> cmaloney: usd is not "real", no currency is "real"
<derekv> I'm sure you already know that, Just positing
<derekv> but a lot of people don't know that.
<derekv> Had someone tell me, oh sure, invest in a money that isn't real
<derekv> like I gave up a real thing for a not-real-thing
<derekv> when I clicked to have some quantity changed in one computer system in return for a quantity changed in another computer system
<cmaloney> Yeah, there's a lot of folks who don't understand fiat-currency. :)
<derekv> the "real"-ness of the USD quantity in your checking account is based on the relative stability of the value of the USD
<derekv> nobody would make such an argument if we live in Zimbabwe
<derekv> but, at the same time my investment in cryptocurrency is extremely tentative, I consider it far less stable than the USD
<derekv> Yea I didn't think about it before but I guess there is an important simularirty between investing in gold and investing in bitcoing
<derekv> both are investing in a "imaginary" idea over the imaginary idea of USD
<greg-g> all investment is imaginary
<derekv> yep
<derekv> if I really thought that the USD was going to crash, if shit was really going to hit the fan..
<derekv> if shit really hits the fan, who is going to be looking to buy gold?
<derekv> mostly, nobody
<derekv> if the USD crashes, I expect things like clean water, and booze to be valueable
<derekv> edible fat, oil... if things are looking up, maybe seeds
<derekv> who the would buy your gold, or diamonds?
<greg-g> derekv: you should read Debt: The First 5000 Years
<greg-g> you'd probably like it
<derekv> ordered.  paperback.
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> I saw him talk when he was in SF, pretty good
<derekv> i'm sure if the USD crashes, bitcoin wouldn't be a thing
<derekv> except in a few "edge case" scenario's I could probably think of
<derekv> I mean, certainly possible, but not super likely
<cmaloney> derekv: There's a PDF version and audiobook version available as well
<cmaloney> freely available
<derekv> cmaloney: already ordered, anyways, I like to have some paperbacks
<cmaloney> http://www.unwelcomeguests.net/archive/audiobooks/Debt,%20The%20First%205000%20Years/David%20Graeber%20-%20Debt,%20The%20First%205000%20Years.pdf
<cmaloney> http://www.unwelcomeguests.net/archive/audiobooks/Debt,%20The%20First%205000%20Years/
<derekv> I find I like to do a combination of ebook, real book, and audiobook
<derekv> real book being the nicest, but the other two having a lot of practical value
<cmaloney> Yeah
<greg-g> some books I can only do physically. I like to take notes/underline/"deep read" them
<cmaloney>  greg-g You're such a librarian. :)
<cmaloney> I rarely take notes on books.
<cmaloney> (which might be obvious for the amount of not remembering what I've read. :) )
<cmaloney> I never really got the habit of note-taking
<derekv> I should probably take in another discworld or two
<derekv> I liked that light reading feel, without being crappy reading
<derekv> greg-g: it must be really good, "snowcrash" is a suggested purchase now
<greg-g> :)
<derekv> i need some copies of cryptonomicon as giveaways now, can't find my copy
<derekv> baroque cycle was ... amazing.  not for everyone probably.  far cry from snowcrash.
<cmaloney> Wow, I didn't know about apt-get build-dep
<cmaloney> That's awesome
<cmaloney> Also: Good morning
<jrwren> what ya need build deps for?
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> jrwren: Was installing pygame in a virtualenv
<cmaloney> and needed the deps to compile it
<derekv> i just received an empty package from amazon.  box is like 3`x1`, nothing in it.  reminds me of a bad joke my parents would play on me at christmas when I was a little kid.
<rick_h_> lol who did you upset derekv?
<jrwren> 6hr video game movie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkLPKd-Vs8g
<derekv> rick_h_: nobody, i ordered a torque wrench, they sent me an empty box
<derekv> is there a quick way to get a sandbox around this : https://github.com/VitaliyRodnenko/geeknote so I can easily hack on it
<mrgoodcat> derekv: could run it in a lxc container
<mrgoodcat> or vagrant or something like that
<derekv> mrgoodcat: i just mean a dev sandbox
<mrgoodcat> vagrant is specifically for that
<mrgoodcat> unless i'm misunderstanding your meaning of sandbox
<derekv> looking at vagrant
<mrgoodcat> i've used vagrant at past jobs
<mrgoodcat> a lot of OSS projects use it
<derekv> cool I didn't know about it
 * mrgoodcat helping :)
<mrgoodcat> derekv: you could just install it in a virtualenv too
<mrgoodcat> which is the lighter weight version
<mrgoodcat> but isn't as sandboxed
<derekv> mrgoodcat: yea I'm looking at virtualenv now, remembering it
<derekv> mrgoodcat: i see myself using vagrant in the future, for this it seems overkill
<mrgoodcat> yea
<mrgoodcat> i just use virtualenv most of the time
<mrgoodcat> but i didn't know how sandboxed you wanted
<rick_h_> lxc ftw
<derekv> oh thats fun, i got a thing that is labeled as being a "string", but the description is "binary hash value"
<derekv> got my evernote dedup script working... sortof
<derekv> i think i'm hitting rate limits and somewhere burying the exceptions the client gives for that
<derekv> my result = doRequest is coming back as a bool =/
<derekv> it was working for a minute
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-11-09
<derekv> rate limit is greifing me
<derekv> found a bulk delete method in the api, hopefully that'll be better
<derekv> ok one thing that bugs me about python here is that to even see what the return type is of a function you need to read the code.  which involves grep half the time to find it in the first place.
<derekv> the latter is something I can lean a better way of doing I'm sure
<_stink_> all functions return a duck.
<derekv> haha _stink_
<derekv> gfd:  "NOTE: This function is not available to third party applications. Calls will result in an EDAMUserException with the error code PERMISSION_DENIED. "
<derekv> thanks, evernote
<derekv> nice API
<derekv> I have 56000 notes to delete and have to do one call for each apparently, and am rate limited
<derekv> Here it is https://github.com/DerekV/geeknote/commit/d9f270b35b970183fdbc73d8437ad198a94823be
<derekv> Now I just need to rate-limit it and let it run on my server for like a week
<derekv> got a decent grasp of this thing now, next weekend will perhaps write the feature I really wanted in the first place, true offline sync
<derekv> unless they lock out those parts of the API
<derekv> in which case its probably just time to cut bait on Evernote
<cmaloney> derekv: Didnt' know there was an Evernote API worth using
<derekv> there is one, it's implemented using Apache Thrift
<derekv> well, I just deleted about 5000 notes, and it isn't reflected on the web interface
<derekv> hopefully that is just a node sync issue
<derekv> f this, it isn't working.  says deleted, but its not deleted at all.
<derekv> maybe time to cut bait on this thing
<derekv> i liked the text search in images a lot =[
<cmaloney> Good moring
<cmaloney> morning, even
<cmaloney> derekv: Yeah, I'm in the process of moving my Evernote stuff to Tagspaces
<gamerchick02> morning
<gamerchick02> how's that going?
<cmaloney> Slowly. I haven't figured out an automated way outside of copy / pasting notes
<gamerchick02> oh gosh
<gamerchick02> i have a lot of "media" style notes (pictures, links with pictures, etc). i'm not sure if moving to a new platform would work...
<gamerchick02> oh lord i managed to miss David Hasselhoff's singing career. that was an amazingly good thing. (he's on NPR right now with a story about the fall of the Berli wall)
<derekv> the killer feature is the OCR on images ... it works.  even on handwriting.  i search for whiteboard sessions all the time
<gamerchick02> really? cool!!
<derekv> yea, that's the one thing that sold me on evernote
<gamerchick02> Tagspaces or Evernote? i've not tried the OCR in Evernote.
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Most Americans missed David Hasselhoff's singing career
<cmaloney> evernote's OCR happens automatically
<derekv> evernote
<cmaloney> Tagspaces is just a dumb container for files
<gamerchick02> ah
<gamerchick02> so tagspaces is like a desktop wiki kind of?
<derekv> google drive has image OCR, but I haven't tried it
<derekv> not sure about dropbox
<gamerchick02> nice
<cmaloney> Killer feature for Tagspaces is it makes it pretty easy to create new text files
<cmaloney> which I can grep through without a problem
<derekv> I used org-mode for a while.  Great if you always have your laptop handy.  text only.
<derekv> conceptually, I really like camlistore
<derekv> if camlistor works well, it'd be worth purchasing software for OCR or sending images to an OCR service
<gamerchick02> cool. i've not done a lot with ocr
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Tagspaces is more of a file-bvased system for storing text files
<cmaloney> it has a filename convention that allows it to support tagging
<gamerchick02> oh cool.
<gamerchick02> i'll probably keep evernote... :-P
<gamerchick02> it doesn't allow images, i take it?
<cmaloney> Iot does, but there's no searching outside of tagging
<gamerchick02> ok
<cmaloney> (for images, text is just fine)
<cmaloney> I was hoping Geeknote might have some way to copy out text, but it seems just as limited as the web client
<derekv> cmaloney: I'm hacking on geeknote now.  It's very limited ... it was mostly developed for some dudes who want to, for some strange reason, upload all their log files and share via evernote
<jrwren> that is super weird.
<jrwren> derekv: have they not heard of ELK ?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-02
<cmaloney> We'll be starting the meeting in 15 minutes
<cmaloney> What meeting, you might be asking? :)
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/920/detail/
<cmaloney> OK, let's get started
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/920/detail/
<cmaloney> ^ Agenda for the meeting
<cmaloney> Can I get a quick show of hands on who all is here?
<cmaloney> OK. Well, if you show up later on please feel free to pipe up and say "howdy"
<cmaloney> First agenda item: 15.10 release
<cmaloney> Hope everyone is enjoying the new release
<cmaloney> I'm not sure if anyone did a release party but if you did please send some photos so we can post them up on the site
<cmaloney> Next item: Ubuntu Online Summit
<cmaloney> Nov. 3-5 there's the Ubuntu Online Summit
<cmaloney> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/09/13/ubuntu-online-summit-dates-3-5-november-2015/
<cmaloney> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1511
<cmaloney> So if you're inclined feel free to follow the progress there.
<cmaloney> Anything anyone else would like to bring up?
<cmaloney> Weather? State of Linux?
<cmaloney> Let me tell you about my character...
<cmaloney> I am the very model of a modern Major-General,
<cmaloney> I've information vegetable, animal, and mineral,
<cmaloney> I know the kings of England, and I quote the fights historical
<cmaloney> From Marathon to Waterloo, in order categorical;
<cmaloney> I'm very well acquainted, too, with matters mathematical,
<cmaloney> I understand equations, both the simple and quadratical,
<cmaloney> About binomial theorem I'm teeming with a lot o' news,
<cmaloney> With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse.
<cmaloney> I'm very good at integral and differential calculus;
<cmaloney> I know the scientific names of beings animalculous:
<cmaloney> In short, in matters vegetable, animal, and mineral,
<cmaloney> I am the very model of a modern Major-General.
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> cmaloney: rough night?
<cmaloney> Nah, talking to onesself is perfectly normal. :)
<rick_h__> hah
<_stink_> here!
<_stink_> :P
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h__> morning
<brousch> Getting antsy about moving to the new job. Only 2 weeks to go!
<rick_h__> woo!
<rick_h__> I always hate that transfer time
<_stink_> same here, mostly because you have to actually write docs
<_stink_> :P
<rick_h__> hah
<brousch> trudat
<brousch> I had a good job description written up for my replacement, but now they've decided to split the job
<brousch> Hm, what's a good title for this job: "In this role you will provide support for the company’s existing ERP and other software systems while implementing the transition to new ones.
<brousch> "
<cmaloney> brousch: Two more weeks?
<cmaloney> That's generous
<brousch> Yes
<brousch> I gave them 4
<cmaloney> wow
<cmaloney> Most I've ever given was two
<cmaloney> That usually is more than enough
<cmaloney> and gets awkward after week one
<brousch> I have 15 years of hoarded knowledge to pass on
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<_stink_> anyone else getting intermittent failures on the normal ubuntu package repos?
<_stink_> oh wait
<_stink_> the new one just came out didn't it
<_stink_> maybe they are getting hammered
<brousch> The devs or the servers?
<cmaloney> OK, this is irritating
<cmaloney> Wanted to check in on librefm
<cmaloney> said the irc server was irc.gnu.org
<cmaloney> Thought that was a separate server network
<cmaloney> so I tried connecting to it
<cmaloney> connected me to asimov.freenode.net
<cmaloney> so irc.gnu.org is an alias for freenode.net
<cmaloney> even on IRC they're cuckoo for gnu labeling.
<_stink_> brousch++
<greg-g> brousch: both
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-03
<cmaloney> Apparently everything is getting a reboot now
<cmaloney> Gretest American Hero
<cmaloney> Soundgarden
<cmaloney> OS/2
<rick_h__> hah
<jcastro> did someone say os/2?
<cmaloney> Let's do the OS/2 WARP AGAIN!
<cscheib> I bet jcastro still has his OS/2 Warp with original packaging
<cmaloney> heh
<cscheib> I'm not even joking
<cscheib> heh
<jcastro> I do
<jcastro> blue spine!
<cscheib> see?
<cscheib> I don't think I've ever used OS/2 knowingly
<cscheib> obviously it was on ATMs and such for a while
<cmaloney> I've only used it peripherally
<cmaloney> stuff for work on one machine that was brought in by some other third party
<jrwren> i loved os2 for a brief period.
<jcastro> it is 73 degrees outside
<jcastro> it is november 3rd.
<greg-g> cmaloney: not CC, but, post-rock with horns: https://fractalpattern.bandcamp.com/album/no-hope-but-mt-hope
<greg-g> as in, brass instruments
<greg-g> I'm liking so far
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-04
<rick_h__> jcastro: that's ok, it'll snow this weekend just because it can
<rick_h__> ok, so not snow...but more typical late fall stuff
<jrwren> global warming!
<greg-g> global weirding
<cmaloney> greg-g: Will check it out
<cmaloney> unrelated: Good morning
<rick_h__> morning
<_stink_> yo
<brousch> Oh sure, my new job starts in 12 days and now rick_h__  wants Python devs ;)
<jrwren> brousch: its a SWEET project too.
<jrwren> brousch: its almost one of those once in a lifetime opportunities to be part of something special.
<jrwren> almost... :p
<brousch> Ah well, after a few years at this new job I'll be a whole new level of developer
<brousch> Working with a team of devs better than I am
<jrwren> brousch: I hear that.
 * jgransden rethinks diving into c++ and cracks open a python book :)
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2015/11/04/excel-and-sylk-files/
<_stink_> haha
<jrwren> greg-g: alan shore your schadenfreude
<jrwren> "Shadenfreude. From the German words, Schaden and Freude, damage and joy. It means to take spiteful, malicious delight in the misfortune of others. We used to dismiss this as simply an ugly side of human nature, but it is much much more than that. Recently a Stanford professor actually captured Schadenfreude on a brain scan. It's a physiological medical phenomenon. When we see others fall it sometimes
<jrwren>  causes a chemical to be released in the dorsal striatum of the brain which actually causes us to feel pleasure. If you watch the news or read the papers, which of course you don't because the Judge said not to, but if you did, you would see the undeniable delicious joy of the media and the public over Kelly Nolan's plight. I have no doubt that you want Kelly Nolan to be punished. She married for mone
<jrwren> y, she had an affair, she carried on naked in the pool with her boyfriend. She's cold, materialistic, unlikable, and it might bring you all pleasure to see her go to jail. But as for evidence to establish that she committed a murder beyond all reasonable doubt? It just isn't there. The only possible route to a guilty verdict here is Schadenfreude. "
<jrwren> oops
<cmaloney> What the hell was that? :)
<jrwren> alan shore on schadenfreude
<jrwren> greg-g was making fun of my comcast.
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> enjoy your data caps
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ZJUAAkdys
<greg-g> I saw it coming and switch a while ago
<cmaloney> Hey, you can pay $35 for unlimited
<cmaloney> and then another for unlimited unlimited
<jrwren> I'm going to switch to business class
<greg-g> plus, sonic.net is rolling out FTTH in my area, the more people with their DSL service the more likely that area gets FTTH
<cmaloney> I'm sure you'll be able to bundle your unlimiteds together
<greg-g> "Get all 3 Unlimiteds for just $199 extra per month!"
<greg-g> yeah, fuck that shit, not what I want to support in the world of "money == votes"
<cmaloney> Well, in the "you're costing us money in fulfilling our promises" business model
<cmaloney> see also: Microsoft One Drive
<cmaloney> apparently unlimited != 75TB
<greg-g> heh, yeah
<jrwren> i get as fast or faster than some folks I know with FTTH. :p
<cmaloney> Yes, but there's a huge difference between fiber and cable
<jrwren> money == votes - isn't that the definition of the free market? :p
<cmaloney> Comcast can't handle their fiber.
<jrwren> huh?
<cmaloney> Tried a pun
<cmaloney> not sure if pun worked or not
<greg-g> they weren't regular?
<rick_h__>  moar fiber!
<rick_h__> cmaloney: chc tonight?
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Planning on it
<cmaloney> you?
<rick_h__> yea should be down tonight
<cmaloney> Awesome!
<jrwren> So... I got my first CherryMX KB yesterday. They are reds.
<jrwren> They are not as clicky as the ALPS that I'm used to.
<jrwren> I still like it, but not as much as I thought I would.
<rick_h__> booo reds
<rick_h__> clear are my fav atm
<rick_h__> jrwren: let's trade my shirts for a keyboard with clears at chc :)
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> rick_h__: that is doable. What time are you going to be out there?
<rick_h__> jrwren: 8pm
<cscheib> I got a Razer keyboard that has the equivalent of I think Browns in it... I quite like it
<jrwren> rick_h__: i'll probably be able to make it by 9ish.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Doubly awesome
<brousch> One of the guys at work came across this Modustri (my new job) article in a business magazine http://mibiz.com/item/23016-modustri%E2%80%99s-capital-raise-leads-to-partnership-with-caterpillar . Now I'm  getting ribbed for being "top-tier talent"
<_stink_> better start wearing a suit
<brousch> No way. You see what CEO is wearing?
<brousch> No more khakis for me!
<jrwren> brousch: not sure if that counts as getting ribbed.
<jrwren> brousch: its like trying to rib michael jordan for being the best ever. :p
<brousch> It's all in how you say it
<_stink_> "oooOOOOOhhh brousch, look, your new place only hires TOP TIER TALENT, ehhhhHH??"
<_stink_> like that?
<brousch> See, _stink_ understands
<jrwren> oh brousch... you are actually trying to better yourself.
<jrwren> oh no!
<jrwren> whoever is ribbing you sounds like the kind of person who would tease and alcolholic for not drinking, or another addict for not smoking crack.
<brousch> Very likely
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Jos%C3%A9Cazalon/posts <- Wants to join CHC community
<cmaloney> Am thinking he's not serious.
<brousch> You cannot reject him. What if he's real? You will have alienated someone awesome.
<cmaloney> Like all of the coffee sellers that wanted to join the community. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-05
<rick_h__> cmaloney: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tex-yoda
<rick_h__> have to sign in to see it :(
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<jgransden> anyone here familiar with sphinx and rst?
<jgransden> i cannot seem to figure out how to have it give me a backslash character
<jgransden> if i escape it with another \ it will give me a | in my html output
<jrwren> a tiny bit.
<cmaloney> Sphinx and RST are a real pain in the ass
<jgransden> ha.. gotta use 3 \.. apperently like sed
<cmaloney> yeah
<jgransden> so \\\ gives me one \
<jgransden> i spent far too much time figuring that out
<jgransden> i spent far too much time figuring that out
<cmaloney> We use Sphix and RST here at work (Python shop) and every time it is frustrating
<jrwren> that is weird
<jrwren> sounds like a double escape, but it shouldn't be.
<cmaloney> In "feeling old" news, Queensryche Empire was released 25 years ago
<cmaloney> not sure of exact date
<jgransden> i remember that comming out.
<jgransden> i liked me some queensryche back in the day
<cmaloney> Same
<jgransden> most of the newer stuff is crap, though i though opperation mindcrime 2 was ok
<cmaloney> I didn't like OM:2
<cmaloney> Felt unnecessary
<cmaloney> Returned a defective disc and never picked it up again
<cmaloney> Didn't need a follow-up that Nikki got out, was still discouraged, decided to kill Doctor X, succeeded, and was still a fucked up little man
<jgransden> i just liked that the music was more like their old prog-rock stuff, less like their new shit-rock stuff
<jgransden> but the album after went right back to shit-rock
<cmaloney> Promised land was their last solid album
<cmaloney> Hear in the Now... was passable.
<jgransden> i diddnt really like either of those. But i think those came out when i was in my hardcore/metalcore days, so my perception was askew then
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-06
<Scary_Guy> greetings, it's about as idle in here as it is in #mugorg, but it's early.  the rain is nice at least
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's quite nice to have a T-storm blow through in the morning
<cmaloney> though I'm hoping it pauses for a bot
<cmaloney> bit
<cmaloney> have to take my father-in-law to the doctor's office for his semi-annual head patting
<Scary_Guy> not fun to drive in, although I'll take it over driving east into the sun any day
<cmaloney> No doub
<cmaloney> t
<Scary_Guy> yeah I should probably go for a checkup myself.  already sick though so at this point I'll just be giving someone money to tell me I'm sick
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Hopefully it's nothing too bad
<Scary_Guy> pretty sure it's bronchitis, or at least that's what it started as in the beginning of the week, it's moving toward a full on cold at this point
<Scary_Guy> throat is oddly not soar, which is nice
<Scary_Guy> sore*
<Scary_Guy> anyway, hopefully I kick it by Tuesday
<cmaloney> Yeah, here's hoping
<rick_h__> I was hoping to get the leaves raked before the rain fell
<rick_h__> doh
<_stink_> anyone else having problems with the main archive.ubuntu.com repo for 14.04?
<_stink_> i get failed to fetch all over the place when i try to apt-get update.
<widox> _stink_:  just now got fails all over *.ubuntu for 14.10
<_stink_> can i take solace in your fails?
<brousch> No. Embrace your rage. visit a local Canonical employee and let him know how you feel in person
<_stink_> you know it might be aptitude
<_stink_> if i apt-get update it's fine
<_stink_> if i use aptitude
<_stink_> is all brokened
<_stink_> all the local canonical employees are out of the country half of the time :P
<jcastro> and also the mirrors are working fine it's all your fault
<jcastro> hmm, is the OU mirror still an outdated pos?
<_stink_> i love aptitude, but maybe it's time for a breakup
<brousch> I didn't realize aptitude was still a thing
<brousch> I thought it died when apt-get absorbed all of its features
<mrgoodcat_> i thought apt-get was just a front end for aptitude and you actually needed to have it installed
<mrgoodcat_> maybe not
<_stink_> brousch: don't disparage my dearest love
<cscheib> jcastro: is no one maintaining your/Ken's mirror any more? heh
<jcastro> I don't know what happened to the guy who came after me
<jcastro> but like, unless the disks got full, which I doubt, it was just a cron job using the exact same scripts as everyone else
<jcastro> I would expect it to either run perfectly or be totally broken, not in a half-state
<jcastro> though really I set that up in a pre-archive being CDNed world
<cscheib> yea
<greg-g> this article is making the rounds: http://time.com/4101340/dea-medical-marijuana-joke/  why don't journalists, I don't know, do any research and cite the many more than zero studies that show using whole plant (nug) marijuana is a useful medicine?
<greg-g> morning (still for me) rant
<cmaloney> greg-g: Because 1) reporting is expensive, so they hire freelance writers to reword published studies, and 2) research is hard and expensive (see #1)
<cmaloney> which is why your newspaper is mostly Reuters and AP reprints
<cmaloney> Oh, and C) Because the public can't tell the difference between real reporting and ad-copy.
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> my toes are still cold after the low of 37 this morning
<greg-g> these CA houses aren't made for this
<brousch> What, no hemp socks?
<greg-g> heh, which reminds me:
<greg-g> 05:51 <    greg-g> uh, this is my neighbor: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9OVom73NNc
<greg-g> 05:52 <    greg-g> he no longer does that work, which is a whole story in and of itself
<greg-g> 05:52 <    greg-g> Full documentary at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owjmv3hV-a8
<The_Machine> hello
<cmaloney> howdy
<The_Machine> I'll be back again; date night is a 'go' apparently
<The_Machine> farewell
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-07
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> Paypal: Light 'em up! Enjoy great holiday offers from candles to cookware.
<cmaloney> Uh huh
<Scary_Guy> http://www.thepoke.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/november-fuck-off-HR-1-1024x785.jpg
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-11-08
<Scary_Guy> does anyone here use weechat as their IRC client?
<Scary_Guy> and here's where it gets obscure (more so than a specific client and IRC in general) anyone tried to relay to the android app on f-droid?
<cmaloney> I use Weechat
<tony-smlr> SMLR Live: E166/167 (11/08/2015) Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4cn0S9gKyQ
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
 * greg-g coughs
<greg-g> stupid sickness
<_stink_> i also have that
<_stink_> the stupid sickness
<_stink_> also called
<_stink_> the herp
<greg-g> ....
<_stink_> or the derp
<cmaloney> I really feel bad for those who have the herp. The Herpees.
<cmaloney> and the derpees.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-07
<brousch__> jrwren: It was run by local people. I don't think they would be known outside of GR
<brousch__> 143 voluntters, 15 non-profits
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> We'll get started with the meeting shortly
<cmaloney> Can I get a show of hands for anyone who is here for the meeting?
<cmaloney> OK
<cmaloney> Meeting details are available here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/1042/detail/
<cmaloney> First topic: Ubuntu Online Summit is going to happen
<cmaloney> 15-16 November 2016
<cmaloney> Details at http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<cmaloney> Any questions?
<cmaloney> OK, moving on then
<cmaloney> That's pretty much all I have at the moment
<cmaloney> We have one more meeting in December
<cmaloney> and frankly, I think that will be the last scheduled meeting
<cmaloney> Any objections to this plan?
<cmaloney> Didn't think so.
<jrwren> I missed it ;{
<cmaloney> No worries. You didn't miss much
<Scary_Guy> I was going to suggest that scheduled meetings be put off since no one shows, then I finished reading the backlog
<Scary_Guy> an unfortunate but wise choice
<cmaloney> mkrn
<cmaloney> or rather, morning
<cmaloney> Is github slow for anyone else?
<greg-g> only 46 more hours. only 46 more hours. only 46 more hours.
<jrwren> i almost said until what?
<jrwren> lol.
<greg-g> until I know the outcome of the election, ish
<greg-g> at least presidential, probably not all of my local issues
<jrwren> greg-g: no on 60! :p
<greg-g> 60?
<jrwren> greg-g: proposal 60.  the condomn thing.
<greg-g> oh yeah, forgot, yeah, no on that
 * greg-g looked at his mail in ballot to confirm
<jrwren> greg-g: lol. I just heard about it this morning.
<cmaloney> Um...
<cmaloney> Wouldn't that be something for OSHA, not state law?
<greg-g> welcome to california?
<greg-g> we have a state prop about everything
<greg-g> https://www.predictit.org/Contract/4115/Will-Clinton-or-Trump-concede-the-presidential-election-by-November-9#data
<cmaloney> What hte hell?
<greg-g> there's a market for everything
<cmaloney> Apparently.
<greg-g> and yeah, I fear it won't be over on Wed
<cmaloney> Though that's not a market as much as "betting"
<cmaloney> Oh this will be hanging chads all over again
<cmaloney> poor chad.
<cmaloney> unless there's a decisive and complete annihilation
<cmaloney> But this is 2016. We don't get nice things.
<greg-g> no shit
<Scary_Guy> fuck Chad :p
<Scary_Guy> https://www.reddit.com/r/fuckchad/
<cmaloney> Uploading the latest Open Metalcast
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-08
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23444760/
<cmaloney> Recruiter asked me if I knew of anyone who might be interested in this position
<cmaloney> I told him "Not to my knowledge, although that would be an awesome position for someone from 2000."
<cmaloney> They want someone to contract for 6-12 months to see if they'll be a good fit
<cmaloney> with travel to client sites in Illinois, Missouri and Virginia
<cmaloney> at up to $35 / hr
<Scary_Guy> oh wow, $35 an hour?  where to I sign up to get all that loot!?
<Scary_Guy> oops, forgot this /scarcasm tag
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> hey, for someone with little experience and no degree, that might be a good deal.
<jrwren> We are all just getting old so we forget what it is like to have little experience and/or no degree
<wolfger> Hey ya'll!
<wolfger> Back from KY
<wolfger> just in time to go vote
<_stink_> welcome back!
<cmaloney> jrwren: possibly
<jrwren> whoa... https://www.wallabag.org  someone took bookie to the next level.
<cmaloney> wallabag uses a large number of PHP libraries in order to function. These libraries must be installed with a tool called Composer. You need to install it if you have not already done so and be sure to use the 1.2 version (if you already have Composer, run a composer selfupdate).
<cmaloney> https://room101music.bandcamp.com/track/terrorball <- Today's theme.
<jrwren> cmaloney: lol
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/Culture_Czar/status/795678934641868800
<jrwren> yes, that took longer than I thought
<jrwren> now that I think of it. it is my first time voting a presidential election in a big city. last election I was still in small town.
<greg-g> jrwren: wait, which big city?
<jrwren> Ann Arbor ;)
<cmaloney> jrwren:  is student voting
<jrwren> might have been a few students there, yes.
<cmaloney> wonder how much of it ...
<cmaloney> stupid keyboard didn't catch up
<jrwren> none living in campus housing, but the apt just a couple blocks away are in my precinct and mostly students
<jrwren> but the crowd in line did not seem particularly young
<cmaloney> non-trad students. ;)
<greg-g> :)
<brousch__> OMG I have some Python code in production
<cmaloney> commence to freaking out
<jrwren> brousch__: inconcievable.
<jrwren> wow... spelling. lol. sorry
<brousch__> Just 10 days shy of my 1 year anniversary here
<cmaloney> coolness
<brousch__> Next up : Android
<cmaloney> https://meet.jit.si/mug20161108
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-09
<cmaloney> morning
<brousch__> For now
<rick_h> the world hasn't ended yet has it?
<jrwren> this is it. this is the end
<cmaloney> gutted
<rick_h> you know, I leave the country for 2 weeks... :P
<cmaloney> rick_h: Stop doing that
<cmaloney> We need Rick's rants. :)
<cmaloney> and your disapproving gaze
<_stink_> yes, put that on posters
<greg-g> I don't play metal much anymore, but today is a new day, so I'm listening to Metal Detector on SomaFM
<cmaloney> greg-g: OMC is fresh as well
<greg-g> cmaloney: yeah, I need to do that as well
<cmaloney> The song by Room 101 is especially apropos
<Scary_Guy> soma is good stuff
<Scary_Guy> although I could do with less station ID bumps
<Scary_Guy> although I suppose it's better than the german commercials on laut.fm
<cmaloney> Yeah, Soma.fm is pretty awesome.
<cmaloney> and yes, Klangwelt radio commercials in German are pretty... strange
<cmaloney> Especially Gernam eBay commercials.
<Scary_Guy> i hate the mcdonalds ones.  you do klangwelt?  awesome
<cmaloney> From time to time
<cmaloney> had to figure out how to get around the country-blocking they put in place.
<Scary_Guy> they put country blocking in place?  I've never run into that like ever
<cmaloney> It happened because I was using the station via TuneIn (on my Squeezebox)
<cmaloney> so I had to find a different link
<Scary_Guy> oh, I just load it up in NCMPCPP
<Scary_Guy> on android I use ServStream
<cmaloney> Right
<Scary_Guy> tunein is nice for the directory options though.  it's how I found out about radio suspekt when that was a thing.  then that went kaput and I looked at what else laut.fm had to offer
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-10
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> I found what "SEO" is going under nowadays:
<cmaloney> "Referral Marketing Automation"
<cmaloney> Well, not SEO specifically
<cmaloney> greg-g: You'll be interested to note that the ccbot wasn't in the #creativecommons channel for the past few days
<cmaloney> I wasn't sure if I was connected to the channel or not.
<cmaloney> (ccbot = slack bridge)
<greg-g> of course
<greg-g> cmaloney: I'm not surprised
<cmaloney> That's sad.
<greg-g> yup
<greg-g> I'm also a complete cynic now
<greg-g> because the world made me this way, thanks world
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> http://www.erasmatazz.com/personal/politics/the-american-century-is.html
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-11
<brousch__> @cmaloney Interesting blog post - Left Behind. I've experienced some of the same pain.
<cmaloney> brousch__: Thank you. I think we all have at some point.
<cmaloney> I got a nice note from another developer telling me to not give up. :)
<brousch__> That's one of the reasons I left my last job. There was no chance to advance skills there.
<cmaloney> She's just getting started and had some tips on what I can do.
<cmaloney> That's smart
<cmaloney> I posted that one job earlier this week that was C++ / Java with SVN
<cmaloney> and I told the recruiter that it was a great job for someone from 2000
<brousch__> heh
<cmaloney> He asked me more about it
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23459030/
<cmaloney> so I told him what I found was wrong with it
<brousch__> I think you explained it well
<brousch__> Although Java is still used a lot
<brousch__> Just not by cool people
<cmaloney> Yeah, but there's plenty of places that are migrating off of it
<jrwren> it is still one of googles 5-6 langs
<brousch__> Also Android
<cmaloney> Right, and I'm not saying that they're bad languages or somehow akin to using FORTH or COBOL
<cmaloney> they're just not what companies use if they're making new things (unless you're doing Embedded)
<cmaloney> and B2B != Embedded
<jrwren> but... but... google!
<cmaloney> Put the coconut headphones down; no planes are coming.
<jrwren> lol
<brousch__> I still think Javacript is key to making you most marketable with the least effort
<brousch__> Although I've seen a lot of database jobs lately too. Everyone has a bunch of relational databases that need care and feeding.
<brousch__> In a company of 25 people, we have 1 guy whose sole job is data wrangling. He uses Perl
<cmaloney> A lot of what I've seen online for Python jobs are "Full-stack developers" and DevOps sysadmin
<cmaloney> morn
<rick_h> afternoon
<cmaloney> Still? :)
<rick_h> yea, one more day
<cmaloney>  Hoping you have safe travels back home
<cmaloney> we miss you. :)
<brousch__> Huh, first job post I've seen with Jython as a desired skill
<cmaloney> Wonder what left
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-12
<brousch__> Oh helz yeah, I moved back to my 17" MBP. So much screen on my lap.
<cmaloney> nice
<jrwren> WOOT!!!
<jrwren> bug fixed!  https://bz.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=60330
<_stink_> o/o/o/
<jrwren> yeah, so happy.
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> jrwren: nice catch
<cmaloney> and glad it was fixed
<cmaloney> Although it is still showing up as new so nobody knows it was fixed
<jrwren> cmaloney: someone knows. it was discussed in httpd-dev
<cmaloney> Very cool
<jrwren> cmaloney: next step is backport to trusty, xenial, and yakkety packages. You can put it in your ubuntu-us-mi report if you like.
<cmaloney> report?
<jrwren> i have no idea.
<jrwren> ;]
<cmaloney> We're unverified now. Report? :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-11-13
<cmaloney> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-06
<Scary_Guy> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/50/LinuxWasch3.jpg Install Linux onto your washing machine
<greg-g> all of my interests! linux, wikipedia, and uh... doing laundry ;)
<rick_h> lol
<cmaloney> Wikimachine Wash, Rinse, and Reload.
<rick_h> man, today is just not looking up
<rick_h> comcast goes boom, bike shipment delayed
<jrwren> is it only comcast or is it bigger on internet?
<jrwren> http://downdetector.com  maybe wider?
<rick_h> jrwren: so rumor is level 3
<rick_h> jrwren: moved to my verizon mifi and back to decent working setup
<jrwren> thanks rick_h
<rick_h> jrwren: it's funny though, it's not a total blackout, but really laggy dns, etc. pages load, but 4min later
<rick_h> I thought my laptop was acting up all morning before someone else thought jujucharms.com was down
<jrwren> same here.
<jrwren> earlier morning was fine for me, but the last couple hours have been WTF?
<jrwren> not that i've been online much. I've been mostly head down coding, so I haven't noticed.
<greg-g> yeah, our traffic team is dealing with that right now :/
<rick_h> greg-g: ouch
<greg-g> well, responding to issues
<rick_h> yea, 1pm it started getting really bad but I had my nest cam complaining about some issues earlier makes me wonder.
<cmaloney> probably a squirrel issue
<cmaloney> BTW: if y'all are looking for coloring book materials for youngsters here's an excellent PDF: https://www.peppercarrot.com/en/article428/my-full-inktober-in-a-pdf
<jrwren> looks good for older kids too
<rick_h> jrwren: your interwebs improved?
<jrwren> no.
<jrwren> i've never ehard of peper and carrot but the artwork on the webcomic is beautiful.
<cmaloney> I'll tell the author. :) Thank you.
 * cmaloney helps with the comic and some of the stories
<jrwren> I read the most recent, and didn't get it, then read the first and laughed. It looks very cute.
<cmaloney> Yeah, they build a little bit off of each other
<cmaloney> The most recent one was the third of a series
<cmaloney> (not a great on-ramp)
<jrwren> its all good. I'll read 'em all eventually, maybe with child.
<cmaloney> Cool deal.
<cmaloney> If she gets some ideas she can also contribute them
<cmaloney> It's all CC-BY and the author loves fan art
 * cmaloney has been working on the Wiki for the backstory
<rick_h> jrwren: seems better here. No longer getting 60% packet loss
<jrwren> rick_h: same. things are good now
<brousch> Wasn't my fault!
<brousch> Level3 had a "configuration error"
<jrwren> rick_h: is this a revved version of the thing you gave me?
<greg-g> brousch: linky?
<rick_h> jrwren: probably
<jrwren> whoa.  I meant to paste http://www.tomshardware.com/news/tex-yoda-ii-mechanical-keyboard-trackpoint,34645.html
<jrwren> did it now show up?
<brousch> http://mashable.com/2017/11/06/internet-is-down/#OeaaI8mzxOqw
<greg-g> jrwren: that's a sexy keyboard
<greg-g> brousch: ugh, reporting without links to primary sources
 * greg-g looks for l3's status/outage page
<brousch> No one cites sources any more. You just make stuff up and everyone believes you.
<greg-g> not on wikipedia!
<greg-g> actually, I bet there's a good article about it already on WP
<greg-g> meh, maybe not notable enough of an event
<jrwren> greg-g: want it? I'll mail it to you.
<greg-g> the keyboard?!
<greg-g> jrwren: ^
<jrwren> greg-g: yes, rick_h gave it to me yrs ago. i never used it. I need to pass it on
<jrwren> this is the mark I not the II
<greg-g> jrwren: I can't justify having another one. I am a kinesis freak now at home
<greg-g> jrwren: thank you though!
<greg-g> lol, Rowan in the bathroom: "Get out of my penis! Get out of my penis!" (he's just peeing and having fun, nothing wrong)
<greg-g> #workfromhomelife
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-07
<jrwren> lol
<rick_h> morning
<greg-g> morn
<rick_h> early for you isn't it greg-g ? rough night?
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> anyone available to repro an ubuntu bug with me? 17.10 GNU Find has a bug that wasn't there in previous versions.  use this `-printf "%T+ %p\n"` with find and it will overflow and core dump.
<rick_h> wow, 10 and 12GB disks https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-failure-rates-q3-2017/
<jrwren> its pretty terrible:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/1730696
<jrwren> plz upvote ^
 * rick_h says it affects me
<jrwren> yay!
<rick_h> though I can't recall the last time I used find heh
<cmaloney> That's just sad.
<jrwren> rick is all cloud now!
<jrwren> no need for coreutils.
<rick_h> no, I think I just grep **/*.py and such
<rick_h> never really been a big find user
<jrwren> ah, its a great tool to know. much different than ls.
<rick_h> yea, the few times I've used it I think I had to google around for various "find files > 1mb not thouched in last 200 days" or the like
<rick_h> just not often I have a call for that type of work
<jrwren> hahaaha, yup.
<cmaloney> Added that it affects me as well
<jrwren> right.
<jrwren> YAY!  thanks!
<cmaloney> np
<cmaloney> (even tough I had to create a LXC container for 17.10 because I'm still on 14.04. :)
<jrwren> honestly, my cloud comment was 1/2 serious. When things are in containers you don't have those kind of system admin tasks anymore.
<jrwren> cmaloney: whoa! old school!
<jrwren> cmaloney: thanks for creating the container.
<cmaloney> np. It's quick. ;)
<cmaloney> and now it's gone. :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, sysadmin under cloud tends to be "There's a problem with the container. Just shoot it in the head and build another one"
<jrwren> yup and don't write services that write files because the local filesystem will get destroyed and recreated by that container manager system at any time
<cmaloney> Pretty much
<greg-g> rick_h: well, babies and DST and all :)
<rick_h> greg-g: heh true true
<rick_h> My wife was fussing at the dog "it's not time for dinner!" and had to remind her "3 days ago it was..."
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Pixel has been gradually making the switch
<rick_h> heh, always fun for animals to remind us we people are strange and always forcing order on top of things where it doesn't belong
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-08
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> morn
<jrwren> Good morning.
<mrgoodcat> good afternoon
<mrgoodcat> see you guys at CHC tonight
<cmaloney> Awesomesauce
<cmaloney> I'll be there.
<rick_h> parent/teach conf tonight so no CHC for me
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-09
<cmaloney> rick_h: No worries
<cmaloney> Hopefully they're stress-free and uneventful
<rick_h> Heh, really right now we're waiting for our 7pm slot.
<cmaloney> Lovely. They're over. :)
<cmaloney> Well, apparently JoDee's Nexus 5X is stuck in boot loop mode
<Scary_Guy> that sucks, but sounds like it's up my ally.  has it been modified at all?
<cmaloney> no
<Scary_Guy> well that's slightly annoying, they local?  I'd be happy to take a look at it
<Scary_Guy> at least it isn't a solid brick which is very promising.  should be able to get into fastboot/recovery and fix whatever is causing it
<cmaloney> It's not allowing any recovery
<cmaloney> LG is going to do a fix, but it'll take 2 weeks. :(
<Scary_Guy> I'm surprised they don't just swap it out then, assuming everything is backed up
<cmaloney> Nice; they're not giving me shipping labels to send it back
<cmaloney> great fucking service.
<Scary_Guy> oh, I assumed it was already on its way.  have you tried throwing it into download mode?  or is that nobueno too?
<cmaloney> The damn thing won't get past fast-boot
<greg-g> Carrie's Nexus 5 was run over 2 days ago. Still works(!!!!), but the screen is shattered to all hell.
<cmaloney> even in recovery mode
<Scary_Guy> but will it get to fastboot?
<cmaloney> it loops
<Scary_Guy> that sucks, well wish I could think of something else then but I'm sure you're just as capable as I am with fixing a phone
<cmaloney> my favorite is the "you should enable developer mode in order to have more options"
<cmaloney> so essentially I need a time machine
<Scary_Guy> that only works if the thing actually boots into the OS though
<cmaloney> Right
<cmaloney> Which it isn't
<Scary_Guy> I mean you can't ADB into it if you can't get into the OS, so it wouldn't matter if you had
<cmaloney> And I have another Nexus 5X phone for my own phone
<cmaloney> So I'm just waiting for this to happen on this phone. :-/
<Scary_Guy> they are nice phones, but I think I did hear about this being an issue after a while
<rick_h> cmaloney: ouch, I had a cowoker have their 5x do that recently
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's a known fucking issue
<cmaloney> the internet is littered with the bodies of those who got suckered.
<cmaloney> Though I can't complain: they seem like they'll repair it for free
<cmaloney> but it seems like it should be a recall and not a "whoops"
<Scary_Guy> yeah, it just takes two weeks to do so apparently.
<cmaloney> They have to replace the motherboard
<cmaloney> but companies like to do that whole "ride it out" bullshit
<cmaloney> instead of actually fixing the fucking problem proactively
<cmaloney> And this is why I will never buy a premium phone ever
<cmaloney> not if you're going to do this whole "build an expensive phone but cheap out every step of the way.
<Scary_Guy> I get premium phones, but last generation premium phones.  This Nexus 6 I have is great and was cheap off a friend of mine who upgraded to a 6p.  He just got the new Pixel 2 XL and I'm still rockin' this beast
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-10
<shakes809> cmaloney: came across this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhffS08IbZg&feature=youtu.be and is open for people to use however they would like: https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2797468?hl=en
<shakes809> You said that finding music was difficult, maybe another avenue you have / haven't looked into?
<cmaloney> Not following the line of thinking
<shakes809> You still do the metal cast, correct?
<cmaloney> Oh yeah
<cmaloney> Actually I have a lot of music now
<shakes809> you said a while back that you were looking for new music and that it was hard to find some with the creative commons licensing
<shakes809> Ah, cool
<cmaloney> Yeah, that was a while ago
<cmaloney> it's become a little easier nowadays
<shakes809> haha, alright, cool :)
<cmaloney> Thanks for thinking  of me though. Appreciate it.
<shakes809> Yeah, no problem.  have a good night
<cmaloney> You too
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-11
<cmaloney> morning
<greg-g> g'night
<_stink_> good job today every1
<cmaloney> <3
<Scary_Guy> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<gamerchick02> happy saturday everyone
<cmaloney> Howdy
<gamerchick02> whew. been a day. has anyone here gotten asked for a ride at an Arby's? this is the second time i've been approached at the Arby's on Walton and Perry/Opdyke for either money (because someone "ran out of gas") or a ride.  like really?
<gamerchick02> it's totally disconcerting. "did you drive?" "yes." "can i get a ride?" "no."
<gamerchick02> i was rude, but at this point in my life, i've gotten over the "oh crap, better not be rude to a total stranger even if they threaten my time/life/money/etc".
<gamerchick02> i think the asker was taken aback that i said "no" with no question in my voice or hesitation to think.
<Scary_Guy> tell them to download uber, if they can't do that tell them to make better life decisions
<gamerchick02> maybe i should be nicer but damn.
<gamerchick02> i'm getting crotchety in my old age.
<cmaloney> heh
<Scary_Guy> I'm slightly more outgoing but I'm also armed.  Way more likely if I have someone else in the car too
<gamerchick02> i'm not armed unless you count my pocketknife.
<Scary_Guy> was outside of Small's last month and some homeless woman was begging for food for her kids in the park.  another patron went and bought her a pizza.  so she's carrying around this pizza begging for more food
<gamerchick02> this woman looked down on her luck (sorry lady) and she reeked of ciggies.
<Scary_Guy> food money*
<Scary_Guy> people tend to make their own luck :/
<gamerchick02> food money? yeah when i was in flint i was downtown at GFAC and some guy was like "i'm hungry and can't afford food" and one of the members of my Rotaract group was like "ok, i'll get you a halo burger" and the guy was like "no i want mcdonalds"
<gamerchick02> please note, mcdonalds is a DRIVE from GFAC and halo burger is next freaking door.
<Scary_Guy> apparently beggars can be choosers
<gamerchick02> my rotaract friend was like "no if you want me to get you something to eat, then you get halo burger."
<gamerchick02> begging guy wandered off
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLwtMM4Hoac  completely NSFW, but hilarious
<gamerchick02> if i was younger i might have hesitated in my "no" to this woman. i'm glad i'm An Old now (and i think she was older than me, but whatever) and have enough life experience to just say no to these people. it's hard sometimes, but geez.
<gamerchick02> oh and cmaloney, she did have a cell phone
<cmaloney> Um, I'd fucking take Halo Burger any day of the week over McDs
<Scary_Guy> probably has less cardboard content at least
<cmaloney> Halo burger actually has a picture of the meat that you'd be eating on the door
<Scary_Guy> how old are you?
<gamerchick02> i'm 36.
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKWYLtJLW5o I'm going to use this all year until it's no longer relevant
<gamerchick02> i'm comparing it to when i was 23. i might have hesitated back then.
<gamerchick02> HAH i love that, Scary_Guy
<Scary_Guy> at this point I'm more likely to say yes, what's the worst that can happen?  I get killed?  awesome, less bullshit I have to put up with then
<gamerchick02> cmaloney, halo burger is delicious and if i was begging i would be freaking STOKED to get that instead of mcd's.
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> so this person's judgement can't be trusted
<cmaloney> you made the right call
<Scary_Guy> person was begging for cash for food, so the decisions that lead them there already indicate strongly that they should not be trusted :/
<gamerchick02> i miss it. i think there's one somewhere around in the metro d area but i don't want to drive an hour for it. if i'm going to do that, i'm going up to the outlet mall.
<Scary_Guy> I'm not saying everyone is bad, some people really do need the cash and are just victims of the system...  most others however...
<gamerchick02> yeah, i know. i'm jaded from my time in flint.
<Scary_Guy> Is it prepared by a Master Chef?
<gamerchick02> and this approach here in (technically) Pontiac just sealed my grumpy heart deal
<gamerchick02> halo burger? probably not, but it's delicious. QP + cheese - mayo + pepper rings is heaven
<Scary_Guy> I hang out in the D a ton, I see some homeless but I think they buss most of them to Pontiac and Flint
<gamerchick02> i lived in the rich white kid apartment complex across from Kettering, so luckily i didn't have anyone coming to my door.
<Scary_Guy> http://globalgeeknews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Master-Chief-is-a-Master-Chef.jpg
<gamerchick02> you know the one, the one with the 12 foot fence and the razor wire on top with the barbed wire too.
<gamerchick02> Scary_Guy, HAH i love that one too
<Scary_Guy> automated gun turrets?  yeah sounds awesome
<gamerchick02> no.
<Scary_Guy> damn
<gamerchick02> but i do know there were a couple KU kids who carried in their backpack
<gamerchick02> technically the campus is "gun free" but we knew the kids who carried. asked one of them to walk me to the 7-11 once. he was a nice kid.
<Scary_Guy> all the other kids with their pumped-up kicks?
<gamerchick02> HAH we were all kids with not much life experience back then.
<Scary_Guy> do you like Mondays?
<gamerchick02> ah to not be worried about things, just walkin around in flinttown
<gamerchick02> since i have my new job, i love Mondays. why?
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yteMugRAc0 I have a softspot about songs referencing school shootings :/
<Scary_Guy> or in that case, in tribute to the victims.  mental health services in this country (and state, thanks Engler) suck
<gamerchick02> yes they do and i think that's one of the reasons why we have people asking for food and rides at the Arby's on Walton and Perry.
<Scary_Guy> that and the drug war
<gamerchick02> the drug war. sounds like the skeleton war. too bad it's not harmless like the skeleton war.
<Scary_Guy> doot doot.  anyway yeah, if we treated the drug epidemic as a treatment issue rather than an enforcement issue people could get help without fear of also being locked up/branded as addicts
<Scary_Guy> also it would reduce the black market to nothing
<gamerchick02> +1 i agree
<gamerchick02> ALSO for all the Bob Ross fans in the audience: http://www.scarymommy.com/target-bob-ross-board-game/?utm_source=glp&utm_campaign=GLP&utm_medium=partner
<Scary_Guy> not what I'd expect a site called "scarymommy" to be about but okay
<gamerchick02> hah same
<gamerchick02> ok i'm going to watch some murder she wrote. i do not know why i love this show but i do
<Scary_Guy> I was expecting more like a Casey Anthony site or something
<Scary_Guy> okay, yeah you are old :p
<gamerchick02> peace and i might pop in on a commercial break (ps i love cozi tv)
<Scary_Guy> Matlock on after that?
<gamerchick02> hey now, i watched this when i was a kid
<Scary_Guy> fair enough, I do the same
<gamerchick02> uh, i think the 6 million dollar man is next. then the bionic woman, then columbo. and yes, i do like matlock
<Scary_Guy> Car 54 Where Are You?
<gamerchick02> :)
<Scary_Guy> My Three Sons
<gamerchick02> never got into that one
<Scary_Guy> It was on and I was bored as a kid.  Nick-at-Nite was a great distraction
<Scary_Guy> anyway TTYL, I'm going to try to get some sleep before the game night house party/Small's/City Club night of doom starts
<jrwren> i thought they bus a lot of homeless to AA
<Scary_Guy> no, the scoops get them and take them to the factory to get "processed"
<gamerchick02_> ooof
<gamerchick02_> hey i got irc on my chromebook
<gamerchick02_> :)
<gamerchick02_> i'm  using hte Byrd client, if anyone is interested
<jrwren> anyone know wine verywell? does it support ipv6?
<jrwren> nm, supports it fine.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-11-12
<tony-smlr> SMLR is live with episode E257 (11/12/2017) Video: http://youtu.be/zJcm4eZg5H8
<cmaloney> Good morning, frineds
<cmaloney> friends, even
